# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Flying Mandarine's Terrors of the Unknown Girl I Love

## Flying Mandarine

Welcome on my dream journal!
It has been a few months since I check this forum everyday. I began writing a dream journal but only for me because I was afraid of the English mistakes I could make since I am not an English native speaker. In the end, I can as well just write it there and edit it if I see something wrong!

Please comment my dreams (or even criticize my way of writing, after all, this is also for me a writing exercise), I would be very glad since I feel rather unsure of everything dream-related.

*Flying Mandarine's Terrors of the Unknown Girl I Love*

_Six months ago, I had the following dream:_
I am in Japan, near my dormitory. I see a mysterious-looking girl I have never seen before. All I can remember is that she had black hair and maybe black clothes. I go and want to talk to her, but she does not seem to want to talk. I insist and ask if something is wrong with her, and she tells me *she is ill and will die in three weeks*.

_I wake up in my room in Japan. I feel like I have just lost contact with someone very important to me, and I try to fall asleep immediately._

I tell her that she lives in the realm of dreams which is in my head and that I want to *save her life*. She does not seem to care because she has already accepted her death to come. I tell her I will find a way to get in touch with her, and I ask her once again for something, a phone number, an e-mail address, anything that would be concrete in my world so that I may find her in my world. Before she has the chance of giving me this clue I need in order to go and see her, I feel I am about to wake up. I *struggle* to stay asleep and I feel her world, my imaginary world, *vanishing*.

_This was the short version of this dream I made a few months ago. Since then, I have been interested in lucid dreaming and dreams in general, at the beginning for only one reason: being able to find her in the remaining three weeks.
This deadline is now long overdue, but this is not really a problem: this is the realm of dreams, and three weeks can last an eternity. I hope I can one day find this girl again. My aim in the dream world is to find her and to ask her if she wants to become my dream guide, as I have lots of questions on my mind that I would like to ask my subconscious.

However, the fact that I put my dream journal on-line has another aim: I think dreams journals can tell who is someone, and thus I would like people to get to know me via my dreams rather than by more conventional means._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

First of all, here are the few dreams I have written down these last weeks. I hope there will be no problem with me adding a dozen entries all of a sudden with one dream in each!

By the way, here is a color code:
Purple for normal dreams.
_Green_ for comments.
Blue for lucid dreams.
Red for dreams linked with the title of my dream journal.

December 13

*The Funeral-Concert*
Importance: 5/5



_Yesterday, shortly before going to bed I had a conversation on the Internet regarding animals in general and pets in particular. I remembered the two hamsters and the rabbit I had when I was younger. I tend to forget about them and I feel guilty because they have lived in the basement of our house for most of their lives. I sometimes feel bad because I regret not having taken care of them and not having loved them as much as I should have._

I am in a large dark room with red seats and a stage. There is a coffin somewhere in the room, and *Marilyn Manson* is on stage, singing / screaming. I am at a *funeral-concert*. I do not remember anyone else in particular in the concert room besides him and me, but I do remember the presence of other people. I know I am the most affected by the funeral as I am carrying the *coffin* and am looking at it. Then I realize *the funeral is my mother's*.
I think I can deal with it but then it occurs to me that no, I can not deal with it, because I think that this is real life and not some kind of dream. I think that I have never told her how much I love her. I hope I will wake up or it will turn out to be a mistake and my mother will be alive, but no, *she will not come back*. More than the simple fact of having lost her, it is the fact of not having said goodbye to her the proper way that makes me have regrets. I put my head in my hands as I begin to cry.

_I woke up in tears, my eyes lost in the darkness of my room. After a few seconds, I realized my mother had only been dead in my dream and was certainly alive, sleeping in the room next to mine. I sat up on my bed, looked up the ceiling and thanked God.

I rarely thank God as I am an agnostic. My dream was rather vivid, at least enough to make me think when I woke up that maybe my mother had been dead for real but he decided to give me another chance for showing her that I care for her._

----------


## Jdeadevil

I recommend hopping on over to here - Introduce yourself.  :smiley: 

Also, nice dream journal introduction.  :wink2:

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 14

*The Tall Man*
Importance: 5/5



_Maybe you noticed these sudden enlightenments that are rather common, or at least they are in my dreams: I realize something all of a sudden, but not because I have just learned or thought about it. I do not know it first, and then I just do._

I am in my secondary house, upstairs. There is a *worried kid* looking out the window just near the stairs. I put my hand on his shoulder to show him I sympathize with him even though at first I do not know why he is scared. I quickly remove my hand though, for I feel this gesture might be misinterpreted. I enter my bedroom which is near the kid, but then I realize by myself the boy is horrified because *something* is chasing him. I turn around but the kid is not here anymore and I am now the prey. I know *it is coming*. I know it has a name. I know it is *the Tall Man*. If he sees me, I am as good as dead, although I do not feel too worried about the idea that I might die.
I look at the stairs and I see him walking them up slowly. He is wearing a black robe and his head is covered by a hood. His footsteps make a surrealistically clear noise, perhaps because he seems large.
The atmosphere becomes heavy and an *uncanny sound* can be heard coming from everywhere: it is like the sound made by a *microwave oven* but with a lower pitch _(I tried to recreate this sound, you can listen to it here)_. He will look in my direction in a second, so I hurry into the other bedroom, then into the toilets. I close the door and lock it. The sound is haunting me.

There is no sound anymore. I am in my bedroom, but there are two beds. A friend is lying on one bed, I am lying on the other, and we talk about _Lost_. He feels bad and comes into my bed, and we continue to talk about the series.

_I do not know where the name "Tall Man" comes from, I have read about that name (maybe in the synopsis of a movie?) recently, and I know it is also the name of one of the villains in the video game series_ Chzo Mythos_. This morning I remembered more precisely what I had been talking about with my friend, I should write my dreams whenever I wake up.
This dream seemed like a nightmare but I scarcely have any nightmares anymore. It was like a horror-action movie but I did not feel bad about anything, just a little stressed._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 15

*Black Screen*
Importance: 1/5



I turn on my Japanese cellular phone, hoping it has enough power to at least be able to retrieve some e-mail addresses of Japanese acquaintances. It does not work, and the screen *stays black*. I think about asking my parents if they have an *adapter* for Japanese cellular phones.

_This morning, when I woke up, I definitely had at least two other fragments of dreams but I thought it could wait before writing them down since it was rather clear in my mind. I tend to overestimate my dream recall skills!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 16

*Class, Car, Computer, Cards*
Importance: 1/5

I am in my car with a person who is supposed to be in class with me and with one of my teachers of English. She is giving us a class about English phonetics, although it is quite late already. We arrive at a traffic circle and I wonder why we drive *on the wrong side of the road*. I think it is not logical, but before I can realize it might be a dream my teacher tells me it is completely normal.

Then I am at home with my friend Mike and a girl who seems to be his girlfriend. I just want to *go to bed* because I have class on the next day and I have to wake up at 7:45 am. I take a look at the alarm clock and it is already past 5 am. I miscalculate and think I will sleep a bit less than two hours. From my room, I hear my mother in the living room singing with a microphone as she often does, although once again I think it is curious she sings at such an early hour of the day. I decide to bring Mike and his girlfriend back to their place, and I do so with my car. Once arrived, Mike wants me to show him a game, which I do, although we are at his home and I use my computer which I did not bring along. It often seems that I think something is wrong but I am never focused enough to think I am in a dream. The game is a first-person shooter and I tell Mike it has an atmosphere similar to _Starship Troopers_. I tell him it sells very well because it is part of a game pack in which you can find other games such as _Portal_ and _Team Fortress 2_.

I finally leave but when I am back home there is another girl in my car. It is Morgane, whom I only know by the Internet. I would not mind showing her that the laws of attraction seem to work pretty well between her and me, but somehow I do not do it and I end up in my house, thinking that I will sleep for nearly three hours instead of two, so I sigh in an ironic relief and go to bed.

_I wake up, think I should better remember this dream because it is really not that interesting and so it could be a challenge to remember all the little details, then I fall asleep again._

I just wake up (false awakening) in my room, and *Takeshi* is here. I tell him that before doing anything else, I need to write an entry in my *dream journal*. I turn on my computer and while it boots Takeshi gives me a list of grades I just obtained. My final result is 11/20, which is not bad, and Takeshi seems to have grades similar to mine. When the computer is turned on, the first thing that pop up on the screen is a card game, which I close to open my dream journal.

_I have not really been to class for more than a month now because of my university being blocked, so I ended up going to bed later than usual. I am often a bit concerned by the fact I would not sleep well, especially since I have to wake up at 5:45 AM this semester. This little worry seems to show up every now and then in a dream._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 17

*An Adventure at the Hotel*
Importance: 2/5



I am staying at a *hotel*, maybe with my parents. I brought my laptop along with me. The hotel seems to be composed of several buildings, and I end up alone in a sort of living room, and the building is completely deserted.

I am in my bed and I learn (maybe from the radio?) that there were victims (maybe of a storm? I have no idea). An *audio CD* has thus been released so that the benefits could be given away to associations for these victims. I know this CD is some kind of new version of the original soundtrack of Lost, and so I buy it, but when I listen to it, it seems to be new songs from Marilyn Manson. The composer of the score is called Peck, so that in a really strange English, the title stands out as *Peck Pack Pick*.

All of a sudden I look like someone else. It seems I am Dr. Lawrence Gordon from the movie _Saw_. I am not at the hotel anymore but in a psychiatric hospital. I need a *penny*, maybe to get myself a drink, maybe not. I ask a man if he has one and he gives one to me. Surprised he gave it away that easily (I seem to have been surprised because in adventure games people scarcely give you objects without wanting something in return), I take out *a picture of my daughter and wife* and give it to him. He thanks me, but before I am able to leave, he asks me for my family in exchange and not for the picture. I say I will not exchange my family for a penny, and he tells me that then he cannot let me have the coin then.

I am back at the hotel, doing something on my laptop, maybe playing this adventure game in an asylum. I try to adjust the screen to my eyes but in doing so, I *break the screen*. I feel bad about it.

_I saw_  Saw IV _yesterday and read The Cusp's dream journal in which_ Lost _was mentioned. My laptop's screen is really broken and it is on the verge of being unrepairable._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 18

*Fathers Keep Secret*
Importance: 2/5



I am in an *abandoned* house with other people. It seems I know them but do not have any close relationships with them except for one who is a short nice guy, maybe a punk. There is also my friend Olivier. He is obsessed in finding a secret passage at the basement of the house. Nobody thinks there is a *secret passage* so they all go to the floor above and have fun, maybe drinking. It seems several hours pass by. I go down to see where Olivier is, and he is smiling. Next to him, the wall is opened, revealing a dark passage. Everyone is on the stairs leading to the basement, surprised by the discovery.

_Once again I wrote that just before going to bed, so I have forgotten all the little details which made the dream quite interesting. I wrote the title of the dream this morning because I remembered there was something linked with a father (mine? Olivier's?) dying and it is his death that allows the secret passage to be opened, but I do not remember any more details._

Fragment:
I am walking in the street and I see *Monica*. I tell her I have to go home and take a shower, and she says she might very well *join me*. By the way she looks at me, it seems it would not be just for playing with rubber ducks. I tell her that her boyfriend would not like that, and she just *smiles* at me as if to say “yeah I know, it's a bad thing but come on, let's just do it”, and I feel incredibly *happy*. I take her in my arms.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 20

*Lack of Times*
Importance: 2/5



I just woke up. There is my *digital alarm clock* in front of me, on a television. I turn my head around to look behind my bed, and I can see a *second alarm clock* on another television. On this second alarm clock, it says it is *midnight* and I am glad since I thought it would be later than that. I nevertheless put my glasses on to look at the hour displayed on the first alarm clock (for it is too far away for my poor eyes), and I am surprised to see it is actually *3 am*, so I am not that glad because I will have to wake up soon to go to class. I trust this alarm clock more than the other one, so instead of going back to sleep right away, I get up and *adjust* the hour on the second alarm clock. Then I go back to bed.

_Still my subconscious reminding me I still worry about not sleeping enough. That is curious—it seems my only worry is the quality of my sleep. I made a more important dream I wrote down in the darkness of the night but I discovered in the morning that my pen did not work..._

----------


## Cut

The Tall Man sounds like he would be a character from Bleach because of his effects on the area around him. High reiatsu/spirit force > heavy feeling > deep buzzing sound.

And your English is better than most people who speak it natively = ]

----------


## Flying Mandarine

I have never watched any episodes of _Bleach_ actually! Maybe I will try it out just to see how close it is to my dream monster.
However, what was the most striking / shocking was that I instinctively _knew_ he was called the Tall Man. But yes, the sound was also really haunting. I wonder if it was influenced by a sound I heard in my sleep.
Thank you for the compliment Cut, I appreciate it really much!

_I have not written down my dreams for a week then, until the 27th of December. Here is the next I wrote down:_

December 27

*onEscapee*
Importance: 4/5



I am in a rather empty room with white walls and not very comfortable chairs, maybe school chairs. There are other people with me, and we are occupying the ten (give or take) chairs of the room. There is a guard with us, and we are actually *prisoners*, although we are free to roam around. The guard tells us somebody is going to arrive, and the door opens shortly afterwards. A *large bald muscled man* enters the room, closes the door and approaches us. He says one of us wants to *escape* and he will interrogate us (although he also is a prisoner). He is _really_ intimidating.

First, he points at one guy and asks him if he wants to escape. The guy is sitting on a chair like all of us and is also bald. He simply answers something along the lines of “No, I don't want to escape, Sir” although he clearly looks like someone who would have never said “Sir” to anyone else, which makes the bald interrogator even more intimidating and dangerous-looking.

The guy sitting to my right tells me we should not mess up with the interrogator. As he says that, I hear *terror* in his voice. The interrogator then asks me if I am the one who wants to escape.

I tell him “No, I don't want to escape.” (it is the truth), hoping it would not be too brutal an answer. He stares at me, clearly showing me I *lacked respect*, so I tell him I am sorry. I then go on talking about various things, trying to show him I am willing to cooperate, and I end up saying something about the fact that Japanese people like hush money very much.

I feel like I *spoke too much* but I am relieved to see the interrogator moving on to the guy facing the one on my right. The man the interrogator is looking at has his head *completely covered in bandages* and he is clearly badly injured but on the way to recovery. The interrogator begins compressing his head and the poor guy is about to die when the one on my right (the one who spoke to me in a horrified voice) brings about enough courage to tell the interrogator in a very polite voice to stop because the guy with the bandages would never be able to escape because of his injuries, so it is unlikely that he planned it.
The interrogator then looks at him and says “Alright,” and in a split second, he draws his weapon and shoots in my forehead. Blood splashes on the wall and on the chair; I do not move anymore. *I realize I am dead.* The interrogator then leaves the room.

_It is the first time I remember a dream of me dying. I did not find it gloomy or terrifying, but it was rather vivid (especially the end, it happened so quickly, I really did not expect I would be shot, and in this sense it was shocking) although the feeling of realizing that I am dead after I was dead was uncanny. But in the end, I woke up maybe five seconds after I had been shot, so I did not have time to further experience what it was like. Maybe people tend to wake up when they die in their dream world because of excitement or fear?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 28

*Lucid Dreams, False Awakenings and True Sleep*
Importance: 4/5



I am back in *Japan*, at a welcome party taking place at the very same spot as the welcome party organized one week after my arriving in Japan in 2006. There are a lot of people, mostly foreigners but also some Japanese people. I try to search for a familiar face from 2006 and I have the impression I recognize one or two persons but I am either mistaken or disappointed that those people are not friends of mine. I stare at a girl and she stares back at me for a long time. I feel flattered and smile. The atmosphere is great and it seems there will be lots of people with me during this scholar year, so I am obviously *enjoying the situation*. Then there is this Japanese girl whose name I do not remember and who loves to socialize; she comes to me and says she is happy I am here. She asks me how much time I will stay. I think about it and I notice that I just went back to France a few months ago, so how in heaven could I already be back in Japan? This does not feel right, and I realize this is *all but a dream*.
Then I realize something else. I am in Japan, but *Monica* is not here with me like the first time. I could do so many things at this party but I just want to *share some intimacy* with her. Since there is nothing in this crowded place to lie on, I just sit on *stairs* and close my eyes; I want to fall asleep to dream about her. As she begins to appear, I feel it is not working that much and I will wake up soon. I tell myself that I should not get *excited* about the fact that I am lucid dreaming or about to share some time with Monica, but this seems too late.

At one point in my dream, I was also walking up a steep slope, pushing a car which belonged to a Japanese officer working on the university campus. I think Monica was also with me.

_I dream a lot about Japan and people I met in Japan. I miss the lifestyle there and my whole stay in Japan was nostalgic: I knew from the beginning of my scholar year there that once this would all be over and I would be back to France I would miss these moments really much.
What was also curious was that instead of just materializing her in front of me once I realized I was in the dream world, I just tried to fall asleep in my dream to go and join her._


*What Lies In My Street*
Importance: 2/5



I am on the big bridge overlooking the city I live in, Martigues. I am walking on this bridge although it is only for cars, but a girl comes up from behind and gives me a *picture*. I think the picture is of her *left shoulder blade*. There is something written on this shoulder blade, some kind of invitation maybe. We walk the rest of the way back home together, and we enter the street I live in as darkness falls. She lives at the entrance of my street and when we come in front of her house she tells me to wait. I pet her dog while she talks for a little while with her parents, then she comes back to me and hands me another picture and closes the door of her house, leaving me alone outside. The picture is of her *right shoulder blade*. It is written something like “I love you,” which is curious since we do not know each other and we met by chance, but it is intriguing and thus a little exciting. I walk the few meters left to my house but on the last slope I notice that there are *black lamps* instead of normal light bulbs outside. I touch them, trying not to burn my fingers, I unscrew one and play with it. I wonder why those dark light bulbs have been installed there since it is dark outside and the lights just give a lighter dark shade in its immediate surroundings.

_I really wonder why I dreamed about dark light bulbs..._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 29

*Third Seduction*
Importance: 2/5

I am in a *gymnasium*. The next thing I know is that I am *naked* except for a t-shirt. At first I feel embarrassed, especially because it seems there are only women in here, but they do not really look at me. At one point I find some pants that I put on, and there is a relatively good-looking girl staring at me. I lie down next to her, close to her body.

_I should definitely stop writing my dreams on the evening, I cannot remember several details of this dream and I actually just forgot the other dream I made. The title is Third Seduction because in the week I spent not recording my dreams, I made two other dreams in which a girl was trying to seduce me. Each time I would not know the girl._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 31

*Rude Vegans*
Importance: 3/5



It is raining and I am walking with a heavy suitcase in direction of a hotel. I think I am in Japan although there is no Japanese writing anywhere around me. There is a *black man* wearing some receptionist clothes who just wait outside of the hotel. He is expected to help me with my suitcase but he does not move an inch, and so I struggle with my suitcase towards the entrance of the hotel and it is only when I am about to arrive that this guy begins helping me. It clearly shows he despises me, but I do not really mind.

I open the door of the hotel. It looks good and colorful. There is a receptionist near the entrance who seems nice, and I ask him if I can have a room. I then proceed to pay with my card. I realize I already came here once, and this is a hotel *for vegans only*. I also realize my time here before had been really good and I was with a friend (maybe Monica), so that I do not want to rent a room for the night anymore because I feel it would be somehow bad, as if it would erase the memories of my first time there. But that is too late and the room is booked, and the receptionist tells me to take back my credit card. It is curious because he seems really, really rude and does not really care if I am satisfied or not, whereas when I came the first time around, he was a nice fellow.

_Once again I lost tons of details. However, it seems to have a link with my leaving Japan: I spent two nights at a hotel, the first one being really good and with this same friend, and the second night I was all alone, and so I felt rather lonely. Also, my dream was in English which is not my native tongue; this happens more and more often. I like it, but it feels strange, especially because I can make mistakes and then notice them and correct them, as I would do in real life._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Alright, that was it for 2007 and for those dreams I wrote down long before posting them. From now on, I will post any dream I can recall on the very day I had it. It will teach me the importance of being constant I hope!

January 1, 2008

*Monica*
Importance: 4/5

I am lying on a bed next to *Monica*. She is looking at my lips. I sense *forbidden desire* in her eyes, but the desire is stronger than the forbidding. She approaches her face and as we kiss, as I feel her lips and her tongue, I feel like this is *wrong* but our feelings for each other are such as this is not important anymore.

_This is not the first time I have this dream, always with the same person in it. But when I wake up, I do not necessarily feel bad as one can feel after having dreamed of something really good which happens to be only a dream._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 2

Fragment:
I am in bed with *Sylvia*, my ex-girlfriend. I get up and leave the room.

_That is what I call an excellent and very detailed dream recall!
I also dreamed at one point about something that had a link with this forum, but I do not remember very well..._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 3

*The Blue Butterfly*
Importance: 2/5



I am in my room, in front of my computer, messing up with Linux that I just set up. The window of my room is opened and I see something getting in my room. I turn my head and see a pretty *blue butterfly*. It flies towards me and lands on my arm. As soon as it lands, I feel *pain*, like something stinging or eating me.
I move my arm violently for the butterfly to go away, and it lands on my desk. I can see the butterfly holds a strange bug, like a *cockroach*. I realize that the butterfly can fly quickly towards its prey so that the cockroach can kill it and in the end both of the bugs can eat their prey together.
I am scared at the idea that this strange hybrid sees me as its *meal* and the *butterroach* lands on my arm once again. Once again I move my arm violently and I flee. I arrive in the kitchen where my mother is cooking something. She sees the butterfly and says "Oh, look! A butterfly, it's beautiful!" and I scream to her more or less that for Christ's sake, this is not a butterfly but a *killer without mercy*. The butterfly lands on the kitchen table and I try to force my mother into the living room to close the door behind us.

_I scarcely make dreams like this one in which I am terrified. However, this is not a nightmare because it still feels too distant for me to really care about the fact that I could die. But it was stressful still._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_I did not remember a single dream yesterday, which is curious. I always have some remote memories or some fragments, but yesterday, just nothing. Today I had other dreams but once again I cannot remember them. Maybe I am not getting enough sleep since my sleep scheduled is messed up._

January 5

*Think Fast or Die Hard*
Importance: 1/5



I am Bruce Willis, or rather *John McLane*. I am in the Nakatomi Plaza, trying to get to the last floor. I am on a terrace and there are five or six stairs leading to a door. As I begin ascending the stairs, the door bursts open and a guy comes out of it. His feet are not touching the ground, as if in an unbalanced, slight *levitation*, and he has a *bomb* on his back. This *flying bomberman* wants to *explode the hell out of me*.
I (John McLane) take a step back and fall off the few stairs on the ground. As I see the bomber flying and approaching me, I think of what to do, not really feeling in danger because I am the kick-ass, unkillable hero.

_I saw that animation yesterday:_



_Flying cat with butter = flying man with bomb?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 6

*The Three Thieves*
Importance: 3/5



I am in the center of the town and I want to withdraw some money. The ATM I go to does not work, and so I go to the other one not so far. The other cash machine is in some sort of back-alley. Since the first ATM is out of order, there are a few people waiting at this one. Among those people are *three Arabs*. Some guy comes and asks if they are waiting to use the machine. One of the three Arabs tells him in an aggressive voice that of course they are and that the guy should better mind his own business. I step in and tell them that he did not intend of being rude, but the Arab just asks me what is it I want, and the three of them get dangerously close to me. One of them tries to steal my *wallet* but all he manages to steal is a *paper clip*. I get angry, take the thief by the nose and crush his head several times in the wall. The two others attack me but one of them soon ends on the ground and the last one is taken down by the guy I helped.

The guy thanks me and tells me his name (I do not remember it, I just remember it was four letters long, so let us call him Adam). I want to get them to the police station but Adam tells me it is OK that way and we just leave.

We are back at my house and the three thieves are there, trying to *break inside*. I chase them down and once again they are on the ground and they cannot move anymore. I want to call the police, but once again Adam tells me not to, so I do not. There is now a girl in my house which looks exactly like a female version of my friend St&#233;fan (at one point in the dream, St&#233;fan and the girl will even meet briefly).

The thieves have regained consciousness and are now in my *basement* where they still lots of valuable objects. In my garden, I see a *kitty* no more than 15 centimeters long. It is so cute and I want to take it inside quickly so that nothing will happen to him. I call out the girl to show her the kitty but by the time she arrives, he is gone God knows where. I hurry in the basement and try to stop the thieves, but I seem to be in a *Zelda-like video game* now because they keep on escaping and it restarts over and over.

After a few times, I manage to stop two of them but the last one escapes, and I am now outside of my house (I got out of the basement by the garage) and the three thieves are getting out by the main door of the house with a *fourth* Arab with a gun holding a *grand-mother* hostage. I think I have lost the game, but as they are leaving, lots of people from a private company (the purpose of which is to assure nothing is stolen in my house) appear from behind bushes, with guns. They *shoot the life out of the thieves*, each of them pierced by dozens of bullets.

Adam and the girl (both of them were actually quite useless) are here, the guys from the private company too, and I enter my garden and we all jump everywhere with big smiles while the thieves are dead in my garden with no blood and I find back the five sheets of paper I was somehow supposed to have lost previously in the dream.

I am happy because I finished the game and it was good, and I want to download another one.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 8

Fragment:
I am in the corridor of my English department, at university. I am with St&#233;fan and we meet Olivier. We wish him a happy new year and I ask Olivier how he is doing. He answers me he is not doing good because his girlfriend *left* him. To try to make him feel better, I ask if he would like to do a *role-playing game*. He always accepts normally, but today he says no because he will spend the evening with his friend Yoan to try to forget about his misadventure.

_I did not remember a single dream from yesterday, and just that fragment from last night. I did not read any dream journal in the last two days (I read_ The Cusp's Surrealistic Pillow _for ten minutes before going to bed each day normally) and I am quite tired because I have to wake up early everyday, so both of these things must influence my dream recall... It should improve as my classes will progressively end in the next days / weeks._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 9

*An Inconvenient Meal*
Importance: 2/5

My family and I are in a giant room, sitting on chairs, apparently waiting for the beginning of some kind of convention. The room is filled with people. Lights dim and seven or eight persons come on stage, wearing masks. They jump everywhere, even in the room, and imitate animals, most notably an *ape*. I see maybe 90&#37; of the persons in the room are also imitating them, so I understand this is some kind of new age performance. Not really willing to do so, I also imitate an ape and screams like an ape should be supposed to scream. A few seconds after, it is over.

I am back home. A lot of relatives are eating the dessert outside, in the garden. I do not want to eat dessert with them, so I go in the kitchen where I see my *brother*. He looks pissed, maybe because I do not eat with everyone, maybe for another reason. I open the fridge and find some *Yule log*. I put a piece in my mouth and as I swallow it, I just taste there is *milk* inside (I do not drink milk). I feel bad about it but that is already too late, so I just finish swallowing.

_I also dreamed I was in front of my computer, and I had another dream I remembered this morning in my car but I have forgotten it. I am pretty sure it was about driving since I recalled it in my car. Hopefully I will not have any more tiring weeks where I have to wake up early everyday, so my dream recall_ should _definitely improve soon._

----------


## Burned up

Love the DJ, fm.

Lots of good dream characters and symbols if you're into finding meanings!

----------


## The Cusp

I liked your ButterRoach dream.  Just squish the damn thing!

And that antigravity animation is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Burned up: Thanks! Although I do not analyze symbols because I am not sure if I believe in them or not, I often wonder about why I made this or that dream. It seems obvious most of the time, though.

The Cusp: The butterfly was as nearly as big as the picture above! I do not kill bugs anyway (at least willingly), that is why I felt the need to flee. The curious thing is, my mother hates bugs but she found it so beautiful and harmless.

January 10

*There Is a Cat in the Car.*
Importance: 3/5



I am in a car, on one of the back seats. My brother is driving and there is a *dog* and a *cat* with me. The dog is lying on the back seat and I pet him. He is old but it seems like I got him not so long ago. The cat, however, has been a companion of mine for quite some time now, but he is presently *jumping* everywhere in the car.
He jumps on my brother's shoulder. My brother laughs and tells him to get down because we will have an accident if he continues like that. The car window near the driver's seat is open, maybe because my brothers is smoking, and I tell him to close it because I am afraid the cat would jump out of the window. My brother tells me that the cat would never do that and that I worry too much. I continue to pet the dog.

_I have the impression I can trace back every detail of the dream to something that has been on my mind for quite some time: I played with a stray cat yesterday and I am often afraid one of them (I have four wandering constantly around the house) might get killed. I also wanted to get an old dog from the shelter for Christmas (my parents did not want to and I felt bad because of that), But, more importantly maybe, there was not my real dog in the car, and although in the dream it felt alright, it felt like something was missing when I woke up. I think I worry much about my dog who is getting old now...

As I searched for a picture illustrating my dream, I found the one I put above. The page the picture was on is, I feel, absolutely heartbreaking. I did not know the word_ *bittersweet* _before, but I will not forget it._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 11

*A Kill- on the Ride*
Importance: 2/5



I am visiting a big place with other people. We are invited to some sort of amusement park which has been opened especially for us on this day. There are roller coasters but also various other ways to be entertained. At one point, me and the people with me are in front of a good-looking *Indian woman*. There are chairs arranged in a circle and we are in the middle of this circle. The woman comes because she believes we are interested in the little show she has prepared, as she works for the amusement park. Either she or another girl with me says something *very important*. I remember she said two sentences, the first of which was composed of two words, the beginning of which was *"kill-"* for both. The girl then asks me if I want to go and try a roller coaster. Among those we can try, there is the one I already tried in another dream and in which I nearly *fell off* dozens of metres high. I am scared at the idea of trying this one again, so I ask the girl that she can try it out on her own or that we can go and try another one.

_I woke up, very tired after a week without enough sleep, but I still had the two sentences in mind, especially those two words beginning in kill-. I tried to remember it, kind of succeeded, and it took me two minutes to decide if I would record those two sentences or just fall asleep again. I thought I would remember them and I was afraid that recording them would wake me up too much, so I just fell asleep again._

I am now in a plane. It has landed and so everyone is leaving. I search for my luggage inside the plane, tons of people had a blanket with them and they search for it. As I search for my luggage, I see an acquaintance, R&#233;mi. Surprised to see him, I go and chat a little while with him.
We are now in the big slope in front of my house. R&#233;mi is still here, but he is evil. Maybe he has just killed someone I liked. I do not want to talk with him, so I leave.

Damn it! I really wanted to remember these two sentences!

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_I was about to go to bed when I had a conversation with a friend to whom I told the dream I had last night, A Kill- on the Ride; she asked me if the two words were in English, and I realized that I dreamed in English, and that actually a lot of my dreams are in English. I find it great, I am even practicing in my dreams!_

January 12

*Monsters and Terrorists*
Importance: 1/5

Part 1: Monsters



I am playing *Half-Life* even if, as is often the case in my dreams, I feel like I am both the *player* and the *main protagonist*. It is supposed to be the first level of the video game, and it seems I know it by heart. However, instead of continuing to walk to the next level once I finished that first one, I go all the way back to the beginning of the level and find a *secret*. A metal wall has moved and opens to a door. There is a scientist telling me not to go there, but I ignore him and pull a lever next to the door. The scientist tells me I just *unleashed something*. The door opens progressively, maybe because of the lever I pulled, and so I try to block it. However, I quickly find it boring and want some action, and so I open the door myself.
The door opens to a large room in which *giant spiders* walk. Each leg must be four metres tall, and at the end of the legs there is not a body but directly the head, the head of a *woman*. As soon as I see them, they notice me and they run at me, screaming.

Part 2: Terrorists



My brother is playing a video game based on the TV show *24*. He basically shoots at everything on the screen. As soon as there is a terrorist, he shoots him with a *bazooka*. I tell him to change his weapon because he is wasting his ammunition. At one point, there is a *giant explosion* because he shot a truck or a car with the bazooka. At that point, I ask myself what is the link between this video game and 24.

_I made a couple of other dreams and I cannot remember them once again. Maybe I should take notes directly when I wake up?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 13

*Nerve Gas and Sleeping Mother*
Importance: 1/5



I am in my room, and it is midnight. I know I have to wake up at 5:45 am as usual, and so I should already be sleeping. However, my computer is not turned down yet because I want to watch a passage from *24* in which *nerve gas* is released at CTU (Counter-Terrorist Unit). The sound is a bit too loud, so my mother tells me to put my headphones because she and my father are trying to sleep. I plug them but they do not work and the sound is still a bit loud. I unplug them and plug them several times but there is no change, and so I end up watching the scene still.

I am now inside CTU, and people *drop dead* everywhere. People have a horrible expression on their face, suffocating before dropping like stones. Me and other people go inside a room which is safe and we close the doors. Someone breathed too much gas so he suffocates but does not die and feels better. Then I see the earth (I am a spectator again) and it seems the nerve gas has been coming from a satellite which fire *blue beams* like the ion canon in _Command & Conquer_.

I am back in my room and I hear *Choupette*, my dog. She wants to scratch at my parents' door to enter, but I prevent her from doing so at the last second so she does not wake them up.

As it is getting really late, I am now going to bed, and I see that one *plush* which belongs to Choupette and which is normally blind (the black color on its eyes has faded) has grown *new eyes*. It seems my mother made them for the plush so that it can see again. I feel happy and I fall asleep.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 14

_On the 15th, I was supposed to meet a friend, St&#233;fan, at university, at noon._

Fragment:
I am walking in a corridor of my university when I remember I had to meet St&#233;fan. I check the hour and more than an hour has passed since we were supposed to meet and I totally forgot about it. I try to make up an excuse but as I think about it, I see St&#233;fan coming. He seems angry and tells me I did not show up when we were supposed to meet.

_All my classes are nearly finished so I will be able to sleep more soon, which means longer posts, hopefully!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_I did not remember any dreams from the last two days due to the lack of sleep. Last night was better and I made a dream which feels like The Blue Butterfly (page 1), except I am an arachnophobic (I am working on it though) but not a butterroachophobic._

January 17

*The Green Spider*
Importance: 2/5



I am in my room with a friend. I somehow know something is going on in the living room (maybe because I hear something falling?) so I go and check out. I see a big *green spider*. I am a bit scared so I do not approach it, but my friend comes and tries to hurt it, hitting its head with his fist. I tell him to stop and to go away, that I do not want to kill it but that I will try to get it outside. All of a sudden, I know I *lost* and the *game* restarts.

The spider is now in the kitchen. I try to search for something to capture it but I do not find anything suitable, except maybe a box of Frosties' cereals.


Fragment:
I am in my room with friends. We are about to play a role-playing game but I tell them to wait while I go and get something to eat in the kitchen. However, they are getting impatient quickly.

_I have seen better dreams, but at least I remember something!_

----------


## The Cusp

For an arachnophobe, you sure picked one ugly spider picture!

----------


## Flying Mandarine

The Cusp: There were worse pictures but I chose that one because it seemed rather close to the one in my dream. I wonder why I dream of insects? It is not as if I was obsessed with them in everyday life.

January 18



Fragment:
I am looking at a computer with another guy I never saw before. He feels bored and tries to find a video game to play. He stumbles on a version of _Megaman_ I have never seen before, some kind of freeware or Flash game in which the player needs to control both a giant version of Megaman and a tiny version. I think the concept is great. After a while, he decides to see what other games he could play and finds a downloadable version of _Rollercage_ but he does not find it interesting.

_I made two dreams I remembered rather well when I woke up this morning. However, I decided to sleep some more and the dream I made afterwards just erased the previous two. Not enough virtual memory in my brain, it seems._

*A First Step*
Importance: 3/5



I am on my computer, chatting on a website. There is, as is always the case, *nobody* to talk to in this room I created. I look at something else and when I get back to the chatroom, there is a *dozen* of persons chatting inside, saying hello to me and chatting about various topics. I am surprised and glad there are so many people all of a sudden, so I begin to talk with them. But as I do, I notice that* far too many messages* are sent; it is as if hundreds of people were chatting.

This is definitely suspicious, so I ask myself if *this would be a dream*. Of course it would not be, it feels like reality so I am not sleeping. However, I still decide on *counting the number of fingers* on my left hand. There are *five* of them. No, wait. I am not so sure there were five. I count it again, and there are *five* of them, and the moment after, *six*. This is all but a dream.

Feeling excited, I stand up and go to the door of my room when I feel I will wake up soon already. I stretch my arms and decide to turn around and around and around. I do not feel dizzy, but I REALLY feel like I am doing this in real life. Happy to have made something so incredibly realistic without having woke up, I decide to go to the door and open it to go inside a black room. However, as I do so, I feel like I am not living in the dream anymore, but just thinking about doing so. It seems I have awakened without noticing.

_My first lucid of the year. Oh my God, this felt_ so real_, it was incredible!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 19

*Porn Star*
Importance: 2/5

I am telling someone about what movies I played in, and especially one in which I played a *hot guy* having sex with a gorgeous woman. It makes me think I want to play in other movies and I have a great chance of becoming a *famous actor* soon.

After having finished showing off, I am now in a bed in my basement with an unknown naked girl. I give her a long kiss, then get down to her breasts, and continue with my fingers between her legs. She does not do anything except urging me to continue.

We are supposed to be finished, and as she leaves my bed, we notice small stains of *blood* on it. She checks her body but the blood does not come from it, neither does it come from mine. We wonder about where it might come from.


*Saving CTU*
Importance: 1/5



I am at the Counter-Terrorist Unit headquarters and *nerve gas* has been released. People are dying everywhere and the smell of blood fills the air. I am *Jack Bauer* and I see a woman still working on her computer, not even panicking. I am about to tell her she must run for her life before she gets killed but I do not because I notice that she actually *denies* what is happening, and it seems to her that people are not dying but as happy and healthy as usual. Instead of shocking her by telling her what is really happening, I just tell her she has to go to the exit and I accompany her. The next thing I know is I am down some big slope, maybe trying to save some kids.


Fragment:
I talk to Monica on Skype. I tell her it has been a long time since I had last seen her online, and she just tells me she is sorry but right now she must leave to go camping. I am a bit pissed she tells me that so quickly and leaves so abruptly.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 20

*A Day at University*
Importance: 2/5



I take my car to go to the center of Martigues _(picture above)_, the city I live in. Once there, I park my car at the usual place and wait for my bus. My friend Fabien is also here, although he never takes the bus, and we wait for the bus, chatting a bit. After a short while, the bus arrives.

I am now in a convenience store and I want a glass of juice. The names of the different juices are not written, so I ask the seller. He is Japanese, so I talk to him in Japanese, but then I realize it is just plain stupid to talk to him in Japanese just because he looks like an Asian since I am at my *university* and not in Japan. I even made some mistakes in my Japanese sentence, so I feel a little ashamed.

Now I am riding the bus on the way back home. The bus stops in front of my street, but as I leave it, I tell myself I am stupid because I forgot I was parked in the center of the city, and I cannot just let the car there because it could get stolen at night.

_I nearly do not have classes anymore, so I dream about going to class instead. Fair deal!_


Fragment:
My mother removes *Fifine*, my turtle, from its shell. It feels so weak out of its shell and I ask my mother if it is not dangerous. She says that no, then cleans the shell and puts Fifine back into the shell. It seems that my mother hurt one of Fifine's legs because she has some trouble walking, even if nothing serious, it seems.

----------


## Dewitback

hey, just wanted to let you know that I think your dream journal is very refreshing to read. You know how to write your dreams down in a very interesting and effortless way. I enjoy reading your posts. So are you from japan? or France?

I like your post #9. I find it really amusing. and the butter/cat image is Hilarious too!

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Dewitback: Thanks! However, it just _appears_ effortless but I assure you it always takes me quite some time to write my dreams down...
I am from France, but I lived in Japan last year. I came back in September, so it is still very fresh in my mind, although I tend to dream about Japan less and less.

January 21

_I have had tons of dreams last night; each time I look at an object or think about something, I think "God, I dreamed about that last night!" but I cannot place it most of the time... Here is the only dream I remember rather well. It feels a little like the one I made yesterday about Fifine._

*Choupette's Skull*
Importance: 4/5

I look at my dog companion, *Choupette*. The top of her head is flat and I can see something through it, as if she had to suffer a surgical operation and I could see what had been left of that operation. I go and see my mother to tell her Choupette needs a pet doctor to take care of her because it is not normal if her head is flat.
The next thing I know is that I am at a pet doctor, but he tells me he will not operate once more on Choupette because she is so small and she already suffered one not so long ago, so it could be dangerous. He tells me I should get used to the idea *she does not have much time left*. I tell the doctor he is wrong and she will live still a long time. I leave his office abruptly, crying.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_My computer exploded this morning when I woke up. It was just the power pack so in the end it was not that bad and my father got it replaced. Still, it was quite surprising to hear the computer end with a bang and a flash of light._

January 22

*Saving the World: the Beginning*
Importance: 3/5



I appear in mid-air *somewhere else* and fall to the ground. I am on the side of a mountain so big I cannot see its summit. I was just teleported there, and this "there" is another world, a world I know nothing about. I feel invested with an important task. I do not know how I can achieve it, but I know the consequence will be to *save* all the different worlds which exist.

I have a bag with me. There are several things in this bag, notably food and water, but also the *cellular phone* I used when I lived in Japan. I perfectly know it will not work here, first because I am not in Japan, then because I am simply *not in our world*.
I see beautiful *blue flowers* on my way to the summit (I know I need to go there, this is where my quest will begin). I want to take a picture of them with my phone but as I do, I slip and nearly fall off a *cliff*. My phone falls in the water deep below and I think something as witty as "*oh shit*".

I continue and after what is supposed to be ages but feels like just a few minutes, I reach the top of the mountain. There is a *warehouse* there which I enter and in which is some curious *fence*. I know the fence is some kind of riddle and as I try to open it to go to the utmost point of the mountain, I hear someone entering the warehouse. I turn around and see some unknown guy who is supposed to have lived in the same university as me when I lived in Japan. He also has a bag on his back, and it occurs to me that this guy will be the first one to *join* me in my quest to save the worlds.

_That dream seemed to be influenced by_ The Dark Tower _by Stephen King, and I had the impression I was Eddie Dean, one of the protagonists of the novel. But it does not really matter because the dream was so wonderful and intrinsically different that it would just be less inspiring to link it to something which exists in our world such as a book. That part where my phone fell felt so real, wow.


I also made two little dreams which are rather fragments although I feel they are complete and I remember everything:_

Fragment:
Tony Almeida from the TV show _24_ is talking with an Arab guy you can see on the show at one point. Tony tells the guy he will now be part of the staff because he made a good job last time. The guy is surprised, smiles of the most sincere smile you could ever make, and thanks him from the bottom of his heart. Tony smiles, surprised at the guy's frankness and kindness.


Fragment:
I am outside, waiting to go to class. There is my friend S&#233;bastien talking with a girl, and another random girl tells me my friend looks handsome. I tell her that yes, he looks handsome indeed, and both girls seem attracted by him, but not at all by me.

_I am going to bed now, I hope I will continue my quest, although my dreams rarely continue from one night to another, so I guess I will just have to dream of terrorists or bugs once more._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 23

*Fake Guns*
Importance: 1/5



I am outside of my secondary house. *Lechero* _(picture above)_ from the show _Prison Break_ is there, draws a gun and begins to *shoot* at me. I rush into my parents' house. My father tells me he bought several guns, some fake, some real, and he says they are upstairs. I run up the stairs and find the weapons. However, they all seem *fake* and are rather light, so I end up wondering which weapon to use. Outside, I see Lechero in a car, still waiting to kill me.

_I said it yesterday, it was nearly about terrorists! Boring... well, when I say boring, you have to qualify that since I am never bored in my dreams, but still..._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_I made many dreams last night. I remember I became lucid in one of them in a similar way as in my dream called A First Step, although I have no idea what made me think I was dreaming. I know I spun several times around and it felt quite real. I woke up nearly immediately afterwards though, although I might have had a false awakening. I have actually no accurate idea, it was not at the end of the night so I have trouble recalling. To remember not necessarily important dreams but just the last dreams we had is curious._

January 24

*The White Rat*
Importance: 3/5



I am invited with my parents by some people I do not know, although the house we enter is one of my cousin's. While my parents and my hosts have a talk, I look at a small *bin* which is in the middle of the living room. I open the bin and there is a very small *white rat* instead. It is something like *one centimeter* long, so I take it carefully in my hand. I realize our hosts just threw the little guy in the bin because they did not give a damn about him. My father sees him and wants to take him in his hand but he drops him and I tell my father not to touch the rat anymore because he does not care about the fact that he could hurt him. I try to find the one-centimeter rat that he dropped on the floor, finds it and puts him back in my hand. While I cry because I think my parents will not want me to take him back home (and so, indirectly, sentencing him to *death* in this bin), I see the little guy *growing* and *growing* until he is like ten centimeters.

_I have the impression that each time I cry in a dream, I also cry in real life because I have tears in my eyes when I wake up._

Fragment:
I am my way back home, entering my street. As I begin to ascend the last slope which leads to my home, I see my neighbour Marc with a smile on his face. He seems to have opened some kind of an outside pastry shop. It seems odd because we live in a remote part of the street, so nobody would notice there is pastry shop there. However, I feel obliged to go and see him, and he offers me one. I am about to say no...

_... and I woke up!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 25

*Monsters in Japan*
Importance: 3/5



I am wandering in big avenues. I cannot see very far because of an intense *fog*. *Monsters* are everywhere and I constantly run, picking up weapons and medicine. Even if I am those monster's only interest, I do not feel that frightened, I just run around and they cannot catch me. After having ran for several minutes, I meet Yoan, a good friend of mine, and we both run in the city until we enter a *giant elevator*. I tell him I hate elevators and this one is really fast, and we go down the building really quickly. In five seconds, the elevator went down at least thirty floors.

As I come out of the elevator, I notice the guy near me is now not Yoan anymore but someone like Christophe (I am not sure it is him, though), a guy who was in Japan with me. And we are actually in Japan and there is no fog anymore, just Japanese people running everywhere. We are in *Umeda*, the commercial part of Osaka, always filled with young people. I want to show this guy some place in Umeda, but it is too far, so we take a shortcut by going into a river and then climbing up a ladder for finally making our way on a rope. The rope is fixed on a wall, so we have to walk on the rope with our hands on the wall to prevent us from falling into the river. On the wall, there are some *messages* of tourists, one of which, in *English*, says something about how a guy really loves a woman and about how much he wants to marry her. After a while, we finally get to the place I want to show him.

_I played_ Silent Hill Origins _in bed last night. After a while, I noticed the game was not that scary and most monsters cannot touch you if you just run around picking up weapons and health medicine._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 27

*A New Actor in Prison Break*
Importance: 2/5



I am with *Dominic Purcell* in the role of *Lincoln* in _Prison Break_. We are in a city, maybe looking for weapons, or a bomb, or something else. We ask someone who only speaks Spanish, and the only thing I understand is "*H.P. Lovecraft*". We drop the idea and go on some kind of balcony. Below, hundreds of people are rushing to take their train. We are supposed to find a way to help Lincoln break his brother Michael out of prison.

Dominic stops acting and we just sit down on the balcony. I think that I am new on the show and that I do not really bring anything interesting (even if it is not my fault, rather the writer's), so I wonder how people will see me, and I hope they will like me enough for me to *stay on the show* and become *famous*. In the meantime, it is rather intimidating to be near Dominic because he has been on the show for quite some time and I am just a secondary character.

Even if the people below are walk-on actors, they continue to rush and one of them falls on the ground but nobody notice, so that people walk on him or her. Dominic sees that and *screams*, getting down some stairs to help the person. I follow him, considering if I should not just jump from the balcony.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 28

*On the Verge of Lucidity*
Importance: 3/5

I do not know how I did that, but I know this is all but a dream. I check how many fingers I have, but I do not really bother because I actually already know I am dreaming, although I just count five fingers. I close my eyes and say to myself "When I'll wake up, I'll be in front of Monica". I open m_y eyes and I am looking at my wall, really awake. I do a reality check and it succeeds; it is a not a false awakening.

In the few lucid dreams I had before, I always felt I was going to wake up, but it was little by little, whereas in that dream, it took me maybe three seconds to realize I was awake and not in the dream anymore. It ended so abruptly and nothing happened._

*The Flood*
Importance: 2/5



I am at the entry of some strange round-shaped *tunnel*. I am with somebody else and there are dozens of *kids* with us. I tell the kids to *run the hell out of their feet* because we are all going to die. I can hear *giant tidal waves* coming our way through the tunnel and everywhere else in the city. After all the kids have left, the other guy and me run inside that tunnel to a nearby exit. We feel the tidal wave is closing in on us, and the other guy does not find anything better to do than *petting a big dog* while I rest.

_I went to bed late, directly after a role-playing game in which there was a nice big dog and another guy and me were constantly chased by a monster. We had the impression it was getting nearer and nearer, and that impression was exactly like the one I got in my dream. We also had a kid to take care of._


Fragment:
I am on a website, chatting with a lot of people, checking out some profile of a hot girl with the same nickname as me.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

January 30

*Like James Bond*
Importance: 2/5



*Michelle Dessler* _(picture above)_ from _24_ sits at CTU, doing something. Suddenly, her former boss *Carrie* just says out loud (or Michelle discovers it by herself, I do not remember) she put *nukes* and they are going to explode, killing lots of people. Someone succeeds in defusing the bombs, so Michelle takes Carrie's head *between her legs*. Carrie looks sad as she is going to be killed, and Michelle *breaks her neck*.

_The characters are not important at all, but there is a point to the dream, or at least I know why I had it: I hate movies or series in which the heroes kill the bad guys when they could just arrest them. That is why I really despise James Bond and I really disliked the season 3 finale of_ Lost_. I just find it unfair. However, I do not know why I did that dream last night and not another day because I had not thought about that for a while._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 1

*A Father's Present*
Importance: 2/5

My *father* enters my room. I am in front of my computer as always. He asks me out of the blue if I need something. I tell him that no, I do not need anything, and he asks me if I do not want a *giant television* for me to be able to play video games on it. I get a bit tense because I do not want it (moreover, he seems to ask me to do something first before I can have that telly... I do not remember what it is, but something pretty unimportant), so he asks me if I do not want X or Y or Z, and each time I tell him that no, I need *nothing*. After some time, he finally leaves my room.

_My parents have constantly asked me what I wanted for my birthday and Christmas as they always do, but I had absolutely no idea so I told them each time that I wanted nothing._



*The Beginning of the End*
Importance: 2/5

I am _Lost_ on an island with others from the same TV show. *Claire* (picture above) has misteriously vanished, not because she is somewhere else but because she is *nowhere* else. I see an acquaintance of mine, R&#233;mi, and when I enter his room, I find a very big book. When I turn the pages normally, it seems like a normal book but when I turn the pages very quickly, I see a *message*, something like "*I am here. Help me, please.*" I can reproduce that for a few times, but then it does not work anymore. R&#233;mi might be responsible for her disappearance.

I then go and talk with a few other people, especially *Sayid*. I whisper to him that I think I know where Claire is but he has to believe me even if it seems I am crazy, and I tell him about the book and R&#233;mi.

_I woke up, fell asleep immediately afterwards and my dream had a bit of a different atmosphere. There was something that had to do with some unimportant characters of the show dying, people getting suspicious, and things like those. It was uncanny because there were so many things mixed together: I was an actor, I was really on the island, I was just spectating the scene, I was not me, all that at the same time. In the end, it felt a bit more understandable:_

Three human-like *robots* enter the living room of my house, and they tell me I might be *hiding* something. I tell them that it is not the case, and I show them every shelf of a piece of furniture, showing them I have nothing to hide. After a while, they leave. Claire is with me, and she tells me that maybe we can go to bed and *have some fun*. She seems really nice and loving. I smile to her and tell her I will join her in a minute.

_And of course I wake up immediately afterwards!
I watched the season 4 premiere of_ Lost _just before going to bed, so I was sure I would be dreaming about it. God, I only dream of_ Lost_,_ 24 _and_ Prison Break_. Sad life!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 2

*Guilty Until Proven Innocent*
Importance: 2/5

I am in a *hotel* room. The *police* circled the building and I hear cops outside screaming I have to go out now. I stay in a corner of the room, thinking about what to do. I think I am accused of having *hacked* some really important website.
After a short while, the door to my room explodes and a *tall woman* enters. She looks merciless and gorgeous at the same time. Sometimes I think she is my ex-girlfriend *Sylvia*, sometimes she is just a *stranger*. She comes to me and tells me I have to *surrender*. She tries to bring me to the door of the room but I tell her I am not guilty. I can see she does not believe in what I say, and I scream to her that I am, for heaven's sake, *not guilty of anything*! She tries to judge me by looking deep into my eyes, and I insist, screaming to her she has to believe me, and that I am completely innocent and I should not surrender, because if I do, people will have enough evidence to judge me guilty whereas I am not. As I continue screaming at her, she begins to consider what I have to say.


*Kidnapped*
Importance: 2/5



*Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne*, a girl I know, and I have been *kidnapped* near a flat my parents and me are supposed to live in. We succeed in escaping the two men who had us in captivity and we run to some sort of basement. I tell Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne she has to escape quickly, I will join her afterwards. As she leaves, I try to block the door, but when I turn around, she is not here anymore. I rush to a *trapdoor* in the middle of the room, but it is closed; why would Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne close it behind me? Anyway, I open it, and there is a *second trapdoor* just below it, then a third, and a fourth, and so on. I count how many there are, and there are maybe *fifteen* of them. I hear the door cracking, the guys are kicking it and they will be in any second now. I open the last trapdoor and am stressed to find that it only contains *clothes*. I touch the clothes and they seem to be full of *coins* (and maybe of bills), certainly coming from a hold-up, so I take some of them to give to the police. I see near the door another trapdoor, so relieved, I open it and jump in it. It leads to an underground tunnel which leads back to the surface near my flat.

I rush up the stairs leading to my flat. I find *Ludovic* (an acquaintance who, like Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne, had been playing in two theaters plays with me) about to knock on my door and we both enter my flat. I tell him we have to hurry. Inside, I see Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne and I give her a *hug*, relieved, even if she seems to feel quite uncomfortable giving me a hug. I see my parents and I shout at them to call the police. They ask me why and I tell them we have been kidnapped, but my parents just think *being kidnapped is not that bad* and it does not justify calling the police. They leave as I continue screaming at them, *banging* at the door: "JUST CALL THE POLICE!!! CALL THE POLICE!!!".

I am now near the house in which I had been held captive, with a *cop woman*. She has very short hair, green eyes and looks OK. She tells me to just wait here and she enters the basement of the house alone, gun in her hand. After a while, she tells me I can enter, and I can see there is *nothing left* in the basement. No furniture, they even *took the trapdoors*. However, in the next room, the two guys are still here, and I kick their ass so that they cannot escape. Once we are safe and the guys cannot move anymore, the policewoman comes to me and *kiss* me. We kiss passionately for a long while.


Fragment:
I see a really cute cat. His head is so cute, it is a bit too big and his eyes and mouth are too big to be true.

_So cute!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 3

_I have tried for four or five days now to do FILDs (finger induced lucid dream), and it just does not seem to work at all. I always fall asleep without noticing I am falling asleep, so I cannot begin the FILD. I do not know if it is related or not, but my sleep is less good than usually, and my dreams less interesting._

Fragment:
I am in my car and I enter a *traffic circle*. I exit at the wrong exit somehow and I end up out of my car, waiting for my friend *Fabien* who also gets out of his car. We chat for a little while, I drop my phone and when I pick it up, it seems nearly *broken*. The shape of the phone and its screen are OK but I just know, somehow, that the hour displayed is going not to work properly anymore soon. We get back in our cars and we leave.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 4

*With Intent To Deceive*
Importance: 4/5



I am with several persons ranging from kids to grand-mothers. With us is a *Terminator* (flesh included). We have to follow him but at one point he will kill us. We are outside, on a square, and a grand-mother says that what the Terminator is looking for is to be found behind a large door she shows to us. The Terminator asks "*The merry-go-round?*" and rips the door open, and it falls. It is about to *squash* a small *dog* but I save him at the last moment.
The dog runs to the Terminator and I try to prevent him, but each time I put the dog back on the floor, he runs to the Terminator. I am afraid the Terminator would kill him. But I see *Alain Chabat* (first picture), a famous French actor (in France at least) resting on a bench. I go to him and ask him if he knows who takes care of the dog. Chabat transforms into *Julien Lepers* (a French celebrity) and he tells me it belongs to the guy that takes care of the merry-go-round. I ask Lepers if he can take care of the dog because a Terminator could kill him, and he accepts.

I then go to a store where I see an unknown girl who asks me to come in to buy something. There are only sweets inside, so I do not want to enter.

I have no idea how I realize that, but I understand it is all but a dream. I *pinch my nose* to check, and I can still breathe, which is a proof I am dreaming. I feel so great.

I go past the girl who is now talking with a guy. I want to ask her questions about dreams, but I finally decide to go and see someone else. I go out of the mall we are in and decide the next room will be a *hotel room*. I open the door and am amazed it leads to a hotel room which looks really great: dim lights, perfect atmosphere. I decided that in that hotel room, I would meet *the unknown girl I love*.

There is a girl on the bed with a *jacket* covering her face. I remove the jacket from her face and lie down next to her. She looks Tunisian and I am a bit *disappointed* she does not look as enigmatic and hot as what I had in mind. I want to tell her but I feel it is not right, even if it is a just a dream. We get closer and the first thing she tells me is that *she is in a hospital*. She is obviously not in a hospital but in a hotel room, so I think she must have been summoned by me here but otherwise she is in a hospital. I want to ask her so many questions but she speaks and she says she is sorry but she was not interested by me when we went to a restaurant for a TV show (as she says that, I remember having dreamed about that once), and I guess it is because I was not handsome enough but now she might be more attracted to me than before. She becomes black, and so does the room as everything vanishes all of a sudden. I scream that "No, it's not possible!" and I try _rubbing my hands to stimulate my brain to keep me in my dream. But after five seconds of having rubbed my hands, I notice I am not doing it in my dream but in real life, in my bed.

The dream I remembered (about being in a restaurant with her), as far as I can tell, is completely fake. I never had that dream, I remembered a dream in a dream, both made up at the same time.

However, it is the first time I was able to do so much in a lucid dream. I feel so much better now, dream-wise.

After much thought, I think this girl was not who I was waiting for. The girl I remember from my dream (first post of this dream journal) was really different from the one I met there.

Did I summon the wrong person?

Does it mean the enigmatic girl of my first post is in a hospital? Isn't she dead after all this time, after all?

I guess I will still have to wait several weeks or months before I have an answer to these questions.

I just remembered that dream tonight:_

*Killing My Friends*
Importance: 2/5



I am a *soldier* in *Vietnam*. We arrive in a village in a tank. We shoot on houses, destroying them and exploding people. Someone (who is supposed to be a friend) and I get out of the tank. We are dressed like U.S. troops. People shoot in our direction, and we shoot in theirs. They fall like flies, and we *kill on sight without remorse*, we may even be shooting people who try to run away.

I am about to shoot another guy who says to *stop*. I look and he is actually a *Vietnamese friend* of mine I met in Japan. We chat in Japanese for a bit, and it is only at that moment that I realize that I *might* be doing something *wrong*, actually. I ask my friend if I can go to the *police* to tell them what I have done, and he tells me where it is. I say that I am going to tell them and I will be back after, and he says no with his head. He does not speak in Japanese, he just makes gestures and I understand I will be *hung* for what I have done. While people are still dying everywhere around us, I think about what I should do to avoid the death penalty.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 6

_I made a dream yesterday linked with_ Lost _and John Locke, but I more or less forgot it._

*The Sea Monster*
Importance: 1/5



I am both imagining a role-playing game mastered by St&#233;fan and playing a supposedly old video game. In this role-playing game / video game, I am on a *small boat* with a *fisherman*. The sea is very agitated where we are. So agitated, in fact, that the bridge deck is somestimes completely *underwater*. I know there will be an attack soon by a sea monster because it is supposed to be a game, even if I am really in this game, so it is, in the end, not really a game.

The fisherman, who is on the bridge deck with me, begins to *scream* as the deck goes underwater once again. When the deck comes back to the surface, the fisherman is *not here anymore*. I hear a *horrible sound* (see at the end of the post), and *something gigantic* jumps out of the water. As I look up at the sky, I see that the giant monster (which somehow looks like the picture above, except it is white, or at least part of it) will fall on the boat. As this is only a game, I notice how incredibly realistic and *awesome* the scene looks, how astonishing this monster is (maybe twenty metres long!), but I also feel I need to do something because I am going to die (although I do not actually feel really threatened). I know this is the end as the monster's fall comes to an end, and so do I.

_This is how the monster sounded like (13th second):_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 7

_So many dreams last night! I dreamt about 24 once again, and it was rather interesting but I do not remember anything anymore because it was at the beginning of the night and I am just too lazy to take notes when I wake up. This laziness shall end soon!_

Fragment:
I am with my dog Choupette in my car. We live in my car and my parents are away for several days. It is the second night we are going to sleep in the car, but I let her go out for a while. She is happy to just wander about the car, then I take her back in the car and we fall asleep.

Fragment:
I am playing various video games with St&#233;fan. In one video game, the guy on a cycle has to fly off some cliff and go as far as possible.

_Oh! I remember another one:_
Fragment:
I am talking to *killervegan* (a friend of mine) on the microphone. As we talk, I notice that my *laptop* which was supposed to be nearly broken is completely normal. I try to get a closer look and it *completely* breaks.


_The last dream I made is mainly concerned with_ Lost_. I am afraid all my dreams related with series are not as interesting as my other dreams, at least for the reader. But it gives me a lot of inspiration._

*The Smoke Monster*
Importance: 2/5



I am watching the newest episode of _Lost_. Michael and Walt have been found lying on the beach, and our heroes (me included?) just wake them up and ask what has been happening. Walt (who, for an unknown reason, has a very low-pitched voice) leads me to a village on the island, and begins *screaming* weirdly, saying it will attract the smoke monster. After a few seconds of screaming, I hear *it* coming (you can hear it here).

I see myself now in front of the screen, watching as some giant thing which looks like a *moving circus tent* crosses the village, destroying everything. Then I see a video with images which at first do not make any sense, similar to the video cassette in _Ring_. There are *Japanese verbs* appearing on screen, and I try to read them but I do not understand most of them. I think the content of the Japanese verbs is also written in Arabic at the bottom of the screen. Then I see some kind of samurai jumping out of nowhere. At this moment, I realize _Lost_ seems to have become *quite esoteric*, to say the least.

My ex-girlfriend *Sylvia* is watching the episode with me, but she has red eyes. I ask her what is going on, and she says that nothing is wrong. I touch her neck and she removes my shirt, then her skirt, and she forces me on her. I tell her it is not a good idea because her parents may be back any second now, and with the television on, we will not be able to hear them entering the room.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 9

_I have made lots of dreams in the last two days (_Lost_,_ Silent Hill_, my ex-girlfriend, Monica, my computer...), but none of them were really interesting. I have had the worst night in a long time last night. Here is one of the dreams I made._

*Theft*
Importance: 2/5

I am back from the university, walking up my street to my house. I see my parents' car and my own car are open and there is *nothing left* inside. Even the *seats* have been stolen. I also see the gate of garden is open, and I rush inside the house. I know my parents are not supposed to be here, but the entrance door is open. I go everywhere and I think to myself that they have stolen *everything*, even if the house looks more or less *the same*. I then hear a *barking*. That's *Choupette*, she has not been stolen or hurt, and I am so happy she is alive and well (and I deduce that *Fifine*, my turtle, is also well) that I do not really care about what has been stolen. I phone my parents to tell them about the thefts and they say they are on their way back home.
I think there is nothing else I could have done, because I somehow know (maybe because the car doors and the entrance door seem to have been violently opened?) that the thieves were dangerous and would have tried to kill me. I somehow know they had at least a *gun*.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 10

*Street Puking*
Importance: 2/5



I am leaving home, probably to go to the university. The problem is, it is night outside and *punks* are on bikes or on feet. The simple fact that these guys are punks make me think they are dangerous. I try to leave the street by a small passage but I realize that might be a bad idea since these punks could just come, block the passage and kick my ass. So I just take the normal way out of the street.

A few meters later, I see a *dog*. He is rather cute, but he, too, seems a bit dangerous. Then I see a girl; she seems to be the one taking care of the dog. I want to pet the dog but I am afraid he will bite, so I just do not do it and talk to the girl instead. As she answers me, I feel I am about to *vomit the hell out of me*, so I make gestures to mean I am coming back and I cannot talk to her right now (and I am just afraid she would notice me doing this not-so-pretty thing), but that is too late and I just *vomit* on the road. Amazingly, she notices but does not mind and continues her speech. She continues to talk, completely *undisturbed* by the fact that I might be *busy* doing something else such as vomiting along the sidewalk.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 12

_My dream recall these last days is not worse, but more boring than usual. My dreams are just less interesting to write down I guess. I have also had lots of good things happening lately, but did not sleep a lot. I guess not sleeping much really does affect your dream recall.
Last night, I know I made a dream about some kind of video game in which protection of a very weak being was involved, and the being was locked in some sort of a mecanical beast supposed to protect him. Oh, and I also dreamt of many people being with me in my bed, only men, and they were all borrowing my phones to send messages to really hot girls. Curious._

*The Instrument Garden*
Importance: 2/5



Maybe I was originally playing a video game and I ended up inside, maybe not. Anyway, I am now in a very big *garden* with, once again, my ex-girlfriend. I am searching for *musical instruments*, and I had a map (or maybe I played the video game before), so I know more or less where the instruments are. I see a small piano, a violin, and I continue my search.

_I am still doing FILDs (Finger Induced Lucid Dreams) every evening before falling asleep, but it never works. I think I have a problem: not being able to notice when I am next to asleep. I always remind myself to be aware of my falling asleep, but I always end up cursing myself upon waking up the next morning!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 13

*The Art of Displacement*
Importance: 3/5



_It is all very blurry. The first thing I remember well is that I understand it is_ all but a dream. I want to change what is happening but I notice there are *people* with me and they might feel offended if I just leave them so suddenly. Then I remember that it is just a dream anyway, so I do not even try to go somewhere else or to close my eyes, and *I just make everything change*. The persons with me disappear and my *field of vision* increase dramatically. It creates a really curious effect, and when it finishes changing, I think I am only seeing pitch black. Since I wanted to achieve that in a lucid dream, I just make *Samantha G.* appear. She seems distant and I cannot see her face very well. I quickly understand it is because I am getting too *excited* and am waking up, so I try to concentrate.

_End of the dream, I have the impression I did not even wake up after the dream, the dream just ended, but I was so tired that I might actually have just awakened a split second before going back to the realm of dreams.

Something I just realized: I very often have the impression I dream about me from an outside, third-person perspective. But when I am lucid dreaming, it becomes (or it already is?) a first-person dream, at least such was the case in my last two lucid dreams. Curious.

I also dreamt of a killer in a TV series similar to_ C.S.I. _and of being Bruce Willis once again in some strange action-packed movie. Exams are finished, so my dream recall is improving? Or maybe it is just because I am sleeping more now._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 14

*Arachnophobia*
Importance: 3/5



I am in a Japanese classroom. A *hot girl* who has been in the same class as me since I began Japanese sits next to me, and we chat (maybe I just try to make a conversation because she is hot?). I suddenly catch sight of a *spider* with a body of maybe five centimetres long on my desk. I get up and scream. I realize everyone must wonder why I screamed, but I do not care and I just get out of the classroom. On my way out, I see that on the ground, next to where I sat, is another spider *bigger than my foot*. I wonder if people will just go out of the classroom or kill the spiders, but the latter seems more likely to me.

_I did not see a spider in weeks now, so I have absolutely no idea where that comes from. Or maybe from that_ Cloverfield _movie._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 15

*Gladiators*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a room at the last floor of a giant building. Tons of men are getting undressed and rushing out of the room. I do the same and I notice the building is an immense *stadium*. I am also naked and I run down the stairs and see everyone is killing each other, randomly *stabbing* people to death. Only one person shall survive that slaughter. The worst in that is that nobody is obliged to participate, or at least I am not, but I am still here. I choose not to participate in this. Someone I know tells me the room we are in is going to *explode*. I rush out of the stadium and I see the giant *explosion*. It seems to have stopped the fights inside of the stadium. I know the terrorist who did that did so for a good reason.

It is midnight, and the explosion awoke people in the city; messages are sent to them so that they can *send their kids to class*. I follow some of those kids in a classroom even if I am *still naked*. I sit at the last row. Next to me is a girl my age, the *prettiest damn girl* I have seen in a while, the kind who does not know she is so attractive. She has been listening to the teacher but she now looks at me, comtemplating my nakedness. She then *winks* at me. I feel so excited at the idea of getting to know her better when, God knows how, I understand that this is all but a dream. The bad thing is, I know I am about to *wake up*, so I take out my cellular phone and take a picture of her very quickly. Then everything gets dark and my dream trans_forms into simple thoughts.

I fell asleep directly after, thinking the dream would unfortunately not continue, but..._

I am back at the first room of the stadium. The explosion was now a long time ago, or maybe I am in the past and it did not happen yet. People are rushing down the stairs out of the room, and so I do the same and I am afraid to die, so I just stay still and see people dying next to me, in front of me, behind me, everywhere. People are not all naked, it seems; some of them are wearing clothes like *gladiators*. I rush at the other side of the stadium, and I see *G&#233;rald*, a friend. I scream at him to go and hide behind a big rock, and just as we do so, we hear *canons* and *machine guns*. Gladiators are falling like flies, and bullets skitter on the rock I hide behind.

I am back in the first room where I now see another friend, *Laurent*, with a deck of cards. He wants to do a magic trick to someone else, but I take his deck to show him I can do one. As I search for the three cards necessary for the trick, I notice it will not work, and I instead want to use littles figurines of an elephant and car. Then I realize I might not be able to do a _card_ trick with _figurines_, so I just

_wake up._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 18

_Lots of dreams these last days, but here is the one I remember better than the others:_

*Escaping from Malton*
Importance: 1/5



I am with a guy supposed to be a friend, and we rush out of a building. I know I am in *Malton*, the city of the game _Urban Dead_. And in Malton, there are supposed to be lots and lots of *zombies*.

We do not see any zombies outside, but we are running from a monster or a malevolent spirit. There is a *fantastically high fence* in front of us, barring the exit of the town. It is maybe a hundred metres high. My friend runs to an equally gigantic ladder, wanting to climb it in order to jump behind the fence, but I tell him we have *no time* because *it* is coming. There is one place where there is no fence, but I suspect it is trapped. I have some kind of pencil which I throw on it and it bursts in flame.
I ask my friend to still run to that place, but as we do, I wonder what we will do once we arrive near this trap. I have no idea, and that thing is getting *closer*.

Oh, and I forgot about that one:

*A Nice Seat*
Importance: 2/5

I am in a *bus* riding, perhaps, to my university. I am next to the bus driver and, at first glance, the bus is full, but the bus driver would not let me stand up, so I look for a seat. I see one at the back of the bus, but there are also *two free seats* in front of (yes, in front of; it is more like a train than a bus, a seat always facing another) two absolutely *gorgeous blonde girls* not so far, so I decide to sit there. The girls both look at me, smiling. They nearly look like twins. One of them gets on the seat next to me and is *teasing me like you have never been teased before*. So great!

_But it was only a dream!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 19

*Sona*
Importance: 1/5



I am at the place where they shot the scenes of the *Sona* prison in the third season of _Prison Break_. I have the right to wander about, so I do so, but the *long corridors* end up outside, in the street of a city. I find it curious because the show is about a *prison break* but the corridors used for the series lead just out in the city.

I decide I want to shoot the whole corridor and how it leads up outside with my *cellphone*, so I take it out and begin recording. However, I end up walking in a big place with a bar and the cellphone makes a noise. I look at the screen and it says there is one person I know in this room. It even indicates approximately where the person is. Intrigued, I walk up to that point and the cellphone does the same noise; the person is supposed to be near me, but I do not see anyone I know. There is a *girl* who stares at me and who seems to wonder what the hell I am doing, so she asks me and I answer to her that I am searching for someone supposed to be just here. That girl smiles at me and offers me a *drink*.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 20

*I'm Afraid Obama Won't Become President*
Importance: 1/5



I am playing _Counter-Strike_ and am on the terrorist side. All my teammates are dead and the counter-terrorists try to rescue the four *hostages*. Thanks to the game being so *buggy*, one of the hostages is stuck behind a door. I stay next to this door and wait for the counter-terrorists. Each time I hear them running, so I know where they will be coming from, and I shoot them dead. Two are down and there is *one* remaining.

I hear him nearby, searching for the hostage. I follow him and am about to shoot him when I notice it is *Barack Obama*. He smiles and says something like "you won't win" but I riddle him with lots of bullets before he is able to kill me.

_I saw Obama on the news yesterday evening (the French news deal rather much with the American primaries)._


Fragment:
I am riding on some sort of *bus-truck*. There is my friend *Mike* but he did not notice me as he is at the front of the vehicle and I am at the back of it. The bus-truck stops and people goes out of it, pulled by soldiers. I will be brought somewhere else because I was at the back of the truck, so I evade the soldiers without them noticing it and I rush to join the others who are entering another bus.

Fragment:
I am supposed to be in junior high still. The school is just a couple of minutes away from my house, so I walk there, but it is closed because there is *Sarkozy* visiting my ex-first school. I walk there and I look inside of the school. I do not recognize it at all, but it is because I do not remember it very well. I have the impression, for a split second, that I see *David Palmer* from _24_, but I must have been mistaken because when I get a second look, there are just a bunch of people talking. Among them, no Sarkozy. I must have missed him.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 21

*Chief of Staff*
Importance: 1/5



I am assisting *David Palmer* _(picture above)_, from the show _24_ (once again!). There is also his chief of staff, Mike Novick, and plenty of other people in his office. There are even kids singing. Palmer is really pissed and takes some kind of a big *Gameboy*. He tries to start it but it would not work, so I take it from his hands and turn it on. He thanks me and proceeds, playing _Tetris_.

_Really sorry to have all these_ 24_-related dreams! I am not thinking that often about it, so I wonder why I just keep dreaming about it._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 22

*Back in Japan*
Importance: 3/5

I am back in *Japan* for another scholar year, with *Monica*. As soon as we arrive, I think we get into an argument, which leaves me all by myself. I enter the flat I am supposed to live in. It is very small but quite high in the sky, and I like small rooms anyway.

Monica does not know where I live, so I wonder how she will be able to find me, which annoys me. I also notice I forgot one of my *bags* inside of a big room where it was transported directly from the plane. I go down to ask a girl where is this big room, and she shows me the place on a *map* which I do not understand very well. Then I wander around, searching for a way to go to another building which is across a river.

Later, I am in class with Monica and with *Maya*, my tutor from when I was in Japan. Maya notices me after a while and says hello to me, not surprised in the least that I am back in Japan.


*A Map for Lucid Dreaming*
Importance: 2/5

I am looking at a *map*. At its center is supposed to be me, and if I want to have a *lucid dream*, I am supposed to go to the North-East, not very far. I am in Martigues, the city I live in, so I know where to go, and once I arrive at the place I am supposed to go, I understand it is my friend *Guillaume*'s house. He is outside, sitting on a long chair, asking me if I want a *computer*. He tells me he has three old computers he wants to sell, but I tell him I do not want them. I look at the grass supposed to be near his house and I see there are computer parts there, but one computer part *took fire* and the grass is burning. I scream at Guillaume to come and see, and once he witnesses that, he hurries inside his house. After a few seconds, he comes back outside with *water* to put the fire off. He then throws water at me just to have fun, and I do the same.

_I went at Guillaume's yesterday but he was not there._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 23

*Lions in a Building*
Importance: 1/5



I am with someone supposed to be a friend, in a building, like an office. A *lion* is on our floor, devouring other people. My friend and me rush to an open elevator, and I know the lion *saw* us and is running in our direction. I rush to the button to close the elevator and I press the button to go to the first floor, but instead of going down, the doors *open* again. Scared as hell, I press the close button again and again and again, until finally the elevator's doors close for good and we get down to the first floor.

Once *outside*, I see people panicking and rushing to their cars. I find a *bicycle* which I take and I flee as far as possible from the building. Now it is not just a lion, but I know there are *zombies* everywhere out there, and that is why I should stay on my bicycle instead of entering a car which will run out of gas after a while. It is dark outside, and people are gushing out of their flats and houses, screaming.

_People, in case of a zombie outbreak, you should really ride on a bicycle and not take your car._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 24

*Nuclear Attack*
Importance: 2/5



I am a member of a *tactical force*, and my commander yells at us not to stay together and orders us to run in groups of two or three towards a door. The ground shakes but we do not understand why. I open the door which leads on a terrace, and I *understand* what just happened. I scream to my colleagues to follow me as I get down some stairs and go outside (the place appears to be *my house* now), and I show them what it is that just happened: at some distance, we see a *nuclear mushroom*. A nuclear device has just been detonated.

Later, I am at some kind of *funeral*. The president is here, telling us he is sorry for our loss, because I lost someone from my family. I bow to dozens and dozens of people and they bow in return, sometimes telling me "thanks" although I guess they should say something like "sorry for your loss". After I bowed to everyone, I notice people (some real, others not) who were singing at the university choir with me. I go and talk to them for a short while.

_Guess what? That dream had still lots of references to_ 24_: the president, the nuclear explosion, etc._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 26

*Moving Out*
Importance: 2/5



The place where a girl and me are living has just been discovered by an unknown enemy. We have to *pack* our things quick and leave, although we obviously cannot take everything in our room. We have nearly finished the packing, and I take my CDs with me. I see *Iron Maiden's Seventh Son of a Seventh Son* on the bed. As I pick it up, I feel something is out of place... I realize that I have lent this CD to someone else several years ago, and I am not supposed to have it. I ask the girl with me if it is hers, and she says yes, so I give it to her.

_When I saw the LP, I knew there was something wrong, and I nearly became lucid, knowing the CD could not be there. I was so close to lucidity!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

February 28

*Zombification*
Importance: 1/5



We are a bunch of people in the presence of one of the writers of the show _Lost_. We show us how well we know the show, quoting complete passages by heart.
After a moment, I alone follow the writer in a hospital corridor. It is supposed to have been built especially for the show *24*, and I am telling the writer that wow, I remember this so well, it is when this and that happens; I tell him in great detail what I remember, but I seem to actually bore him with all my talk.

At the end of the hospital corridor, we both arrive in a dimly-lit, green-shaded operation room. There are *people* inside. They are busy walking or doing things or observing another dimly-lit room through big glass panels. The writer just asks what the hell these guys are doing here, as this place is supposed to have been used for a series but is far from being an actual hospital. He enters the other dark room, and I follow him in spite of all these doctors telling us to *stop*.

In the room, I just all of a sudden *drop dead* on the floor, or at least I *pretend* to. The writer runs to me and I fake my death so well he believes it. I pretend to be dead because I am actually *zombifying* and I do not want him to try to save me or anything because when I will have totally turned into a zombie, I may very well kill him. This writer then just checks the rest of the room, but I hear him screaming. I get up and rush to where I hear the screams. There is another zombie eating him, *removing his intestines*. Somehow I think I can still save him, so I rush to the zombie and try to *press my thumbs in his eyes*. The zombie also tries to do that, but my eyes are closed, so all I see is light changing in intensity, since his thumbs (getting closer or further from my eyes) blocks the light of the room.

_I think the changing light was actually due to real changing of light in the room while I was sleeping since my shutters were not closed this morning._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 1

*Lucid Tyrant*
Importance: 3/5

I am in my *corridor*, trying to fall asleep, but this just does not work. I spend several minutes just relaxing, thinking "I am going to do a *lucid dream*, come on, fall asleep now", but in the end I just get up and go to the bathroom, annoyed that I cannot fall asleep. Then, in the bathroom, I realize that actually I may *already be sleeping*.

To verify that, I open the door leading from the bathroom to the corridor, imagining there will be *Monica* behind. I open the door, and... yes, there is Monica! This is all but a dream!

I am so *excited* at the idea I am lucid dreaming that I feel like I have to *hurry* and do whatever I would like to do. Monica does not seem to want to talk to me, so she begins leaving, but as she does I *grab* her arm. She still tries to leave and I *violently* tighten my grasp. I feel things are getting out of control, everything begins to turn black and as I begin to think I should spin to stimulate my brain and stay within the dream, _I wake up._


*Very Awkward Situation*
Importance: 2/5



I am *James Cromwell* _(picture above)_. I am in a big *lavatory* room with big mirrors and everything is very shiny in there. I am about to leave when a *girl*, maybe *10 years old*, enters the room. She says *she wants me*. I tell her I have absolutely no want to have anything to do with her whatsoever, and I walk to the door, but she pushes me against a wall and begins to *undress me* while *kissing me*. I tell her to stop but she does not care and goes on. I cannot bear it anymore, so I push her away very violently and runs to the exit.

_I also made a dream in which Hurley from_ Lost _was drowning Charlie. Quite a violent night indeed!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 2

Fragment:
*Monica* is with me and happy to see me, but I cannot stay with her because I have an important *speech* to do. I tell her I will see her in something like half an hour, we hug and I leave.
The speech seems to last for a long time, because I feel guilty I told her I would be back earlier than I actually am. I am at some sort of *beach*, checking on the horizon if I can see her. Finally, she approaches me, does not seem annoyed at all, and actually *smiles* at me.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 5

*Out of the Railways and Into the Wild*
Importance: 2/5



I am shooting a *documentary* with *Monica*. Each one of us holds a movie camera. This documentary has something to do with *trains*. We are leaning outside of two different trains, but I am in a dangerous position and I might end up *crashing* in a wall.

The next thing I know, Monica an me are on a giant animal, maybe a *tyrannosaurus*. It is about 10 metres tall. We are under an absolutely gigantic *bridge* with equally gigantic *pillars*, maybe 150 metres high. The bridge looks rather old, but very solid still. However, even more gigantic *elephants* (something like 100 metres high!), maybe two of them, are unwillingly bumping into the pillars, damaging them. Even one of the pillars is completely *destroyed*, and I pray that Monica and I, sitting on our tyrannosaurus, will not be below the bridge anymore when it will break.

But as the tyronnausurus gets away from below the bridge, I look behind me and see one of those elephants chasing us. We look so tiny compared to the elephant, and each of his steps actually creates earthquakes. As I believe we may die, I am happy to see that Monica will not be the elephant's meal since she is picked up by a *pterodactylus* (_The picture above tries to recreate the horrible vision before me. Look at those terrible claws._). The pterodactylus brings Monica a bit further, on top of a hill. The elephant is closing in on us, but all of a sudden he does not chase us anymore, maybe because the place we entered is too big for him. I am not on the tyrannosaurus anymore and I rush to Monica who is shocked. I tell her everything is fine and that she was lucky to have been taken by the pterodactylus because we could have died stomped by that elephant. She looks in pain and shows me her shoulder, telling me everything is not fine; the pterodactylus has made a *hole in her shoulder*, but it is not that alarming, so I tell her again that she will be fine.

_And I also made a dream about_ Death Note_. Well, it is definitely the case that series I really like influence me so much that I dream about them often. I would not have believed it since I think about them not that often._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 6

*Saving Gregory*
Importance: 1/5



I am a friend of *Gregory House*, the main protagonist of _House_. House and I are in a waiting room with far too many people ahead of us. We are there because Gregory has an illness, but as we wait, he suddenly falls to the floor, unconscious, maybe *dead*. I ask for someone to help me bring him to the doctor's room even if it is not our turn, but nobody wants to help me. I scream to them that he might already be dead already and all they want is just waiting for their turn because they do not want to let someone get to the doctor's before them. Finally, one of them helps me and we carry House un the doctor's room. Once we are there, Gregory *moves* and just asks the doctor some questions, maybe related to one of his patients. I ask him "What, you were just faking your death?!" and he smiles in return.

Fragment:
I am on my way back home when three guys begin to provoke me. They steal my *CD player* and one of them is about to *beat me up*. I ask him why in hell does he have to do that, why being so nasty since I did not do anything wrong. He laughs but I continue to argue, and he finally agrees with me, they give me back my CD player and leave.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 8

*Taste Test*
Importance: 3/5



I am entering my bathroom in *France* when I see an acquaintance from *Japan* in it. He asks me if I am fine, but I just think about the situation and it seems completely *unprobable* that he is really here. I *pinch my nose* and try to breathe, and it works as if I was not pinching it. I understand this is all but a dream, and I constantly rub my hands to try and stay in the dream. I go to my living room, and I tell myself "There will be a pizza on the table", and yes! *A pizza box*! Yippee!!!
I open the pizza box and am surprised to find the vegan pizza is approximately *one centimetre long*. It does not really matter since I just want to test if I can *taste* things for real in dreams, and I open two tiny little bags, one with basil in it and the other one with some tomato sauce in it. I pour the contents of the bags on my *dwarf pizza* and I eat it.
It tastes *nothing*, just air. Disappointed, I _wake up._


Fragment:
I am reading a mail I just received telling me I have been chosen to translate parts of the new video game adapted from the latest *Batman*, but in Lego. The guy who sent the mail said that he wanted a new vision on his translation to be more able to see any mistakes he could have made. I am really happy at the thought that this will be the first video game I am going to translate professionally.

_And God, it was only a dream! I also remember three other fragments, that was a good night._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 11

Fragment:
I play a *fighting video game* with a friend. He explains to me that most of the characters have not been unlocked. We each choose a character and give it a go. I am playing with one of the main protagonists of the game _Virtua Cop 2_, and although I seem to play far better than my friend and I keep on hitting him, his character is never defeated, and I suspect some *foul play*.
I finally ask him if *T-Bag* (from _Prison Break_) is among the characters we can choose to fight with. He checks in the list and tells me that yes, although he is not unlocked yet so we cannot play with him.


Fragment:
A guy warns another one to stay where he is, because the place is dangerous. The reason for it being dangerous is that *up a tree*, there is *a car*. The man then just removes planks from under the car so that it falls off the tree.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 16

_In the last days, I had both a false awakening and a failed reality check; I pinched my nose and tried to breathe, and it seems that I could not breathe, which is unlikely to happen in dreams. So I deduced I was not dreaming. I rely too much on these reality checks!_

*Open Day*
Importance: 2/5



I am at the main exit of my university, observing all those people passing by. There are far too many students and they seem rather young, so I realize this is the annual university *Open Day*. Two girls ask me to show them around although I did not subscribe to be one of the guides for the day, but I accept and I show them the library. Suddenly, an *alarm* rings in the main building. It has rung before but for no important reason, so I think it is just a false alert. But as I give a look to the main building, I stare at an impressive *fire* in the main hall, and because this is Open Day, numerous people are certainly *burning* inside. I try to think about what I should do, just flee for not being burnt, or on the other hand going there to try and save people, although people are gushing out from *everywhere*. Finally, I throw my jacket to the ground and rush to the main hall.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 20

*Changing Words*
Importance: 2/5



I wake up in my bed, just to find a *naked Japanese woman* lying at the other end of the bed. She smiles at me, and I wonder how she got there. After some time spent thinking, I think I might be dreaming, so I ask her if I am and if she is just in my head. As an answer, she just *laughs*. She does not seem to mock me, she just laughs. It seems evident that it is all but a dream. Excited to have achieved lucidity, I completely ignore her and search something to *read*. There is nothing in my surroundings I can read, which is strange given I am in my room. I rub my hands the whole time so as to concentrate on my dream and to prevent myself from waking up too early. Words finally appear randomly, sometimes even on my bed itself. But each time I look at words, keep it in mind, and look at it again, the words have *changed*. I deduce then that in my dreams, writing keeps on changing, constantly. I continue to rub my hands but I also spin around to concentrate some more, because I feel I am about to wake up. I then go to a wall and tells myself I want a *painting* to appear there, but I _wake up before my wish comes true.

I don't remember any of the words I have seen written down. Curious._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 21

*Lightning Strikes Twice*
Importance: 2/5



I am driving in a street, at night, with a girl (supposedly my girlfriend) with me. The next thing I know, I go out of someone's house with this girl and, out of nowhere, I get *hit* by a *lightning*, *burning* me up.

I open my eyes. I understand I just saw *the future*. My girlfriend is lying next to me, and I tell her that we have to go. We take my car.

I am driving in a street, at night, with a girl (supposedly my girlfriend) with me. I tell her I am going to be struck by a lightning soon, although I am not sure when, but maybe I will be able to escape this fate. We enter a house in which we are supposed to be guests.
Later, after we leave, it is still night, raining, and on the way to the car, I fear I am going to be struck any second now.

_This dream was a strange mix between the movie_ Next _I have seen yesterday and the French movie_ Vidocq _(picture above)._

----------


## Alovelyfeeling

> March 21
> 
> *Lightning Strikes Twice*
> Importance: 2/5
> 
> 
> 
> I am driving in a street, at night, with a girl (supposedly my girlfriend) with me. The next thing I know, I go out of someone's house with this girl and, out of nowhere, I get *hit* by a *lightning*, *burning* me up.
> 
> ...



Trippy  ::D:  I love your dreams! and i think you write great english... even better than me  ::shock::

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Alovelyfeeling: Thanks! Well, I remember lots of dreams when I wake up these last weeks but most of them are not really interesting, so I just forget them very quickly. Most of them are so uninteresting that I even wish to do nightmares!

*Following a Girl*
Importance: 1/5



I am in a very dark *prison* completely empty of people, or so it seems at first sight. I follow a *little girl*, trying to keep her *safe*. I hear crazy laughs coming from open jails, and *monsters* try to attack her. These monsters are naked people upside-down, walking on the ceiling. They are actually not walking, they are just *sliding*. I try to kill some of them, and after a short while, we are now in *sewers*.

There is some *water* at places, and *two seconds* after the girl has crossed a short river, a giant *monster-shark* comes out and tries to eat her. This happens several times, but the shark always fails. However, the problem is that if I directly follow the girl's steps, chances are I will be killed by these sharks, so I proceed with caution.

_That was definitely influenced by_ Silent Hill Origins _(picture above)._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 24

*Le nouveau film de Cassel*
Importance: 1/5



I am in my living room with my parents. I am sitting on the floor, petting Choupette, the dog living with us, while my parents eat, watching the evening news. In the news, they begin to show the *trailer* for a new movie supposed to be an adaptation from a book by someone very famous such as Shakespeare or Moli&#232;re.

In this trailer, French actor *Vincent Cassel* _(picture above)_ is eating dinner at a *court*, maybe the French court of some random king of France. He is obviously *drunk*, and after getting in an argument with one of the other actors, he jumps on the table and begins *dancing*. The dance looks absolutely *incredible*, but as he nears the end of this short dance, one can see so obviously that it is not Cassel but a *professional dancer* performing. It is so obvious I nearly get angry.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 27

*Something Lucid*
Importance: 3/5

I am at one place, and I go to *another* one. This new place I end up in is *my cousin's house*, and I realize that it was *impossible* for me to go from this first place to my cousin's. Yeah, it is all but a dream, but as I get down the stairs leading to the living room, pinching my nose and successfully breathing nonetheless, it all already seems to go away. I quickly want something to *read* to make some experiences, and there is nothing on this small table on which there should be a pile of magazines. I feel a little *frustrated*, and both _reality_ and my dream begin to _m_i_x as I wake up.

Upon waking up, I had the strange impression that by opening my eyes in the dream, I would wake up. The problem is, my eyes were already open, but the fact that my eyes were closed in reality affected the fact that they were open in my dreams._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 29

*Semi-Lucid*
Importance: 2/5



_I kept on waking up and falling asleep, being lazy in my bed. I thought that since I always fell asleep seconds after waking up, I could very well induce a lucid dream easily. Just the time to think about it and..._

I am in a room but it is already dark, I feel I will already wake up soon. I try an experiment and pronounce *three words*.

_When I woke up, I forgot to repeat the words to myself, and now I forgot them. So in the end, I do not know if I forgot them because the words you utter in a dream are not really "thinking" but "feeling", or if I just forgot them the way you forget most of your dreams. Strangely enough, I remember I pronounced three words, though, and one of them is on the tip of my tongue._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 30

_I had lots of not-so-uninteresting dreams last night, and I even wrote them down in the dark but I cannot read what I wrote. The first entry ends with "he kills himself" and the second entry reads "message about" and I cannot decypher the last word. Anyway, I more or less remember two dreams:_

*The Art of Movement*
Importance: 2/5



I am in the countryside. I need to go and visit one of my teachers who is supposed to live there, in the middle of nowhere. It is a long way to go, and I am aware it is the second time I make my way to his home, so I decide to do it *barefoot*. Instead of just walking there, I run and make some cool moves, jumping from one place to another, *parkour-like*, although since I am in the countryside, there is nothing too high and I do not risk much.
At one point of my journey, I see what looks like a *mausoleum*, and I am amazed to see I can jump and grab the top of the mausoleum with my hands. As I try to climb all the way to the top (it is just about three metres high), I see *something really red* contrasting with the grey rocks of the top of the mausoleum. It looks like some strange big insect, maybe just a random object, but I prefer not climbing all the way up and I just continue my journey.

_I climbed other small buildings too. I loved that feeling of having your body lighter and thus more agile._


*Turning Flags*
Importance: 3/5



I am at an *Olympic swimming pool*. just watching, holding a *giant flag*, although the pole of the flag I am holding is at the other side of the pool where the flag itself is. Anyway, I just hold it when I notice that the other guy holding it *turns it* sometimes, and I have not done it since I am holding it, so I just watch him do and turn the pole at the same time, so that the banner indicates "Start" instead of "Wait", for instance. I am not sure I understand how it works, and I am even less sure it is useful.
After some time, it just occurs to me that I am participating in the Olympic games but I actually did not even want to watch them. Not even wondering how I landed here, I just wait for my turn holding the flag / banner to be over so that I can just leave.

_I had a conversation yesterday with a girl from China, and I told her that her country did not respect Human Rights and that was why I decided I would boycott the Olympic games. I provided her with pieces of evidence, links, videos, but she still said that she did not believe me and that all these links were just lies, and that she knows China better than me because she lives there. I found it extremely saddening that she did not even believe journalists and blog owners were in prison in China, denying all the things I showed her as being "lies". She was not the first Chinese girl I talked to, and they all reacted the same way.
As just one proof out of dozens why the Chinese government does not respect lots of things such as Human Rights: it is impossible from China to access websites such as CNN.com, rsf.org (Reporters Without Borders, go and check that website if you do not know it), and maybe even YouTube._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

March 31

_Let's skip the sex-with-an-unknown-girl dream, shall we? Two other dreams last night:_

*Marina*
Importance: 3/5

I want to go and see a friend of mine, *Marina*, but I am in pajamas in a dormitory which is supposed to be where I live. I put some clothes on, wondering if I am *dreaming* or not. I am practically sure I actually am, so I do a *reality check*: I pinch my nose and try to breathe. As it would happen in real life, I *cannot breathe*, so I finish dressing up and step outside of my room. The door in front of me is open, so I go in and am surprised to find a guy in there instead of Marina. I ask where she is, and even before he answers me that there is no Marina in here, I realize that she does not live in front of my room but in another building. After all, I think, this is not like a dream in which you just enter a place to find whoever you want to meet in there. As I think about this in my corridor, random people come to me and we talk a little.


*A Chopper and a Bazooka*
Importance: 1/5



I am a *woman*. I am with my husband, a friend of mine and her husband. We are at my home when terrorists come in and just want to *kill us all*. My husband and my friend's husband are killed, and we try to flee. I find lots and lots and lots of ammo for several weapons, and I keep on picking ammo up for maybe thirty seconds, wondering how I can put all that in my pocket, but that is O.K. since it is actually some kind of video game. My friend is coming in a *helicopter*, and I throw all of my weapons to the ground to be able to carry a *yellow bazooka*. I jump on the helicopter from a window, ready to blow the terrorists (and my house) to hell.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 1

_My dream recall is excellent these days! So many dreams, so I will just focus on one:_

*Tool Killing*
Importance: 1/5



I am in some kind of workshop, wandering around. I see animals (cats, above all) who *mutate* into human-like creatures. I guess they want to hurt me, because I am supposed to *kill* them. There are lots and lots of *tools* such as scissors and a stapler lying around, so I take them and try to find the good one. Curiously enough, "the good one" does not mean that it would kill rapidly but, on the other hand, bring horrible *suffering*. I eventually make my choice (maybe the stapler?) and I rush to a cat who is currently mutating into a human. That's going to be a real *mess*.

_Where the hell did that dream come from? I guess it comes from the video game I played just before going to bed,_ Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth_._


Fragment:
I cross the outside part of what used to be my *high school*. On the way, I see *Sylvia*, my ex-girlfriend, having fun with another guy, her *boyfriend* I guess. I enter an empty building and I meet a rather muscled unknown *black guy*. Apparently, I had been *rude* to him in the past, so he asks me to *apologize*. I am about to do it out of kindness, but I eventually refuse and just tell him to get the hell out of here.


_And also another dream about Marina in which she was looking at an ecological TV channel while I was chained. That is curious, I did not talk to her for something like six months, and as far as I know, I never dreamt about her, and all of a sudden, two dreams of her, two nights in a row?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 2

_That was an excellent night! Probably the best I had since I began my dream journal, dream-wise, especially thanks to the third dream I recorded. I am actually rather tired, so I did not sleep that well, especially since I wrote down some words about what I dreamt about every time I woke up, and I woke up quite often._


*Peace of Brain*
Importance: 2/5



I am *Dr. Foreman* from the TV show _House_, and I am in *Malton*, the city where the events of the video game _Urban Dead_ occur. I am in a tavern of the city, witnessing Dr. Cameron and Dr. Chase having a fight because Cameron does not want to have a relationship with Chase anymore.
A guy comes to me. He seems drunk. He begins to insult me, and as I try to evade the embarassing situation, he just *jumps on my back*, wanting to hurt me. With him on my back, I *throw my back* on pillars and walls so as to hurt him. It is all very violent, and after some time, I feel lots of blood on my back. There are pieces of brain other than mine on the back of my head. Disgusted, I drop the guy on the floor. I think I killed him, or he is at least very, very badly injured. One arm is *off*, and I still feel parts of his *brain* and lots of his *blood* on me. It gives me chivers.


*A Missed Opportunity*
Importance: 3/5



This is all but a dream and I am running somewhere, in some sort of military camp although it is also my garden. I see a guy and I wonder what to tell him. I think for some time about the formulation of what I want to say while he looks at me. Finally, I tell him something along the lines of "*Are you aware we are in a dream right now?*", to which he answers by smiling. His smile means something like "Yeah, sure buddy, whatever."
To prove that we are dreaming, I tell him that if I *fly*, then he will have to admit it is a dream. I dash towards some *bramble*. At the very last moment, I jump in the air, intending to fly, but I very poorly land in the bramble.

_I knew before jumping that I would fail. I think this knowledge, or rather this uncertainty, is actually what made me fail. Also, even if I was lucid, it really did not feel like lucidity. It is as if I was dreaming that Patrice (me) knew he was dreaming, rather than just me knowing I was dreaming. Does it make any sense?_


*Life in Prison*
Importance: 4/5

I am in *prison* but *just for a year*. I am with other people, mostly girls but not only, and apart from the fact that my room looks a little like a cell and is locked sometimes, it really does not seem to be a prison. I go out more or less whenever I want to during the day. It is really *paradise*; the place and the people are both lovely.

I am quite new in here, but some people just arrive, they are the brand new prisoners. Among them is a girl, and something bad happens (like an explosion, maybe?), so that she falls to her knee and cries because she is so scared. The girl is some kind of *good-looking hippie*. I go to her, knee in front of her and *take her in my arms*, telling her everything will be OK. We both feel really attracted to each other, maybe not love at first sight but still.

Then I am outside, and I cannot find my *prison of bliss* anymore. I ask for directions to a *granny* in the street, and she tries to explain to me, but I realize this prison is actually in *Japan*, so of course everything around me is in Japanese, and I have trouble understanding what the hell it is that old woman is saying.

_There was much more to this dream, but what mattered above all was the feeling of joy I felt throughout the dream. It really made my day today! However, at one point of the dream, I was locked up in a very narrow glass container (it is the second time that happens since I began writing this dream journal), and this detail (the impression of being locked up in a narrow place) and many others make me think that this prison / paradise was actually Japan when I lived there._


Fragment:
I am on the Internet, maybe on _Facebook_, when I see a *documentary* about a girl I know. This girl is *Jodie*, an acquaintance I do not know that much but that I like still. The documentary speaks about her because she makes lots of *efforts* to save *Tibet* of whatever is going on there. Although she looks a bit less pretty in this documentary, I watch her pictures on the Internet one more time and she looks *astonishingly hot*.

_Oh, and I also made a dream about the anime Death Note, but better not tell it here because, as with my other dreams on 24, Lost and Prison Break, they are not very interesting for those who do not watch the shows, and it might be heavy in spoilers. But that was quite a good dream!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 4

*Hunters*
Importance: 3/5



I am sleeping on a hammock in my garden (which is situated just near a forest) when *gunshots* wake me up. There are *hunters* just a few steps away from me, in my garden. It is a middle-aged man and his wife, both shooting birds.
I get up and go to the woman. As I approach her, she shoots another bird. She looks *satisfied* _(see picture above)_, smiling. I try to talk calmly to both hunters, telling them they are in my garden and I do not want them to hunt in here anymore, but as I speak, I feel some anger coming and I eventually tell them to just get the fuck out of here. They tell me that I should not talk to them that way, but I feel compelled to show them the head of a bird cut off from the rest of its body, telling the hunters that they made it and all the other birds suffer, and that I guess both of them would not like to see their husband / wife shot the same way.
I seem to have talked some reason in them, and they leave, not smiling at all anymore.

_If only it would be that easy in real life!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 6

_Last night, I had quite a normal dream. It was late at home and I was watching episodes 1 and 2 of the seventh season of_ 24 _which has not been aired yet. Although I was watching it in my bathroom (curiously enough), the episodes (or at least the first one, I woke up before the end of the second) were excellent and completely believable.

One excellent thing in those episodes was the music that had been changed, and a new, never-before-heard theme could be heard at key points in the episodes, several times per episode, making the tune stick in my head after I finished watching it.

Here is the strange thing: when I woke up, not only did I remember my dream pretty well, but the melody was still in my head, and as far as I can remember, I think I have never heard this music before. I grabbed my cellular phone and recorded myself humming the melody so as not to forget it.

I really have no idea where I could have heard that, if I ever heard that music. I mean, it is said that unknown people in our dreams are actually either people we saw for a split-second and have no recollection of (in the bus, walking in the street, at the supermarket...), or people made up from mixing other people up so as to create "new" persons. I can perfectly picture these two hypotheses, but when it comes to a music? It was not random, I heard the recorded message again right now and I actually find it great.

So the question is: did I make up the whole music in my head, is it just something I heard once and do not remember, or is it a mixture of several pieces of music I have heard in the past?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 7

*Happy Meeting*
Importance: 2/5



I am playing _Counter-Strike_, although I am really in the game and am not restrained in any way like I would be in a video game. The aim of the game for each of the two teams is to destroy the opposing team. As I begin to play, I notice that all the people playing with me are *beginners*, and I tell them that they shall kill the counter-terrorists as soon as they see them. In the end, my partners are all dead, and I am all alone, succeeding in killing most of the enemies. Two of them are still alive, and even if I empty entire ammo clips on them, all they do is smile at me. I feel incredibly frustrated because these people just mock me, they do not even try to kill me, they just *laugh at my face*.

Next round, I tell my team to rush like crazy through the door to kill the opponents quickly, but not only do they prefer to stand in the middle, doing *nothing*, my weapons are *empty*. I hear all the enemies coming through some place, so I decide to hide behind a wall and everyone from the opposite team rush past me without noticing me, but my friends do not even shoot their weapons. In the end, they just all end up *speaking* together, and I notice a girl I know, so I just go and see her and we have a talk.

_The worst team I ever had!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 8

_Shortly before going to bed, I read a long post titled How bittersweet is lucid love, securely mentally binding. It definitely influenced my dreams that night. Unfortunately, the "bittersweet" part was there as well._

*Scarifatif*
Importance: 3/5

I am at a party organized by the parents of two girls I am supposed to know. It takes place in a small flat, although this family seems rather rich. One of the two girls comes right to me and tells me she needs to meet someone from the party, but then she will get downstairs and meet me outside. She is tall, blonde with blue eyes and with very nice curves, smiling as she looks at me, of that kind of smile which betrays her intelligence. She just looks *perfect*.

I go out and wait in front of the building for some time. I play a little with my laptop, I hear somebody in the street saying to his friend that the pizzeria which is at number 666 in this street, near the building I came out of, is now closed, and, well, I just wait. After a while, she is still not out and I see a friend, St&#233;fan.

_I woke up at that moment. It was morning, so I kept on falling asleep and waking up, making other unrelated dreams, until finally:_

Several years later, I am leaving the university with my parents and St&#233;fan when on our way out, I see that very same girl. She is also with her sister and her family, and as soon as I see her, I feel really bad. She sees me and rushes to me, but I make some steps back, telling her I reproach her for not having joined me in the street while I was waiting. She tells me that sure she did not join me, but then we met at other occasions. I tell her I have absolutely no recollection of that, and my memory is all blurry, when she tells me it does not matter anyway, because now "*I am engaged*" to someone else, she says, in English.

I am hurt and I show her that I am, and she just tells me that she has to leave. She adds, in French, that "*C'est scarifatif*" (which could be translated as "It is scarifative"). Surprised, sad, lost, not understanding what in hell it is supposed to mean, I just answer her that "Ouais, c'est scarifatif", and she leaves.

_I was so attracted by this girl during my first dream, but then she was gone all of a sudden and completely distant in this second dream, although I could still feel a little the remnants of our past relationship.
I am not sure she said "scarifatif", that's what I wrote on a paper shortly after I woke up, but it actually might have been "scaritatif" and not "scarifatif." Anyway, I was a bit disappointed when I checked on the Internet if such words might somehow exist and no results appeared._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 10

*Murderous Instinct*
Importance: 2/5



I am coming back from the university by bus but my city, Martigues, is *flooded*. As I am walking the rest of the way back home (the bus could not go further because of the flood), I see a gigantic *church* with an *Arabic* on the balcony. The guy holds a *submachine gun* and shoots the floor of the balcony. Scared like crazy, I run under the balcony, but far enough from him so that he does not shoot me. Unluckily for me, his friend stands not far from here, at my level, and he begins to shoot me too, *just for fun*. I get hit several times, so I confiscate his submachine gun. The guy just flees, and so I have to decide quickly: should I kill him or let him escape? If I let him escape, he might find me again and kills me and maybe my family.

I have made my mind, and so I aim in his direction and shoots dozens of bullets, none of which hit him. I give up and his friend (the one from the balcony) gets down. Both guys finally come to me even if I aim at them, and we begin to have a discussion on why they wanted to kill me, even if it is obvious that they just want me dead for one reason: they are bored and have nothing better to do.

_When there are really bad guys in my dreams, they must be Arabic, that is curious. It might just be passive racism, but I would rather think it is because as a kid, I used to go to a primary and a secondary school in which violence was relatively common, especially since there were lots of people from the suburbs of Martigues (Arabic people) and lots of people from the residential area (white people). Racism is a latent issue in France because lots of Arabic people came without money a century ago and had a hard time finding a job, to make it very short._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 12



*Motorbike Chase*
Importance: 2/5

I am doing a pen-and-paper role-playing game with friends of mine, namely Yoan and Olivier. We play outside, at night, when suddenly some Arabic guys, two or three I think, run to us. I just have the time to think that "oh, maybe it was not planned in the role-playing game" when these guys steal something from Yoan, I am not sure what, maybe just some clothes he had for his role. Yoan and Olivier, angry as hell, begin to run after them, and I do the same but after some time I just end up lagging behind, so I decide to take another route. On this other route, I come across a *motorbike* that I take, and I succeed in catching up with the bad guys. I follow them inside a giant deserted *tunnel*.

There are several people on the motorcycle in front of me, and there is a wire falling from it, so I take it but it is kind of trapped: once I take it, one of these guys just pull on it so that it begins burning my hands (we are at high speed after all). In spite of that, I manage to catch up with them but something makes me stop in the middle of the tunnel. Instead of turning around with the motorcycle and go the other way, I just get off the vehicle and begins *running*. I hear them turning around, screaming like mad punks, and I know that if they catch up on me, I am a *dead man*. So I take out my cellular phone, call the police, but it takes too long so I just hide behind some pillars. However, even if it is really dark in here, they have their lights on and they also took my motorcycle, so I just think about my eventual death if they spot me.

_I assure you, they looked more dangerous than on the picture above._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 15

_I had quite a bad recall these last few days, and my mood is also a little down. I am pretty sure this is somehow linked. I also sent a mail to a girl after having dreamt about her three times in one week, but she did not answer. Come on, let's have a good depressing "how-could-I-miss-lucidity"-like dream. I do not remember much of it though._

*Dreaming About Lucids*
Importance: 2/5



I am lying in my bed, *sleeping*. After some time, I wake up and there is one of my English teachers in front of me, watching me, smiling. I tell him I did not succeed in *attaining lucidity*, and he tells me to fall asleep again and to think being lucid so that I may be aware I am dreaming. As I fall asleep and wake up some time after, I tell him it still does not work.

_I spent much of the morning waking up, telling myself my next dream would be lucid. Too much thinking for nothing, thus the picture._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 17

*Night Escape*
Importance: 1/5



A bad guy, in an attempt to kill the good guy (maybe Michael Scofield from _Prison Break_?), calls for reinforcement. I am part of this reinforcement, but as the good guy seems to have escaped us, the bad guy does not need us anymore, and as my team enters the car we came in with, the bad guy detonates a *bomb* he had set under the car. Every single membre of my team dies, and I am the only one alive.

The action takes place in my house then, and this bad guy draws a *gun* and begins trying to shoot me dead. I jump out the kitchen window and I do not know how I manage that, but I escape the house without having him following me, or at least not now.

It is pitch black outside. I am running away from my street, a *suitcase* in my hand, trying to find a place to hide. I see someone taking the bins out, but before I manage to get his attention, he is back in his house. I continue to roam the streets when I hear a noise coming from my suitcase. I throw it away quickly before it explodes. It was a *close call*, sure, but something stresses me: it is completely dark, so the explosion *revealed my position* to the bad guy. I begin to panick.

I run in the middle of the road and I try to stop every single car. After some time, a car stops and someone from the *mafia* tells me to enter his car, which I am very glad to do, as long as I can get as far as possible from this psychotic.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 18

Fragment:
I am in a classroom with people from my high school. The teacher gives us a test on *Da Vinci*, although I came in late, so even when the others are finished, I still have some time to finish my paper before time is up. The problem is, not only is it hard, it is also far too *long*, and I bet nobody has finished writing it.
Then I am in another classroom, with a relatively fat teacher who instructs us on *Da Vinci's complex way of contrasting foregrounds and backgrounds*. The topic is difficult, but interesting.


Fragment:
I am chasing a guy in a giant university with some friends of mine. It is very important that we catch him, since something like the end of the world will happen if we fail. It is a bit blurry, but at some point I see Sayid from _Lost_, and at times I see an old friend, S&#233;bastien, but wearing a purple kimono and always circled by small electric cars driving around him. In the end, we just fail and the guy escapes.

_That university does not exist, it is only very loosely based on my French university, but it is the second time I dream about it._


*Osaka Gaidai*
Importance: 3/5



I am in a very small room in which I just moved. In spite of it being small, it is cosy, but it feels empty and I feel rather *lonely* after some time. I want to get out of this room which is on the ground floor, but as I open the doors, Japanese people keep entering and exiting, like it was a public place. I am about to go crazy when two Japanese *cleaning women* enter and one of them tells me "de rester o&#249; je suis" (to stay where I am). I wonder how in hell a cleaning woman knows how to speak *French* that well, and I decide to leave my room.

I was actually in some new dormitory in my former university _(picture above)_, Osaka Gaikokugo Daigaku (shortened to *Osaka Gaidai*), the Osaka University of Foreign Studies. I just arrived but it is more or less the middle of the scholar year and I know nearly nobody while everybody already made friends with other people, thus the reason for my *loneliness*.

I am going to class but on the way, I meet someone I talked to a couple of times before, when I lived there one year ago. Surprised she is still here, I call her name, but she does not even recognize me. Luckily, a friend of her tells her "Hey, it's the guy from the Internet! You know, the handsome one!" I have some small talk with that cool girl before going to class, where I meet my old friend Takeshi. Biology class.

_All my dreams were interconnected: they all took place at university, and there was always a link with Japan. I often dream about Japan, would it be that I miss it more than I actually admit?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 19

*Live Dog, Dead Dogs*
Importance: 3/5



I am walking through a *marketplace* when I see a dog walking around. The dog is rather big and has strings attached to him. the strings are also tied to other dogs, but those dogs are *flying like balloons*. I understand that these dogs are all *dead*, and they are sold as balloons, the other dog being just some kind of stall, something so that the dead dogs do not fly off.

I enter a gloomy alley where two *ugly people* stand. One is bald with teeth missing, the other one seems to be his son, and both smell horrible. Their clothes are torn, evidencing even more the *utter poverty* in which they live. Despite this life they are forced to live, I feel anger and sadness: they have killed the dogs and have stuffed them with something so that they can fly like balloons, thus being able to sell them for a good price. I ask the father how much would the live dog cost, and he answers me he can sell the dog to me for two or three Euros. What the...? Two or three Euros only?

I have absolutely no want to give them any money, but I do not want this poor dog to continue having to be tied to all his dead mates. I look at him and he looks at me with this innocent, spontaneous *sadness* only animals can have in his eyes.


Fragment:
I am in a *bus*. Behind me is a girl I know from the Internet, with whom I chat a little about a dog _(the one from the previous dream)_. Since she is sitting behind me, I take a look at the rear of the bus and I see three other girls I know from the Internet. Those *four girls* are actually among my *best virtual friends*, and I am so glad to see them all at once.

_But of course I do not find it strange enough to become lucid, while the next dream had nothing weird in it and made me turn lucid._


*Lines*
Importance: 3/5



I am in a park, near the giant lake bordering Martigues and the neighboring cities, looking at the water. Wait, it must be a dream! Everything is already fading away a bit, so I kneel on the grass and *watch the palm of my hand*, as I read many times that observing closely, focusing on something can make your dream more concrete.

I am amazed at what I see. My hand feels so real I am (ridiculously) in *ecstasy* at my hand: the lines of my palm becomes more apparent, my hand seems bigger, my fingers longer. Everything is so much more colorful. It just seems to *lose* the *unreal atmosphere* so special in dreams.

I get back to my feet and I tell myself "Alright, when I'll turn around, Monica will be here!" but since I am not too sure it will work, it actually does not work. Frustrated, I try that a second time, but instead, everything becomes suddenly _black._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 21

*A New Pad for an Old System*
Importance: 1/5



I am sitting in a dark room with two or three other persons. One of them, standing in front of us, introduces two *gamepads* to us. He (or she) explains to us that those two gamepads are the *Sega Megadrive* pads, although this video game system dates back to the 1990s. He tells us that what is supposed to be the first Megadrive pad _(see picture above; it is actually a Sega Master System pad, and not a Megadrive pad as he told me)_ has been a huge success and is everything a gamepad should be. This person then introduces us to the second pad, which also looks good, before telling us that a *third* one will be released soon. We have the privilege of seeing it: it looks curious because it is far bigger, for the game's cartridges have to be put inside the pad.

Afterwards, I just play a hacked version of _Super Mario Bros 3_ with enhanced graphics, although this hack is incomplete.

_I also had another dream in which I was searching for old PC games in my shelves, and I found lots of games I had forgotten about. Some of them did not actually exist, and I perfectly remember one of them being called_ One_ and being just a copy of_ Phantasmagoria_._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 22

*Monkey Companion*
Importance: 2/5



I am in my bedroom with a rather big *ape*. He is supposed to live with my family and I. I play with him on my bed, but he is a little aggressive (maybe because not used to humans yet?), so he jumps everywhere, which is a little annoying after some time.

_This must come from a role-playing game I played yesterday in which I met a man with the head of a monkey, a nice guy._


*Lame Terrorist, Lame Actor*
Importance: 2/5



_Above, the healing of the lame man by Jesus. And yes, the title of this dream contains a pun. A lame one._

I am a *terrorist* supposed to kill *Jack Bauer* of _24_ fame. I enter a place which turns out to be my garage, but Bauer sees me first before I even have the time to draw my weapon (do I even have one?), so I am acting as if I was *lame*, which I am not really. Bauer begins to *torture* me, kicking my knee to see if there is any reaction in it, and it is difficult for me to make him believe that I am really lame.

After some time, I finally rise to my feet and the door of the garage opens. It is another terrorist who simply *shoots me* (maybe because I failed at killing Bauer) and then shoots Bauer before leaving. Now, next to me is another terrorist who came out of the blue and who dies. However, as I continue to watch him being dead, myself bleeding to death too, I see him smile and get back on his feet, and I tell myself "God! I'm so stupid, I forgot that I was supposed to look at Bauer now" because my eyes are actually a camera and *filming* whatever I look at. Then Bauer, nearly dead, tries to leave my garage, crawling ever so slowly, pulling me along. Once we are out of the garage (but I am supposed to have died of my wounds meanwhile anyway), everyone rises up. There are lots of people in the garage and outside the garage, cameramen, etc., and I go and see the director of the episode, telling him I messed up because I kept on watching the other terrorist. Some coach woman comes to me and tells me I should be acting better because it was not really convincing.

_I have acted in several theater plays and I really enjoy role-playing games (which is a sort of improvised acting), but I have always felt awkward because I know I am a bad actor._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 23

*It's Coming*
Importance: 3/5

The action takes place in a huge mansion (a castle?) between 1600 and 1900 (it looked like the 17th century and I had one of those white wigs) but there were old cars too). It is *dark* outside, and time to go to bed, so the woman with me leaves my bedroom.

This is going to be a *horror game*, I just know it, and even if I know that I cannot be hurt because this is only a game which will end when the sun will rise, I know that this woman will come back to scare the living daylights out of me during the night. Actually, I already hear her walk up and down stairs, and on the floor just above mine, making, in the dead of night, the *most disturbing sound* _(quite similar to that one, but without the reverb)_. As I sense this *woman turned monster* will soon come and scare me during my sleep, I wonder if I should not just stay awake the whole night, and in the end, I just speak to someone on the Internet (in 1600?) to try and feel a bit reassured.

_That dream was actually the closest thing I had to a nightmare since I began this dream journal. It may not sound creepy, but the steps and the fact that I_ knew _the monster would be coming soon made me actually a bit afraid of falling asleep after.
Since it was the first day in quite a long amount of time I had to wake up early, I wonder if my thought about not getting to bed because of an impending monster could have been linked to the fact that I often think about the short amount of sleep I will get, always "afraid" of the impending alarm clock. Or maybe I am over-interpreting._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 24

*Killer Parrot*
Importance: 2/5



I am in my room. I hear a curious sound at the window, so I go and check it out. The window is open, but I have a *mosquito net*. There is a big bird, I think a *crow*, standing at the edge of my window. Behind him is a *macaw* _(see picture above)_. The crow tries to fly away, but the macaw prevents him, and it seems like it is about to hurt him, certainly even killing him. To try and save him, I take a pen with which I slightly hit the parrot through a hole of the net so that the bird flies away, but the bird rips it off from my fingers. Excited, he just flies at the net and begins to smash his head against it, using his claws at the same time, *tearing* the net apart.

As this *cold-blooded killer* makes his way in the room, I rush to the door, aware I have lost the battle for my room.

_I also had another dream in which I was covered by thousands of small worms on a beach. Concerning the macaw, I guess I dreamt about it because on the very morning, I made some crosswords in which there was the word "ara" ("macaw" in French) and I commented to a friend, saying that one could encounter this kind of word only in crosswords._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 25

Fragment:
The scene takes place in the *sky*, on *clouds*. There are two people, a man *sodomizing* a woman. I am not here, and I feel something is not right, I know I am dreaming, but I cannot remember how this is called. After a short while, I remember that what I am living is a *lucid dream*, so I decide to appear so that I can have some fun with the woman. However, I do not seem to appear, and I quickly get *frustrated*.

_Which led me to wake up quickly. That was weird: I was not there, but still, I was frustrated. Maybe it was not myself, a Patrice as the main dream character who was frustrated, but the real-life Patrice who got impatient._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 26

_I was at a birthday party last night where at one point we came to talk about psychology, mental disorders and the brain. The girl who made the party for her birthday is the one in my dream._

Fragment:
A girl shows me a white board on which she draws a *brain*. She then proceeds, drawing *brain cells* and something else (which might just be "ideas"), telling me this something else makes the brain cells work, but they can work in two ways: either developing *all by themselves*, each one doing its own thing, or they can develop by *helping each other out*. It seems like when they are helping each other out, it works actually *far better*. But more than what she explains to me, I believe it is her *drawing* itself which is quite good and true to life.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 27

_I fell asleep shortly after having had a talk about role-playing games and another one about illegal downloading of movies._

*Illegality*
Importance: 2/5



My friend *Yoan* comes up to some kind of big shed I am supposed to live in. I greet him at the entrance. Behind me are thousands of *pen-and-paper role-playing game books*. I do not want him to go any further in the shed because behind some normal-looking books, there are *illegal* ones, maybe counterfeit.

We are now in my house and I have to go to the basement to bring two friends to the room where we will be playing a role-playing game tonight. However, as I do so, I remember I let Yoan alone near the shed, and I rush there. As I approach, I noticed him coming out of there. I know he is a *spy* and he is here to check if I really keep illegal copies. I try to *analyze* him as he talks to me, to see if he found something but does not want me to know, or if he just did not find anything.


Fragment:
I am chatting on the Internet with Sylvia, an ex-girlfriend, when I notice than on another website, misscara.com, she has her webcam on and is undressing, although she has no idea I am watching. Her body looks just wonderful and terribly exciting.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 29

Fragment:
Once again I am in Japan. Monica is with me, and we hang around the main hall of the dormitories, talking of how May will be the end of the scholar year for us and we will never see October in Japan again.

_It has been a few days since I have some computer problems which make me go crazy. Nothing to do with my dreams, but I have less time thinking about them, so my recall decreases a bit I think._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

April 30

*Bad Boy*
Importance: 2/5

I am outside a *university*, but apparently not mine. Near the entrance, there is an *alarm button* which I push for no reason. I know that if I get arrested for that, I will be severely punished since it is the *second* time I do it. I run to the exit gate, and there are lots of students running everywhere. A girl stops me, telling me I need to enter an *emergency bus*. She leads the way in, then sits next to me in the bus. She wears a red miniskirt and has *lovely curves*. And of course, she begins to *flirt* with me.

_I often dream of university, girls and series, so these three topics are what I consider to be my dream signs. But I have trouble yet noticing that something is out of place._


Fragment:
I am in a bus with *Sylvia* who sits behind me with a friend of hers. I know she is not single, yet she begins to talk to me in a slightly dirty way, *caressing* my hands and my hair. I tell her I thought she had a boyfriend, but she tells me she is just kidding me, and she would not do anything serious with me.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 3

_I have had a rather busy week and a hectic sleeping schedule, so my recall went a little downhill._

*The Jar*
Importance: 3/5



I am in *Japan*, in a rather empty room. I have a *bug jar* in my hands. Inside are lots of different bugs, all rather big (about 5 centimetres long). I go out of that room and into the corridor that was just outside my room when I had been living in Japan. There, I meet *Shutto*, a crazy Japanese guy, and he is surprised to see me here, asking me why I am still in Japan.
I enter the empty room again. There are several people in here, and a *microwave oven*. I open it, put my jar inside, close it and turn it on. I just want to make the bugs feel a little more comfortable, maybe because it is cold, but after some time, one of the guys in the room tell me that maybe I should take the jar out. I had forgotten about it, so I hurry to the microwave oven, but it is too late; all the insects *died*, quite certainly painfully enough for me to feel really guilty about it.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 4

*Card Trick*
Importance: 2/5



I am sitting in front of a quite handsome guy who is dealing *cards*. He makes several little packs, about fifteen of them, and he asks me to put other cards I hold in my hands, one at a time, on the different little packs he made.
I feel he is going to do a really cool *magic trick*, but while he tells me where to put each one of my cards, I cannot figure out how he is going to trick me.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 5

*The Crash*
Importance: 4/5



This scene takes place in *Japan* once more.

I am in a car, in a rather countryside-like area but within a big city, certainly *Osaka*. I hear a very loud noise, and it is not too hard to deduce there is a *plane* taking off not far away. However, I see the plane *hitting* part of a bridge, and I tell myself this was not planned by the pilot. And then, there is the *sound*. A horribly loud sound, the plane crashing, followed by distant screams of people scared, of people suffering, of people dying. The plane must have crashed in a heavily crowded area, and as I get near all these sounds, I understand that it crashed on the very airport it took off from.

To go to the airport, I have to go through a mall where everyone is running, shouting things in Japanese I have trouble to understand. On the radio and on television, I can hear all the shows being canceled and replaced by a live TV news feed about what is going on, and I can hear once again all those people screaming and the loud sound of the crash.

My cellular phone rings. It is *Monica*, crying, not knowing what to do. I try to calm her down so we can manage to meet somewhere.

_That was a pretty intense dream, quite coherent. I kept it in mind the rest of the night so that I would not forget him, and as a result I kept quickly dreaming about it in the morning._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 7

_I spent a curious night. There was a bug in my room, some kind of small little fly (no idea of it is called), and it kept flying next to my ear, waking me up. And even when I went under my sheets, it continued to come and buzz in my ear. It lasted for I think more than an hour. It was pretty annoying, but also so curiously odd I had to think several times if it was just a dream or not._

*Sex and Friends*
Importance: 4/5



I am in a *lecture hall* completely full. I sit next to random friends of mine, who are near the back of the giant room. They give me some papers because I was not there the week before and I could not fetch them until now, although the work had to be done for today.
The teacher, a woman in her thirties, comes in my direction, checking if everybody has done the work for today. Of course, she checks mine and sees that the papers are just empty, nothing has been filled in, so she begins to rant about how not serious some students are. The atmosphere is quite weird, because we are several hundreds of students and it is supposed to be a really important entrance exam. But no matter how many people there are in the room, I ask the teacher "Can I please have a word to defend myself?", which she agrees to after some arguing. I tell her that I had just arrived in class and that I was ill the week before, thus there was absolutely *no way* for me to do the work. I also tell her, still in front of all the students, that it is *disrespectful* to take me as a bad example whereas all I did was falling ill. She then says that she apologizes to me. Then she comes up to me and whispers some words in my ear. It must have been some dirty words.

The class is finished, and I am now at this teacher's house. She basically tells me that I am attractive and as we begin to *make out*, I receive a phone call.

It is *Elizabeth*, one of my closest Internet friends, and we begin to argue. She seems really *pissed*, in this I-think-this-is-the-last-time-we-talk atmosphere. She is pissed because I did not contact her to meet her when she was in Marseille, just half an hour away from my home, whereas we had planned to do so.

_I wonder if the first part of the dream is linked to the fact that I teach Japanese (for thirty hours, just as a tutor) to girls.
However, the very last part of the dream is quite true-to-life: I noticed the day before that Elizabeth had deleted me from her MSN contact list, which I find quite incredible given that we are so close. And all this because I did not contact her to see her, I guess. Well, anyway, I thought about phoning her for the last two days, so that must be why I dreamt about it._


Fragment:
_On the website Stickam, I had been watching a girl's webcam I do not know two or three days before. She was just sleeping, but I had her webcam opened so that I could see her wake up, and maybe talk to her._

I am on Stickam, and I hear the sound of someone coming in my chatroom. It is this girl, and we begin to talk. It seems we are quite on the same wavelength, and she looks really pretty.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 8

_Once again a making-out dream._

*Sex Spy*
Importance: 3/5

I enter a really big building. I *stealthily* go through the rooms, as if I was not supposed to come here. One of the rooms I go through is some sort of exhibition room for *sofas*, with lots of sofas arranged in a way so as to create several rooms inside this giant room.
I continue my advancing in enemy territory until I see a conference room. Lots of people are talking there, and after a short amount of time, a woman with short hair, not that good-looking and a bit old, gets up and leaves the room, coming in my direction. I go up the stairs I went down on my way, trying to run without making any noise, thinking that if she notices me, I will just *struggle* her to *death*.
I am not even up the long flights of stairs that what I thought happens: she notices me. But she transformed into a rather hot long-haired woman, maybe 25 years old. Of course, I do not want to kill her anymore, and actually, it is as if we knew each other for quite some time since we begin to kiss up the stairs. We go back into the *sofa room*, and we try to bury ourselves in a load of sofas so that nobody can see us as we go on kissing. Her kisses, our kisses, were *divine*. But she stops after a while, telling me she is still unsure about her *boyfriend*. She tells me she did not break up with him yet, but she tells me what is up with him, making an *ellipsis* or two. The problem is, I have no idea who she really is, so the ellipsis makes me confused and I do not get what she says. But I do not really care since I just tell her that come on, she does not need to break up with him for us to have fun. She agrees.

_Before, faithfulness was really important to me and I felt like being unfaithful should never, ever happens and should never be enough of a reason. I would not even accept someone to be unfaithful for me although I would personally not do anything unfaithful. But as time passes, I tend to pay less attention to that, which can be seen in that dream since I do not prevent this woman from cheating on her boyfriend._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 9

*Hypnosis*
Importance: 3/5



I am at some kind of a *moveable feast*, just having a look, when I meet *Sylvia*. After some talk, we decide to enter a little tent. Inside, a rather fat guy welcomes us to the *hypnosis tent*.
We have to pay for it, which I am not too fond of, but I agree to the experience. The guy then looks at Sylvia and moves his fingers in a strange way, asking me to follow the gestures. He then does the same for me, and afterward, he tells me that I am the one who is the most likely to be hypnotized. He then does another experiment on me based on repeating words, just to see how hypnotizable I can be. Finally, he just tells me to wait.

It is a bit darker outside now, and I do not feel very comfortable because I know he will ask me to nearly entirely *undress* in front of the public, and since I will be hypnotized, I will not be able to refuse. After a few minutes, he comes back, telling me it is *my turn*.


*RUN!!!*
Importance: 2/5

I am in a place which is a mix between a university, a cinema, a restaurant, and other things. People scream and run everywhere as I understand the place has been corrupted by some evil force, and although I saw nothing out of the ordinary yet, it will certainly happen *soon*.
I am with four people, certainly friends of mine. As we begin to leave the building, we pass near the *cinema room*. It is as giant as a normal cinema, and the screen is also enormous.

An uncanny sound, like a *giant beast* snoring continuously, comes from behind the screen. I tell my friends to stop while I look at the screen. Suddenly, I see something moving behind it, and I am pretty sure it is really some gigantic monster who, if awaken, will certainly rip our heads off or some similar not-so-pleasant experience. One of the guys with me tell me to be very discreet, and we leave the building in that way. Once we are outside, we decide to *run away* as far as possible. However, after maybe one minute of running, one of my friends stops and offers that we just take our *cars*. Why did we actually just run in the first place instead of taking our cars? Anyway, I ask if anyone wants to go in my car with me, but they do not even answer me, which leads me to think that they think I am a *horrible driver* and they might die because of me. Worse than that, I forgot that my car was parked just in front of the building, so I have to run back to that place. As I begin to run, I hear one of my friends saying, from a car: "No, Patrice, don't do that!" but I am pissed and scared, so I do not listen to him and I continue in what seems to be the longest run ever, not just because it is a long distance, but because at any time, the monster can wake up, resulting in the end of me.

I finally arrive at my car and there is no sign of it being awaken yet. However, there are still some people who did not understand the threat, and I even see a girl I know, eating at a restaurant, like nothing is going to happen.
I enter my car and start it.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 10

*Elephant Kitty*
Importance: 2/5

_There are six cats (outside), a dog and a turtle living with my parents and me._



There are friends or relatives at a lunch at home. They all eat on the *terrace* where *animals* often come to play with us or to be petted.

I see the *little kitty* who is not even a month old _(see picture above)_, except he has got a *trunk* like an *elephant*. The trunk takes the whole head of the kitty, so that I think it cannot even *see*. I think it is a *deformity*, and maybe he will not be able to *breathe* properly in the future. But as I insist to my parents that we should do something about it, like going to see the veterinary, the only answer I get is that I should not worry. But I do worry.

_My parents, especially my mother, often say that we should not worry when it comes to animals or even to my health. For them, it is like "An ounce of cure is worth a pound of prevention", I would say._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 11

*Jambon*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a garden in front of a big house belonging to *Jean-Jacques Goldman*, a famous French artist  _(see first picture above)_. He sings a new song he has made, which I find rather good. He also plays the guitar at the same time, and I must admit he is skilled, which impresses me.

After he is done, another French artist, *Florent Pagny* _(second picture)_, decides to play a *parody* of that song Goldman just played. Pagny named this parody "*Jambon*" ("Ham", in French). It is a really interesting music, he doesn't sing, he just plays the guitar, but he does it really well. The music is actually supposed to symbolize objects and sounds from the *kitchen*, hence the title of the song.

After he is done, I am with some friends and an equal number of women, playing *poker*. But instead of earning money, each time someone wins, he or she earns *pleasure* from the man or woman next to him or her. Fucking in the middle of a card game seems to me a little bit *awkward*, but knowing my friends' addiction to sex, I am not surprised in the least.


Fragment:
I am searching for pictures of Goldman and Pagny on the Internet, to put into my dream journal. After having found them, I begin to write my dream entry.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 12

_These days, I often play a French role-playing game called_ Patient 13_ with my friend Olivier. It takes place in a psychiatric hospital where we impersonate people with absolutely no recollection of their lives._

*Patient 13*
Importance: 2/5



I open the door to the cell I was locked in. It seems I am in a *psychiatric hospital*. The door to a cell nearby opens and Olivier gets out of his room; like me, he seems totally lost.

We wander in the empty, dimly lit corridors of the building, when suddenly, we hear *screams*. As we turn around, we see *something* which makes us run for our lives. I, as a *spectator*, do not know what it is that is chasing the two main characters, since the camera is filming as if we were seeing inside that thing's head; as a result, the camera shakes really much as these things run towards us.

In the corridors, we meet another survivor, a woman with a ponytail. She seems to be a patient too. She tells us to hurry and opens the door to the *lavatories*. These things are just behind us, so Olivier and I enter the room, and we close the door *without letting the girl enter*. Just before the door closes, I can see the girl staring at us in utter fear and disbelief. It is too late for her now. We could have let her enter the room easily, we had some time before these things would catch up on us, but we preferred to take all precautions. As we catch our breath, we hear the poor girl *screaming in agony*.

The impatient voice of a man then tells us to open the door. There are no sounds outside anymore, so we open it. The man is a *medical assistant* working for the hospital. From the look he gave us, he would have shot us dead if eyes had guns. He tells us to stop acting stupid and to go back to a room, to which I just bow my head and answers yes. I realize these things running after us were just *crazy patients*.

_I think Olivier was the one who decided to prevent the girl from entering the lavatories, but maybe it was me? The dream is all blurry now._


Fragment:
In am in my kitchen, kissing an average-looking girl with glasses.
Then I am in my front garden, keeping an eye on a little girl because her mother asked me to, but I lose sight of her, and I hope she is fine as I begin to search for her.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 13

*A Street At Night*
Importance: 4/5

_The girl in that dream is a girl I saw (via webcam) and chatted with on Stickam just once, maybe five days ago, but I saw her on-line yesterday, shortly before going to bed, which must have triggered the following dream. I do not know her first name, so let us call her Sarah. I was about to put one picture of her Stickam profile on here but I figured she might not like it. Just imagine her as a really, really hot 20-year old girl with lots of tattoos and some piercings. Whether you are crazy on tattoos (which I am not) or not, she still looks good.
I just felt I had to stress this point because I think that her beauty, and the contrast between her beauty and the unbearable violence of what happens made part of the dream._

The scene takes place at the end of the evening, or the beginning of the night, in a street with a very steep slope. Lots of pretty houses with gardens edge the road which makes zigzags so that one cannot see both ends of the street at once.

I am chatting with *Sarah* via what I think as "Internet messages," but within the street. To achieve this, I am writing some words on a little *piece of paper* belonging to me, and this small paper rests in the middle of this slope. Then I climb up the slope, waiting there for a minute, and when I go back to the piece of paper, Sarah has *answered*. The dream begins _in media res_ and some messages have already been written. There are actually even messages on this paper from my previous discussion with *Monica*. I write to Sarah that I have some computer problems, and that I can only plug *one webcam at a time* while I have two, but both of us concede that one webcam is already enough. And so we continue to talk, me climbing up the slope, waiting, climbing down, answering, climbing up the slope, waiting, climbing down, answering, climbing up the slope, waiting...

... and there, up the slope, there is this *guy*. He has curly hair and wears a white shit with blue jeans. He is just there, sitting on the ground, staring at me. I try to ignore him, and as it is time for me to climb down and am on my way, I hear him shouting at me to attract my attention. As I turn around, I see the guy *running* to me.

I run down the slope, aware that Sarah should not be done with her writing, and I run into her. I tell her to *run for her life* as the curly-haired guy draws a *gun*, still running in my direction.

As the guy threatens me with his gun, Sarah, who sneaked behind him, hits him. He drops his weapon and falls to the ground with Sarah. As I take the gun, the guy puts his arm against Sarah's neck, and she begins to *choke*. The pressure on her neck is so hard she is likely to *suffocate* and *die* any second now.

Blackness surrounds us, and only a few streetlights illuminate the pavement.
There is not a sound, except coming from Sarah's mouth as she chokes.
I look at the gun in my hand. I do not want to use it and kill a man.
But I pull the trigger, and the bullet skitters on the ground.
Once again, and the bullet enters his side. Sarah still chokes.
Once again, and the bullet enters his shoulder, but she is still about to die.
Once more, I pull the trigger, and the bullet enters his head. I pull the trigger once more, no, twice, and each time the bullets enter his head.

Sarah gets up, bumbling, shaking, crying. I look at the gun as I have just killed a man.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 16

_Because of the light in my room, I kept on waking up, leading to lots of different dreams which were all linked somehow. Instead of writing them as fragments, I will write them as if they were one dream, although it felt even more incoherent than a single dream would be. It is all quite blurry in my mind though._


*The Little Girl in the Tunnel*
Importance: 3/5



I am visiting a friend, *Tom*, in prison. It is the second time he has been arrested. I ask him what illegal things he has done.

It is a sunny day and I am on my way home when I see *Judith*, an Internet friend, sitting at a table on the terrace of a bar. I join her and sit in front of her while she pours a last glass of juice (I think it is orange juice) out of a now empty *one-liter bottle*, which surprises me as I did not know one could order a complete bottle of juice in a bar, but anyway. I tell her that I just got back from the prison where I saw a friend.

I am now five minutes away from my home, and it is still sunny. In a wall, on my right, I see a hole which is actually a very narrow *tunnel*, very dark, making a high contrast with the sun in the city. As I look inside, I notice that there is a *girl* staring at me. She must be sixteen years old, and I can just see her head from where I am. It is so *uncanny* it nearly gives me a heart attack. I wave hello at her, and she answers me. I ask her if she needs some help or if she just wants to speak, but she says no with her head and begins to crawl away from me in the tunnel. She is now out of my sight, and I wonder if I should go after her, but she seems so *off-setting* that I wonder if she will not just kill me as soon as I enter the tunnel. I decide to leave.

I am now a few seconds away from my home, and I see lots of *stores* where there should be houses. I look at one of them and I see people wearing *chicken costumes* dancing in a store to promote something, maybe a cellular phone or a travel agency. I think to myself that there is nobody in the street, so I wonder how this kind of store could work, but when I get a look around and see all these stores, I think that it must work well, otherwise they would have all closed.

_Yesterday, I saw Tom's nickname on MSN was "Arrested for the second time," and Judith was the last person I talked to before going to bed._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 18

*From Russia with Love*
Importance: 2/5



I am at a meeting organized for the students of my university. It is *Russia's new president* who is supposed to give an opening speech, and then stay here for the entire day to see how we, French people but also students of my university in particular, live our life.

As he begins his speech, he notices that the room is not really good for making speech, thus the people at the end of the room cannot hear him. As a result, he decides to change rooms, so I take the opportunity to be at the first row, in the middle, at not even a metre away from him.


*En Route to the Necklace*
Importance: 2/5

I am on a trunk road with another guy and a girl, each one of us riding a *motorcycle*. We are supposed to go to a place called *le Collier* (the Necklace), which is likely to be the name of a mountain.

As we ride, we see a small plane coming from behind us. It is not really hard to guess it is an *enemy* plane since it is now shooting at us with some kind of machinegun. The first to be hit is the girl who falls from her bike. I stop near her and take her on the bike with me. She seems bullets have entered her legs, so nothing deadly. However, shortly after that moment, the other guy also falls from his bike. The girl screams to me that we do not have time to pick him up, but that is what I do anyway. He is unconscious and certainly needs medical attention if he wants to see the next day.

As I continue to ride, I finally see a mountain with written Collier on a sign. I sigh in relief, and I think we have managed to escape the plane. The mountain looks wonderful, with little villages on the side of it.


_And another_ Lost _dream not worth writing about._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 20

*One Against All*
Importance: 2/5



Some guy supposed to be a friend of mine organizes a *live role-playing game*: we are a dozen people, maybe more, and they are all after me and try to kill me (using our hands to symbolize *guns*).
The game begins in the stairs leading to my *basement*. I hear footsteps, so I stay upstairs and wait, aiming with my finger. A girl appears on the stairs, so I aim at her and scream "*BAM!*". She is surprised and also aims at me and screams the same, but maybe she will not even be able to shoot me if she is supposed to be dead in-game, so we wait for the gamemaster to come. Once he is there, I throw some dice. I apparently succeed in killing her, so she is out of the game. I decide to walk down the stairs.

Down the stairs, it is not my basement but a *giant Japanese street*. The road makes a big square, and at the center of the square are small *schools*. As I rush to the schools so as to hide there, lots of my enemies see me and begin to run after me. I decide to climb up a school building and I jump from one building to another. In the process, I make quite a few noises, which alert the pupils who all go out of their classrooms, watching me fighting for my survival.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 21

Fragment:

We are waiting for the *pianist* to arrive and do a concert. After some time, he comes, sits on his stool, but does not seem to feel comfortable. He gets up, moves his stool, sits down, and does all this several times so as to put it at the *perfect* place.

_In a class I had yesterday, the teacher told us an anecdote about a pianist who took one minute to set his stool properly before beginning his concert, which was just awful to watch because he seemed so uncomfortable_


Fragment:

A friend, *Caroline*, tells me she likes my *Half-Life&#178; shirt* _(see picture above)_. After some time passes, we are about to enter the university as she tells me she has to leave quickly. But just before leaving, she tells me something like "you know, I actually don't like your shirt at all."

_I wore that shirt yesterday, but I never thought much about it, I always wear random clothes and I definitely do not spend two hours searching for what socks will go well with my jeans. Still, that was quite a useless dream!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 26

_I have made lots of dreams in the past day, but I have been busy with work (a translation) for the entire weekend. I think that because of my hectic sleep schedule (going to bed at 5 am, waking up at 2 pm), I wake up more, thus more dreams but less interesting._


*Final Boss*



I am in a large building, holding a *gun*. Lots of people wearing scientists' clothes (white blouses and the like) patrol in the corridors. When they notice I am here, they try to shoot me dead, so I kill them first. Then there is this final boss, some small but *fat man* with lots and lots of *wires* connecting him to what I guess is a machine which gives him extra power. There is a *balloon* caught up in the wires, and before this man can attack me with his super-powers, the balloon somehow *unplug* the wires from him.

The man seems now far less likely to be a danger, but still he wants to escape. I tell him to stop but he does not, so I *blow his leg off* with my *shotgun*. Then I turn around and see *Doctor Sarah Tancredi* from _Prison Break_ _(see picture above)_. I go to her and tell her that bad fat guy has to tell me *what planet I come from* because I _need_ to go back there. Sarah gives me a hug, and I think that anyway, I will be back so it is not a farewell, just a see you later.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 27

*Banana Jones and his Video Game Addiction*
Importance: 2/5



I am playing a *MMORPG* (Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game) which feels like _Zelda_, except we are thousands, maybe millions playing it. But the best thing is, not only is the game in *black and white*, but it is played on a *handheld* video game system, maybe meant to play this game and this game only.

The game is so great that I end up still playing it while entering a *supermarket* with my parents. I am in a small team with two other characters, and I know the two persons playing those characters are really young, maybe 12. I tell them that I have to stop since I am in the supermarket and it is not really practical to play while walking, and that I hope to see them later for some more playing.

I am now at the department where they sell video games and DVDs, waiting for a friend to come, but a girl informs me he will be back only after a shower, because he is *sweating* far too much from having sold so many video games. So, meanwhile, I transform into *Indiana Jones* and draw a *banana* out of a holster.

_That game was so great! Really like a_ Zelda _game with an unlimited number of levels and of things to do, always diverse. Despite the bad graphics, the atmosphere and the fact that it was on a handheld system made me really feel like I was in the game.
Come to think about it, all these things are linked to stuff that happened during the day: lots of talk all the hype around the new_ Indiana Jones_, a talk about MMORPGs on the Internet, my parents asking me if I wanted something from the supermarket... Also, I had no idea where this banana thing came from, but now I remember: just before going to bed the night before, I saw an episode of_ Doctor Who _in which the main protagonist, the Doctor, switches a gun with a banana.

And I did not know that_ Banana Jones _game even existed!_


Fragment:
I am in Martigues, supposedly near the beach. I am with some friends at some kind of marketplace. I see *Jackie Chan* and *Jet Li* advertising their new movie, and inviting people to go and see it in a very approximate English. I want to talk to them in Japanese but I figure they would not understand anyway. I find it odd that those two world-famous actors are advertising their movie in a marketplace in such a small city.

_Also at least two other dreams about video games and one about Japan.

sluggo from the forum made a short movie about lucid dreaming called_ *Lord of Dreams* _which I believe is great. I like the atmosphere of the whole thing and I think it explains quite well how lucid dreams basically work to people who have never heard about a lucid dream before. Anyway, you can watch the movie here in good quality, and if it does not work or you do not have a fast connection, you can see it here on YouTube. Finally, in case you want to tell him what you thought about it, here is the original thread by sluggo._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 29

*The Constant*
Importance: 3/5




*Twelve years in the past.*

I am in the living room with my parents. My parents and I remember perfectly what happen*ed* in the *future*. In the future, at 22 years old, I *die*, although I do not know how. That is why we are back in the past, to correct what will happen in twelve years to try and prevent my death.

But in order to do that, we have to create a world which is *similar* to the one in the future: for instance, if, just before my death, I buy a Japanese video game, that means I speak Japanese, thus I will need in the next twelve years to either learn Japanese or buy the video game even if I do not speak Japanese. If I do not, it will create some kind of a *fatal error* and I will need to go back and live those twelve years again.

My father tells me there is something curious about the house; he felt that when I moved from my room to the living room, there was more air circulating in the house than in the future. I decide to go and examine the house, and when I arrive in the main hall of my house, I get it: we forgot to change the *entrance door*. Indeed, when I was about twelve years old, so two years in the future, I shut the door very violently, *breaking the lock and the handle*. I tell this to my parents, and they seem to recall that too, so my father tells me he is going to take care of the lock and change it. I do not need to break the lock once again, but we need to change it still to prevent this fatal error.

As my father examines the door, I wonder if this is not just a little *illogical*: if we change the door right now, I will open a door that was not even there before I broke the lock at 12 years old, so wouldn't it create a major disruption in the space-time continuum too?

----------


## Sanquis

Truely amazing dreams beautifully described. 
 :tongue2:  Banana Jones exists?!

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Sanquis: Thanks! And sure it does exist! It seems the screenshot I put above comes from the title screen. I searched for more information but it seems it is not very famous. I just found that it was released in 1989 on the Commodore C64. Here is another screenshot just for your pleasure:



I have games considered now as being really obscure but only on Amstrad (working with tapes, 20 minutes to load a game!), no Commodore.

May 30

Fragment:
I am at a party where everyone but me drink and have fun, when I receive a *text message*. The message is from *Marina*, and she asks me how I am doing, telling me she has been busy the whole time and that she is becoming a Buddha, which, oddly enough, does not surprise me too much. I am answering her text message when another girl interrupts me, telling me that this is a party and that I should enjoy rather than spending all my time with my cellular phone.

_Also another fragment which would be hard to explain, but in which we escaped from certain death in jumping into a helicopter. Heavily influenced by the season 4 finale of_ Lost_ I watched shortly before going to bed._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 31

_My dreams were rather confused last night, so there was a lot more to what I am about to write, but it is just too hard to make links between the different elements. I guess the first part of the dream and its multiplicity of viewpoints are influenced by the fact that I saw_ Vantage Point_ just before going to bed. Strangely enough, I only remember my own point of view although I was not the "main protagonist."_

*Vantage Point*



The story follows quite a few protagonists and their struggle against the *zombie horde*. I am a total *junkie* coming out of a house up a hill with two girls. Friends (two guys) came with a car, so we enter it, although I am not sitting on a seat but on the lap of the guy who is not driving. We drive and leave the town.

We are now in another town, but we do not see lots of people, we actually cannot see anyone, until I point my finger and screams that people have turned into *zombies*. The driver accelerates and the car *jumps in the air* in slow-motion, ready to crash in some kind of lake, but I jump at the very last moment and land on a little wall instead. I am surprised I managed that since I do not think I am the main protagonist, so I should eventually *die* at one point, but I figure that since there are *no* main characters, maybe I can shine and be alive in the end. But as I stand on this little wall, a zombie manages to catch my leg, and I begin to struggle to prevent him from biting me.

_I woke up, fell asleep again._

I am in a living room with four guys. One of them is a musician, and he gives me a CD so that I can listen to it.

I come back home and listen to a song talking about *chickens*. The song is a true story: this man had a chicken as an animal companion, but the chicken had an accident and had to suffer *brain surgery* which removed *80&#37;* of his brain. I can now see the chicken, and even if he seems fine and happily eating at first glance, I notice something disturbing; the chicken does not have anything else than its head, surely because of his accident.

I go back to the four guys and tell the musician I listened to the song about his chicken. I then proceed to tell the four guys *what I dreamed about last night* as I remember perfectly the dream about the zombie horde.

_That must be the first time that, in a dream, I told a dream that had happened just earlier the same night._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 1

Fragment:
It is time to go to bed, so I *turn off* my computer, like every evening. I turn off the screen, then the switch behind the computer to turn off the power supply, and the last one is the switch of the power strip. When everything is off, I am left in the dark, but it actually does not seem like everything is off, as I can hear a *strange noise* coming from somewhere near the power strip. I try to figure out what this noise is, and apart from the fact that it seems to be coming from an electronic device *malfunctioning*, I have no idea what or where it is.

_I turn off my computer every night just before going to bed, that's usually the last thing I do, so I_ had_ to dream about it someday!_


Fragment:
I am in my room with two friends, one of them being Olivier. My room is completely *flooded*. The water is taking up to one meter in the room. However, I do not worry about the fact that my computer's wires are in the water, and we play a *game* instead. One of us closes his eyes and has to catch another one, and once he has caught him, the roles are exchanged. It is now my turn to catch one of my two friends, and, with my eyes closed, I listen carefully to the noise they make when moving in the water.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 4

_Special edition today! Two slasher-movie-like dreams!_

*Blocking Every Door*
Importance: 3/5



I am with a girl I met in Japan. The girl is a little overweight and rather tall. We are chased by two other persons, although I never see their face. All we do is run into a *basement* which looks like the one in my house, and block every door behind us, either locking them, or putting stuff such as a closet to slow down our enemies. But anyway, they keep on breaking the doors.

After we blocked our second door, I decide that since *this is a dream*, I can as well just write it down on my *dream journal* (which looks like a normal diary), but the girl tells me we have *no time* for that.

We have blocked three doors and I get a look at the room we stand in. It is rather dirty but completely empty without any doors. Fortunately, there is a narrow *window* although we are in a basement. The girl opens half of it and succeeds in getting outside in spite of her weight. Our two pursuers are still trying to break the second door down, so I have quite some time and I think that alright, we are safe now. But as I approach the window, I notice rather big *spiders* on the windows. On the left part of the window, there are two spiders, and the right part, there is only one, but yellow and quite scary.

I just stand here, *paralyzed with fear*, while my enemies get closer.

_That dream was here to tell me that although my fear of spider has decreased over the last few months, it is still very much here. Two days ago, I was driving my car back home and there was a spider outside, maybe trying to get inside of the car, and although it was really small, I was still stressed._


*The Killer and the Lighter*
Importance: 1/5



I try to block a door, but a *killer* manages to get in. He looks horrible and not really about to give us a hug, so I flee to the garden of the house I am in. There, I can see other people, only *women*, trying to escape. But it is *pitch black* and the only source of light is a *lighter* which is used by the killer.

As he tries to hurt one of the young girls, I catch his lighter. After much trouble trying to find how it works, I am finally able to turn it on, and I burn the killer's *eye* with it, but the killer just laughs and does not seem to care.

_Some other things happened before the killer appeared, but it is a bit blurry in my mind. The house was on fire, and I had to bring everyone upstairs before we suffocated to death. I played a game like that a few weeks ago, and just before going to bed yesterday, I watched an anime in which the girl suffocated because of poisonous smoke.
Actually, the dream kept restarting every time I "lost," and at one point in the dream I even drowned the killer, but he just would not die._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 5

_I had some good dream recall today, maybe because I kept on waking up every now and then because my parents and their guests were really noisy. Once again a dream about_ Lost_, and the following two dreams:_

*My Neighbor, The Asshole*
Importance: 2/5



I am in my garden when I notice there is a *velociraptor* there. I am not really scared but I know he can be dangerous and might hurt the cats living in the garden.

I see my *neighbor* in his garden. He has a *shotgun*, and before I can say anything, he shoots. I look at the velociraptor who does not seem to be hurt, but then I notice there is also a *feline* in my garden, maybe a puma, and this is what the neighbor shot. He shoots it again, and then again, before I am able to tell him to stop. He answers something like yeah, he knows I like animals, but that this is bullshit and he does whatever pleases him.

I crouch near the big feline, and I pet him. I do not see any blood, but I know he is suffering. Nevertheless, he does not even bite at me.

_We have never been in good terms with these neighbors. Not so long ago, my father was mowing the grass during a holy day, and this same guy just threw firecrackers in our garden, near my father, instead of just coming to our home to tell us not to mow the grass because he was enjoying his holy day. Yeah, maybe my father should not have done this on a holy day, but come on, throwing firecrackers?_


*What Is This Class?*
Importance: 3/5

So here I am, climbing upstairs after the end of a class. I enter a classroom with maybe sixty or seventy people in it, *only women*. I have been advised this class by a teacher of Japanese, but as I am a little late, I feel a bit awkward.

Two girls welcome me and tell me to sit down. They look like they are from *England*. I have no idea what this class is all about, so I look at someone's papers, and it says "Britain in the XXIst century." Alright then, a class about English civilization, I am not fond of civilization, but why not? However, I wonder if I will be able to follow the class well, because I think it will be in *Spanish*. But the teacher begins to speak to the new students like me, telling us to sit down, and saying "大変でしょうね。" ("Taihen desh&#244; ne." = "It's terrible, isn't it?", and I bet there is a mistake in there).

I am confused. Is this a class for English girls about English civilization but made in Spanish with the teacher speaking in Japanese? I had no idea there were so many students of Japanese, so I am a bit reassured because my Japanese is far better than my Spanish, although I am a bit disappointed to notice there are actually some other guys, so I am not the only one in the class. The teacher *sings* four words: "Yesterday yesterday ici mamma" ("ici" is French for "here"), and a student sing them back. What the...? Would this actually be a *choir* in which you learn English civilization?

_I perfectly remember the melody of these four words. There were lots and lots of things happening before that and involving a fridge, a coffee machine and contact lens._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 6

_A short one. I needed to wake up at noon._

Fragment:
I wake up in my bed. I check the hour: *12:05*. Damn it! I am late!

_I wake up in my bed. I check the hour: 10:24. Damn it! That was a dream!


Come to think about it, I remember having dreamed of the funeral of a relative who actually died two months ago. I was a little puzzled in that dream because the funeral took place two months after the actual death of this person.
I was not too close to this person, but it is always poignant when somebody leaves you forever._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 8

*An Incredible Journey*
Importance: 2/5



I just seem to have *traveled in time*, although I am not sure how I did it. I am in a car with people I have never seen before. As I have a look at the streets, I realize I might be in the *forties* as everything is in *black and white*. I can also see a cop woman with clothes which really look outdated.

I am not in the car anymore, I can see colors, and even the buildings have changed, although I still think I am in the forties. I see a guy I know from university coming out of a large building, so I rush to him, asking him how it is possible that he is here in the forties. He tells me it is not the forties but the *40th century* (I think he said something like *4532*). I tell him I have traveled through time and I am amazed that he is still alive. I am so excited to be in the future, and this guy must think I am weird to find his everyday life marvelous. I understand by myself that he did not age because people have become *immortal* in the future, and I tell him that, excited as I am, but he looks at me strangely, as if being immortal was any special.

The guy tells me to follow him. We arrive in a garage and he tells me to sit somewhere. A few seconds later, we are out in the sky in a mosquito-like personal *helicopter*, and I can admire this futuristic city from above.

_Certainly influenced by the_ Doctor Who _episode I watched during the day. I also made a great dream about a video game taking place on a beach and in the sea. The feeling of immensity was so great. I sometimes have dreams about the ocean; the thought of being in a giant "place" in which there are still lots of things to find is rather exciting._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 9

_My Internet connection just blew up last night, now there is a giant wire going from one end to the house to the other, but at least it works!

This dream was influenced by the episode of the TV show_ In Treatment _I watched yesterday. I was nearly crying during that episode, it was so intense._

Fragment:

I am watching the new season of _In Treatment_. Paul (the therapist and main protagonist of the show) has to deal with the most *despicable* teenager I have ever seen. The kid is so *stupid* that he suddenly gets up the sofa and kicks Paul. It seems like the therapist will have a hard time dealing with this guy's psychological problems, and I think to myself that this is going to be a great season.

----------


## Keitorin

Haha, It'd be interesting if that actually happened. It's really interesting that you dreamed of a plot for the show.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Keitorin: Actually, to make a parallel with another series, this frustrated teenager reminded me very much of that _House_ episode ("The Jerk") in which House has to deal with this chess genius. I often dream about plots for TV shows but I don't write them on my dream journal too often because people would be lost reading them if they wouldn't know the shows in question...
Speaking Japanese and watching _In Treatment_ too? That's quite a coincidence!

_I wonder if putting pictures of spiders on my dream journal helps me feel less scared of them or just the opposite. That spider looks rather similar to the one in my dream._


June 10

*It's a Dream... Isn't It?*
Importance: 4/5



My mother woke me up, and I am lying in bed, in the *darkness*. I decide to get up, but I see one or two small *spiders* on a web on the way to the door. As I get closer and try to make out what is lying in the dark, I catch sight of two *big* spiders, and I cannot even get out of the room because of their web.

But something is not right, and I figure I must be *dreaming*, so I hide behind my bed, I close my eyes and I picture something else to escape from my dream. At first I think about *Monica*, then just about another place, but when I open my eyes, I am still in my room. Damn it! I am actually *not* dreaming!

I get closer to the web. My only chance of escaping is by crawling under it, but as I do so, I see the spiders *coming* in my direction.
I scream in hope my mother will come, and as she asks me what is wrong, I tell her she has to help me as there are two really big spiders near me. I am paralyzed with *fear*.

_It has been such a while since I have not turned lucid in a dream. I should have done a reality check to convince myself I was dreaming. Actually, I am so tired today that I have the impression I am not even lucid in waking life.


And two dreams about the kitten who lives with us! My mother decided to name him Doudou._

Fragment:
I live in a *flat* with Doudou. We are in front of the building when we meet a woman, maybe the caretaker. I am not sure cats are allowed in my flat, but it does not really matter because I am glad he lives with me and not all by himself.

_I dreamed about that because my parents are leaving for the holidays and they asked me to come with them, but I am not sure I am going to because I do not want to leave the kitten all by himself (He is still young so we never know what could happen; moreover he does not have any siblings, which makes him get lonely quite easily I think. Actually, while I am writing, I hear him meowing in front of my window; he wants to get in my room.), but I do not want to take him along in holidays because then he will not be able to see his mom anymore. What a dilemma!_


Fragment:
My dad just parked our car in the underground car park of a mall, but as we need to leave Doudou in the car, I am scared something might happen to him. My father decides then to get the car to some sort of *car elevator*, but as we put the car inside, we notice we have to pay money to use it, so I decide it is not worth it. I take the car *with my hands* and put it where we originally parked it.

_Two pictures of the beast:_

----------


## Snowkitten

Hey, great dream journal! I like the way you used different colours.
And your English is perfect  :smiley:

----------


## Keitorin

> Keitorin: Actually, to make a parallel with another series, this frustrated teenager reminded me very much of that _House_ episode ("The Jerk") in which House has to deal with this chess genius. I often dream about plots for TV shows but I don't write them on my dream journal too often because people would be lost reading them if they wouldn't know the shows in question...
> Speaking Japanese and watching _In Treatment_ too? That's quite a coincidence!



Haha, I see. I watch House, but I'm nowhere near to catching up to what's out. I'm at like... episode 8? ...Of Season 1. *cough*

I'd love to have dreams about shows/books I'm interested in, it'd be fun and might inspire me to write.

To be honest, I actually haven't seen _In Treatment_. I'm just obsessed enough with stuff that I like the idea of you're dream and had to comment. And about Japanese, I only wish I knew more! Someday I will take a formal class on it. If I ever find one. And have the money.  ::doh::

----------


## Keitorin

> And two dreams about the kitten who lives with us! My mother decided to name him Doudou.



*shudder* I really don't like spiders. I'd wake screaming if I dreamt of them.

Doudou. That is a cute name. Must be an awesome kitty!  :wink2: 

How old is Doudou? I definitely wouldn't recommend leaving it alone if it's real young. If it's at least 7 weeks old it should be okay without its mama. Hmm, but that is a dilemma. If it's under 7 weeks, it's the most important time for socialization *and* being with its mama. Then again, it's not like the vacation is going to be forever. Hm.

My kitty (though she's already a year and a half now) loves being everywhere I go. Sometimes she'll come in and plop down on the floor behind my computer chair, and the minute I stand up she will too and she'll follow me out of the room. I love her. <3

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Snowkitten: Thanks! For the use of colors (and for the pics too), I actually just read The Cusp's dream journal before registering on this website, so I just used more or less the same colors and put some pictures because I thought it was a norm... But in the end, I like how it looks, and purple is my favorite color!

Keitorin: When I watch a series or a movie, I always tend to think about them constantly afterward, so in the end it's no wonder I keep on dreaming about them. It became nearly an obsession when I dreamed about _24_ every night for several days in a row.
For Japanese you don't really need a course on that if you're motivated, you can teach yourself. A friend of mine is the most proficient person in Japanese I've ever heard, and he began by learning two years at home, on the Internet and with books. But yeah, you need constant motivation, which I sometimes don't really have.
Doudou is something like two months old (the pics above are a few weeks old), but still I'm afraid that if I leave for several weeks he would just... I don't know, get away, or be poisoned by neighbors like it so often happened in the past.


June 11

_In France, this Sunday is Father's Day and I have no idea what to buy..._

Fragment:
My parents are playing cards in the living room like every evening. I enter the room and ask my father what it is I could buy for *mom*. He stares at me and tells me why I want to buy my mother a present since it is *Father's Day* soon and not Mother's Day, and I just realize I made it the *wrong way around*: I should have asked my mother what to buy for my father.

----------


## Keitorin

> Keitorin: When I watch a series or a movie, I always tend to think about them constantly afterward, so in the end it's no wonder I keep on dreaming about them. It became nearly an obsession when I dreamed about _24_ every night for several days in a row.
> For Japanese you don't really need a course on that if you're motivated, you can teach yourself. A friend of mine is the most proficient person in Japanese I've ever heard, and he began by learning two years at home, on the Internet and with books. But yeah, you need constant motivation, which I sometimes don't really have.
> Doudou is something like two months old (the pics above are a few weeks old), but still I'm afraid that if I leave for several weeks he would just... I don't know, get away, or be poisoned by neighbors like it so often happened in the past.



I tend to read/watch a lot in a day, so I wonder if I'll dream about them when I have better recall... Should be interesting to see!

Yeah, I've been interested in Japanese for years and on and off self-studied, but unfortunately my motivation tends to be erratic.  :Sad:  I'm very confident I will learn it... eventually.

Aw, I feel your pain. I love Riley to death and hate the though of something happening to her. She's already a year and two months now, so I don't think I need to worry about her...but still. She's my baby.  :tongue2: 

Also, I cracked up at your dream.  ::lmao::  I have no idea what to do for my dad. He doesn't care much for material things (unless they're expensive, like his computer). I sometimes write him letters but I'm all out of stuff to say... Also, his birthday was a couple days ago and I took him out to supper. It's mom's birthday next week too.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 12

*An Inconvenient Twist*
Importance: 3/5



I am watching an episode of _House_ which features *Dr. Chase* _(picture above)_ without House himself and the other protagonists of the show.

A woman lives alone, with just a dog and her baby. The problem is, the baby fell terribly ill and is about to die. The entire episode is focused around Chase trying to find out what this illness is, at the hospital, with the woman and her dog waiting, keeping company to the baby.

At the end of the episode, Chase eventually finds a *cure* and the baby will be fine. But Chase looks at the woman and tells her that her baby's illness had to come from someone close to the baby, someone constantly around him, and that although the cure worked on the baby, it will not work on this person who had been infected first. Shocked in front of my screen, I am led to believe that if I got it right, it means the woman is about to die, but suddenly, Chase turns his head and the camera shows that it is the *dog* he is looking at. The dog seems fine, but as the viewer observes him closely, he/she can notice the dog is slighly *shaking*.

As I understand it means that it was the dog who had the illness at first and that he is the one about to die, the episode comes to an end and I cry in front of my screen...

_... just to wake up and find myself having cried in waking life too.

I made other dreams I can remember well, one of these being linked to me being a mix between a ghost hunter, a cowboy and Lara Croft. That was a cool dream and it ended with me shooting some guy from quite a long distance, making me go like "wow, I'm so good!"._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 13

*Killer Mother*
Importance: 3/5



I smell something funny in the kitchen. I suppose my mother must be cooking some meat, and as I get closer, I notice it is one of the *cats* from our garden. I ask her what the hell does she think she is doing, and she just answers me something like "I wanted to try." She obviously does not see how wrong it is, and I spend more than a minute screaming at her, my lungs about to explode, just screaming anything that comes to mind, every possible *insult* I know.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 14

_I seem to be obsessed by my mother's cruelty and by spiders these last days. Once again a spider picture!_

*The Space Under the Window*
Importance: 4/5



I am at my window, in my room. The mosquito net is down, but there is always a small *space* under the window. I am startled when I see a *big spider* coming from this space, and I rush out of the room. However, the spider follows me and I have to close the door behind me. I rush to my *mother* and tell her there is a giant spider in my room. She enters my room, sees the spider, gets out and fetches a *bucket*. She fills it with water and throws the water at the spider.
First of all, that seems weird because I always tell her I do not want the spiders to be killed, just to be taken outside. But above all, why does she kill the spider by throwing water all over my wallpaper instead of squashing it?

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 16

*A Not-So-Hidden Treasure*
Importance: 2/5



I am in my secondary house, waking up for another day of holidays. As I look at the underlay of my bed, I notice it is full of black dots which must be *fleas*. Unwillingly, I spray some insecticide on my bed, then open the window and get downstairs, where a former friend of mine is eating breakfast. However, in the staircase, I see games for a very old video game computer my brother had, the *Amstrad*. I can see three games, each one based on one of the *Lord of the Rings*, although the cover is always a lion, like in _Narnia_.
Anyway, I enter the room where my friend is watching TV while eating, and I see lots of other Amstrad games. As I get a look at them, I sometimes think "oh yeah, I vaguely remember that game!".

_I loved playing with that Amstrad, I will try and make it work during the summer. The cool thing is, games are only in different shades of grey and you need to wait something like fifteen minutes before a game is loaded.
What was curious was that I do not think I knew any of those games actually, I just made up memories for them inside my dream._


Fragment:
I have three exams: two translation exams and a literature exam, and I have three hours for all of them. Once I finish my two translation exams, I look at the time and it is only *25* minutes left before we have to hand in the three exams, so I need to rush the literature exam if I want something else than a zero. However, instead of doing so, I just go to a backroom to take a *nap* for a short while, and when I wake up, the exam is finished and I realize this 0/20 in literature will certainly be a disadvantage.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 17

*Using the Not-So-Hidden Treasure*
Importance: 2/5



I just finished setting up my Amstrad which I took from my basement and into my bedroom. After having turned the computer on, I just write *RUN* and a game begins loading. I am excited at the idea I will get to play the Amstrad after so many years without having touched it.
However, while the game is loading, I hear some strange sounds, like the sound of *flickering lights* in horror movies.

_I woke up, and it was actually the birds outside (magpies, I think) who were making this sound.
I also dreamed of John McCain and his over-exaggerated teeth and smile talking to me on a highway._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 18

*Incoming!!!*
Importance: 2/5



I am making out with a girl I know from the Internet. We are in her room which is some sort of a hotel room. One part of the room is just a huge *window* from which we can see the *ocean* and no earth at all, so we must be in a hotel which is just near the water. We may be at something like 75 meters high.

I stop kissing her and tell her to look at the sea quickly, as I just saw a *whale* jumping out of the water and in again. I see a second one, a third one, well, actually there are *lots* of them. I do not understand why they are all here, near the coast. Then a vision of horror: I see the monster from *Cloverfield*, and he is rushing toward the coast, straight in our direction.

I run out of the room and in the corridor, searching for stairs to escape, but I know this is too late and I just jump to the ground, covering my head, waiting for the monster to hit the building. But I realize this situation might be a little unrealistic, so I must be dreaming. I stand up but I already feel the dream is about to end, so I rub my hands and I try to look at them as it helped me before to focus on my dream. But after a few seconds, I _wake up._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 20

*An Autograph, Please!*
Importance: 2/5



The *class* has just ended (it looks like my high school) and everyone is leaving the room. A student enters the room for his next class, and someone next to me screams something like: "Wow, it's *Shia LeBeouf*!" Upon closer inspection, it seems like it is really that guy, but he seems a little annoyed because, I suppose, he would prefer not to be the center of attention the whole time.

Now everyone has left the room and there is just him, waiting for his class to begin although he is a little early, and me, late in packing my stuff. I do not want to annoy him, but I want to talk with him, so we talk a little about what class he is in. As I am about to leave, I ask him if he would not mind to sign me an *autograph* for my *sister*. He says yeah, why not, and we leave the classroom. On the ground floor, we see lots of pastry (chocolate bread, croissants and the like) and he stops, thinking whether he will buy one or not.

_He acted quite childish in that dream though, as if he was 16 or something. I suppose I dreamed about him because yesterday evening I watched the trailer for his upcoming movie, Eagle Eye, and I liked the scenario, although it will probably be too conventional.

And I guess that the church in that dream was there because I watched an episode of House which ended in a church, and I also watched some weird interviews of priests. I live my entire life through TV shows and movies, it seems._

Fragment:
I am in a big *church*, and the priest sings, often the same thing, and everyone repeats after him. He sings a French song about Jesus, but no matter how hard I try to focus, I always end up singing the *bawdy* version about dicks and asses.

Once the long song ends, everyone leaves, and as I do the same, I remember I left my *coat* there, so I hurry back to fetch it and I meet Paul, a friend from Japan, with whom I have a chat, although I feel people are watching me because I am too noisy.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 23

_Just before going to bed, I read this post in The Cusp's dream journal, about a dream with a pounding on a door so vivid he had to check if it had not been a real one._

*I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream*
Importance: 2/5



I am with a friend, Florent, in my living room, at night. Maybe we are just playing video games, but anyway, I tell him I am off to sleep. I get into my room, close the door, and get to bed. As I am falling asleep, I hear Florent who must be just behind the door, *calling my name* but rather quietly. I suppose he needs something, but is afraid he would wake me up had I been sleeping. I open my mouth to tell him to wait a second, but *no sound* comes out. I try to get up but I just cannot, as if my limbs were too numb to move. It is annoying because I have no way of telling him I am coming to open the door, but I notice I can *clear my throat* and this makes some noise, so I proceed as I try to get up and go to the door.

_I woke up, convinced someone had knocked on the door to my room. I got up instantly to open the door, but while opening it, I thought that it could not have been anyone anyway.
The turtle living with us was in the bathroom, playing inside the bath tub and making lots of noise. Maybe that was what made me think someone had knocked.

That next dream was just a mix between... lots of things. I cannot explain them all very clearly._

Fragment:
I am in a hotel, up a hill. It is actually located where my *university* was, in Osaka. I am in my room, with my parents, dozens of meters high, and we can see the entire city. I am playing a video game, something like _Final Fantasy_ but with characters from the _Mario_ series of games. The game stops working, but in a weird fashion: I can now, by moving my arms or legs, move the arms and legs of a fat version of *Luigi* on screen.
I am back to Martigues, France, and I hear alarms in the distance. It seems there is a *terrorist alert*, and cops are patrolling my street, asking for all *Arabic people* to get out of their home with the ID card.
Back to Osaka, Japan. I go to the toilet downstairs in the hotel. I check the roll of *toilet paper*: all dirty, *shit* everywhere. I want to go back to my room to fetch a new roll of paper, but a woman carrying a dog enters the toilet before I can replace the roll.

_Luigi comes from the Japanese 類似 (Ruiji) which means "identical" since he is just, originally, a copy of Mario with different colors._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_It seems like my computer needed some vacations, so I wanted to use my father's laptop meanwhile but it also broke down somehow. God wants to show me how a life without the Internet is like... I am sure it is hell._

June 24

Fragment:
This is *war*! I am in Vietnam, or at least in an Asian country. We are in tents, in a clearing in the middle of a forest. I hear a plane, maybe several planes, approaching, and when they are above us, they throw lots of stuff out. They obviously are our *enemies*, but what they threw was not bombs or napalm. They threw boxes of *ammo*. There are now ammo absolutely everywhere around us, and we wonder what these guys are up to, when some other planes come and drop *bombs* on us. The ammo is here so that it explodes too, and we have *no way* of escaping, but still I am *running for my life*, screaming to the others that something bad is going to happen.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

June 25

Fragment:
I am playing the fifth installment of _Alone in the Dark_. Edward Carnby, the main protagonist, is in some sort of a *laboratory*. He meets two guys who tell him he can use some strange machines on the wall to improve his health and armor (the machines are similar to those found in _Half-Life_). After I use these machines, I leave the room and I see some weak monsters. I draw my gun and make it speak for myself, but the laboratory begins to suffer some strange *distortions*, and *anomalies* appear. They are blue, shaped like flying monsters, and when I see them, my sight goes all psychedelic and I have to blink my eyes to feel better.

_I spent the evening playing that game, it had been a while I had not played a game for five hours in a row:_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_Spent a few days with friends and a broken Internet and a broken computer. I did not sleep much and at different hours, so I did not remember a single dream until last night._

July 1

Fragment:
I am able to rewind time whenever I feel like it, and make people do whatever I want them to do. If they want to do it, they just do it, and if they do not, then they do not feel bad because I ordered them to do it and they simply refuse.
I am with friends, and there are girls around, so I begin to try every single *sexual* possibility I can think of, to see if they actually want me.

After some time, one of my friends does something I do not like, maybe just lightly hitting my head, so I drop on the floor and pretend to be *choking to death*. They are horrified and ask if everything is OK, and a friend, Guillaume, begins to dial for an emergency, but I just stop choking and tell them that oh, I am fine, I was just kidding.

_The first part of that dream was far better than the second one!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 3

*Subway School*
Importance: 3/5



I just entered a new *university programme*. It seems to take place in *Japan*. I am getting acquainted with students who are also new here. The place is quite crowded since the campus is in a *Japanese subway*. The place is great, although I get annoyed (nearly assaulted) by stupid guys.

_I read two things yesterday;_ Lunar Park _by Bret Easton Ellis in which he dealt a little with how cool universities can be to meet people, and a passage of_ Death Note _taking place in a crowded Japanese subway. It is as if I mixed what I would have liked to do (go to a great campus and living there) and what I would have liked to continue (my stay in Japan)._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 4

*The Zombie Happening*
Importance: 2/5



_In medias res_. I am on the roof of a small building, alone. Maybe ten meters away from me, there are other people on top of what might be an upside-down bus. We are not on the ground because this place (our city? our country? the entire world?) has been infected by a virus turning people into *zombies*. I hear someone calling my name on the bus behind me and telling me there are zombies in the building. I get a look inside a vent and I see the shadow of something *moving*. I cannot join the other people on top of the bus, so I run to a dead policeman on the roof and take his *weapon*.

More or less everyone died, and the *camera* films the whole city before zooming in on *Joaquin Phoenix* entering a flat with me behind. He is the main protagonist and I am just the not-so-important second-hand character who survives in the end. Behind the camera, I can see *Quentin Tarantino*. I continue to act, hugging a woman who is crying (the other useless surviving character). We fall to the floor and we cry because everyone died three months ago in this zombie outbreak that has ended since then.

As I am acting, I notice once again how my acting *sucks* so bad, and I am so stressed because this is a Tarantino movie so everybody will see how bad an actor I am, so my career will certainly be very short.

_I watched_ The Happening _before going to bed. There were quite a few links between my dream and that movie._

----------


## apachama

Dreams like that where you start to be aware of the dream as a movie or piece of action are so interesting. Proof that we have spent too long indulging in media.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: It's very often like that in my dreams: I am either myself in a series or a movie, with famous characters or actors, or I _am_ this famous character or actor. I think it's simply because I tend to watch series quite often just before going to bed.

July 5

_I remembered so many dreams when waking up! I just remember one now, though. I should take more notes when waking up in the middle of the night (or rather in the middle of the morning, given that I tend to go to bed only at 4 or 5 a.m.)._

*Animals, Naked Girls and Religion*
Importance: 2/5



I am with other young people in what seems to be a *farm*. A woman explains to us that she lives with loads of animals, and that they have been trained so that they all get along well and go to the same place to relieve themselves. I can see a parrot near this woman.

The other people with me are just random people, but among them I recognize *Charl&#232;ne*, a really attractive girl from this season of _Koh-Lanta_ _(the French equivalent of_ Survivor_)_. She removes her top for no reason, not even to attract anybody, and then she puts it back on. She really is attractive but for some reason I am not attracted to her when she does that.

I hear a sound behind me, so I turn around and see a *priest* who looks at me and begins to sing what seems to be a *blessing* for me. I refrain from laughing out loud, wondering why a priest would want to bless me, but then I stay serious. After something like thirty seconds, he stops and everyone applauds.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 6

*Cuteness*
Importance: 2/5



I am with my *parents*, walking in some kind of *park*. At one place in this park, we happen to see so many *animals*: a hedgehog with a baby hedgehog following him, two cats, a dog who looks quite similar to my dog Choupette, and other small animals. Some are so small that at one point, I tell my parents that there is another tiny hedgehog here, but when I get a look, it is actually an ant.

I decide to take pictures of those animals, especially the two cats and the dog. However, I cannot seem to aim properly with the camera, although it is rather simple and the cats are close. For a moment, I wonder if I could not be *dreaming*, but finally I manage to take a rather decent picture of the cats and the dog, so I dismiss the idea I might be dreaming.

_There was something else in that dream happening afterward. I was in a place (not so far from this park) which was closed to the public during the evening, and I was questioned. I suppose they thought I could be a terrorist._


Fragment:
Friends of mine are coming to my place one by one, Olivier being the first to enter my house. I have to prepare a *murder mystery game* for them. It is supposed to begin in forty-five minutes but I still did not write the plot, the characters, well, nothing is written. I will never have enough time.


Fragment:
I am outside with Olivier, on my terrace. I have to remove a tablecloth but there are a few *spiders* on there, all rather small. I do the task and remove the spiders, taking care not to hurt them, and although there are several of them, I am not really scared.

_Finally a dream where spiders had a "normal" size! I guess I dreamed about that because yesterday I took a spider out of my house and to the terrace.
I also had a dream which ended lucidly but I forgot about it._

----------


## apachama

Applauding the priest is interesting. What do you think it was about? How did it make you feel?

Are you phobic of spiders? I have found dogs have changed meaning in my dreams since I stopped fearing them. These days a giant dog or a wolf is always protective. Small dogs are risky.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: I have no idea why we all applauded the priest. Well, yes I do, it was simply because he sang really well, but apart from that... The song was great, but just like a good song makes you feel, there were no "bigger" feelings involved.
I've always been scared by spiders, and rather extremely. But since I lived in Japan and had to live next to lots of ugly-looking spiders the size of a hand, I am a little less scared about them. But these recent dreams about spiders make me think I have not totally vanquished that fear, I'm afraid.

July 7

*Day of the Tentacle*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a car with my friend *Yoan* and my parents. We park the car and are going to meet our other friends.

Meanwhile, a scientist forces a *snake* to swallow an *egg*. After the snake swallowed it, the scientist explains to another scientist that if the egg goes all the way down to the tail of the snake, it means the *experiment* will work. And yes, the egg seems to go all the way down.

I am now in a *helicopter* with Yoan and a pilot. We are really, really high in the sky, maybe 300 meters high. Below us, we see the result of the experiment: a gigantic *octopus*, far higher than all the buildings of the town. His tentacles are longer than the city itself, and destroying everything. Yoan and I are part of an organization and we are supposed to stop that disaster.

From a distance,we can see another helicopter approaching us. Our pilot freaks out as our helicopter is being shot at by the other helicopters, and I *fall*. I reach out for the helicopter with my hands before it is too late, and I am now hanging to the helicopter, my whole body hanging in the air, and only my shoulders and my hands are preventing me from falling to my death. I look below as the pilot tries to land in the countryside next to the city. I decide to *let go* when the helicopter is at maybe two or three meters from the ground, but the fact that I let go so suddenly without warning the pilot makes the chopper swing to the left and nearly *crash*.

I rush to the enemy chopper which has landed. I am surprised to find there is only one person inside: a woman who was both the pilot and the one shooting at us. Our chopper eventually lands safely, and I arrest the woman, although I am now in my home, in Martigues, and she is only an *action figure*, as if all that had been only a child game.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 8

*Leaving Japan Again*
Importance: 3/5


_Above, a picture of my university in Japan._

We have a long way ahead of us. First, we are riding a bus who goes down a mountain, but then we continue by foot. On the way, I am reading a book in Japanese, or at least I try to. The first sentences of this book deal with the *rain*. Then I am at the beach and I begin to swim a little, but the place is crowded so I decide not to stay and continue my journey. This journey will ultimately lead me to the *Osaka airport*, and once there I will take a flight to go back home, to France.

Sometimes during my journey, I wonder how it is possible that I am back to Japan: I already left it once and I do not remember having gone there a second time, so how come? It seems *improbable*. Oh, but what is this on the side of the road? I get closer to a bunch of things: ring binder, sheets of papers, books... I get a look at the books and I see the one I was just reading, except I just *lost* mine, so I take this one along with one or two other books.

I go on and see someone I know from France, Lucas, with his friend, a girl who cannot stand me. I ask Lucas if he is also on his way to the airport, and we resume our walking, together.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 11

*House's Illness*
Importance: 2/5



I am watching the season finale of the TV show _House_. In this episode, Gregory House appears to act a little different. When Cuddy (the head of the hospital) asks him what is wrong, he just frowns and answers (in English): "I think I recovered suspicion." He would never get suspicious when people would make jokes about him before, for instance, but now he becomes far more *sensitive*. Another doctor, Amber, tries to see what is wrong with him. It seems the season finale will revolve around finding out what *illness* House has.

_I dreamed in English once again! Maybe it happens often, I am not sure. My only way of being sure is waking up just after someone has spoken important words._


*Seeks Girlfriend Kidnapped By Nasty Dad*
Importance: 2/5

I have just made out with a really attractive girl (petite, black hair, constant smile on her face) and it seems we are going to have a pretty serious relationship. It has now been two days we are together, and I ask her if she would go to the beach.

On our way to the beach, everything around us explodes and collapses, although I do not know why (bombs? earthquake? the end of the world as we know it?) I stop the car and we look at the bridge we have just passed; at the time of the disaster, there was at least one bus on the bridge, and we can see so many people (hundreds of them!) who are *not moving*.

We go back in the car and continue because well, after all we wanted to go to the beach and I suppose a small little disaster like that should not mess with our plans. However, a car gets in the middle of the road and I cannot pass, so I have to stop. In the car is a middle-aged man supposed to be my *father* (and who actually is the father of the main character of the TV show _Psych_). He *kidnaps* my lovely girlfriend and escapes! I run after him but I lose track of them. I end up inside a *mall* where there are maybe six teenagers who circle me. I know these guys, I have already seen them when I was younger, and I suppose they are sent here by my father to beat me to death. I tell them something like "One on one! If you have balls, I want a loyal fight, not all of you against me!" and one of them walks up to me. Finally, instead of fighting, I explain to him that I really need to find my girlfriend and that it is my father who is the bad guy, and they believe me and seem to calm down.

I am still me, but I never experienced all of that, I am just a random guy walking in the street who happens to see another guy running. I know that this guy running is the *former me*, the one searching for his girlfriend just before entering the mall, so I tell him I would like to help. A third unknown guy who looks a little bourgeois comes and also offers his help. The former me seems about to explode out of fury, and we all get back in the car.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 12

*A Talk With Obama*
Importance: 2/5



I am at some kind of *party* taking place in my living room. There are so many people I never saw in my life, mostly middle-aged people. I see *Barack Obama* somewhere in the room so we begin to talk and he tells me he thinks it is great that I am learning English at university. My mother comes and tells him that I can also speak *Japanese*, and that maybe he can have a place for me in a *Japanese embassy*. We all laugh, but deep inside, my mother and I hope that he might consider this seriously.
We then talk about various other things, and at one point I am even surprised to see Obama *giving me the finger* just for joking. I tell him I regret not having my camera on me at that moment.

I feel sleepy so I decide to go to bed. Before that, I eat a little bit of chocolate. As I enter my bed, I look at the hour: exactly 1 a.m.

_I woke up and looked at the hour: exactly 1 p.m.! I ate some chocolate just before going to bed last night to see if there would be an increase in my dream recall. I do not know if it works, but there has been an increase in my weight for sure!_


Fragment:
I am back in *Japan* once again, with Monica. Some former students of my university in Japan, Osaka Gaidai, are here for the summer break. I see *Swedish Anton* in the distance, waving at us.


*When Monsters Take Over the World*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a *computer room* which seems to be a room inside a *truck*. I discuss with a teacher to see if I can take a *television* from the computer room for my doctorate, although I wonder afterward why I asked for that television because it is far too big. Then I see Virginie Efira, a French TV animator, with whom I have a brief conversation.

I am now in the main room of the truck, the one where the driver is. But the room is rather big and we are four or five people. I have a shotgun and a handgun and am wearing military clothes. There is another guy who wears the same clothes, there is the driver, and there is a medic. I am playing the beginning of _Resident Evil 4_ although I have never played it before, but at the same time I am really inside the game.

Suddenly, a loud noise at the door separating the driver's room (where we are) from the other rooms. I draw my shotgun and wait. The door explodes and a strange creature comes out. It is some kind of *solid black mist* suspended in mid-air. I fire four times, no bullets left, so I switch to my handgun and need to empty it on that thing for it to finally *vanish*. A look in my *inventory screen* (it is a video game after all) reveals the medic died. I enter the room the creature was in. On the ground, there is a ladder leading out to the basement (yes, the truck has a basement). I begin to climb down the ladder.

These monsters (including zombies) are taking over the world, and to prevent people from panicking too much, we have clear orders: we have to *phone* important places (factories for instance) and tell them that a *red code* has been activated: we make them all believe there is a *nuclear weapon* ready to explode so that the entire world begins to freak out on this (non-existent) weapon and does not get suspicious about the strange creatures out there. At one point, I even phone my father _(although he is now retired)_ and tell him to tell his boss to activate code red.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

_That is curious. I could not remember my dreams at all for the 13th, and that is only when I went to bed yesterday that I remembered this dream all of a sudden (though it is quite blurry now), as if getting to bed was conditionning me into... dream recalling. And in exchange, I do not remember last night's dream... Oh well, maybe it will come back when I go to sleep tonight then._

July 13

*Real-Time Strategy*
Importance: 2/5



I am building a *village* as if I was playing a real time strategy video game. However, I am not some kind of omniscient commander, just one citizen among others in this growing world.

I enter some kind of *ancient tomb*, the kind of place where Indiana Jones and Lara Croft would love to discover. I am with other people, and I know there is some *trap* somewhere. At the corner of my eye, I think I see somebody who is not one of the villagers. I go to the place where I think I saw something moving, and there is a *girl* smiling to me, of that kind of smile which can be interpreted as  "Damn it, what are you waiting for, I want you so bad!". I kiss her, but my tongue meets no resistance. I stop kissing her and watch her face: that girl has *nearly no teeth* and is now laughing, but of that kind of laugh which can be interpreted as  "Gotcha!". It is actually not a girl, but a strange mystical power, maybe a demon or a witch, who took the appearance of a sweet girl just to *trap* me and use me against my civilization, or maybe just to kill me.

_I constantly keep a sheet of paper next to my bed to write a few words when I wake up in case I am unsure I will remember the dream. When I woke up, there was only one new word on the paper: "zavitnu." No idea what that might be!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 15

Fragment:
I am in my bed, except it is not facing the door as usual but rather parallel to it. I turn on the light and see loads of small *insects* on the ceiling. More worrying, there is a *praying mantis* on my closet, not so far from me. I get out of my bed and begin to empty a video game box of all its contents so as to use it to catch the mantis and put it outside.


Fragment:
I am in my car with my parents.  My father is driving and I am in the back of the car. We are on a long trip that will take dozens of hours, if not several days.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 16
_
Two days ago I watched an episode of_ Gossip Girl _taking place at a masked ball, and just before going to bed this morning I was at a role-playing game._

*Behind the Mask*
Importance: 2/5



My friend *Yoan* explains to me the rules of the *murder mystery game* who will take place tomorrow. I am one of three *killers*, each of them rather famous because of the medias. All three of us will wear *masks* so as to indicate we are the killers.

The next day, we are maybe nine or ten at my home for this game. I am standing outside, in front of my main door, when a small guy, maybe 16 years old, a little fat, curly hair, begins to speak to me. He tells me he knows who I am and begins to ask me questions. I realize he is acting the role of an *investigator*.

I am not a great actor, so I feel not convinced at all by my performance, but still I try to act as if I was a serial-killer: a blas&#233; rakish man with a deep voice who seems so calm it can scare people to imagine that such a calm man can commit such horrible murders. The inspector and I enter my house again and he goes on talking to me, but now in front of everyone else. I think I should kill him at one point of the game before he finds out my secret. The problem is, I have no idea what I am supposed to hide since everyone knows from the start that I am a serial-killer, so I am a bit *clueless* as to the *rules* of the game.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 18

_Friends slept at home for a few days, so I have been rather busy and did not remember most of my dreams.

I have trouble remembering much of this dream despite its importance._

*Interview with the Subconscious*
Importance: 4/5



I see a *close-up* of a woman's face. I touch her face and somehow comes to the conclusion that I am dreaming. I am not interested by this woman, so I concentrate to make someone appear in front of me.

I am in my *basement* and there is a *woman*, apparently not the same one, facing me. I decide she will be my *subconscious* and I ask her one of the questions I really want to ask my subconscious. She answers me.

_I do not remember her answer at all, and I am not sure what question I asked. I think it was something like "Why don't you want me to make lucid dreams the whole time?", an interesting question since I cannot understand why I cannot always lucid dream even if I and my subconscious (I suppose) want it.

More interesting is the fact that afterward, I continued dreaming non-lucidly, and this girl would come back in my dreams to remind me I am dreaming and for us to go on talking, even if I had woken up meanwhile; she would just show up in every single dream I would have for the rest of the night. I find it impressive, and I guess I would be even more impressed by my subconscious if I remembered all these conversations I had._

----------


## apachama

Hm. Fascinating. The subconscious is kind of non-verbal. Maybe you got something out of talking even if the conversation had to be obscured.

Or, hell. Wouldn't it be interesting if this dream was your subconscious seeking out the conscious mind to talk to because it had questions? Its possible the desire to communicate goes both ways.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: Well, if I got something out of talking with my subconscious, it would just stay in my subconscious and not enter my consciousness since I don't remember it.
Do you think the subconscious doesn't know things that the consciousness knows? Can it really be the case? I thought everything conscious would at the same time be subconscious.


July 19

_I have written "vegetarianism" and "Sam and Max" on the sheet of paper next to my bed during the night but I forgot what that dream was about._

Fragment:
I am in a *field* filled with vegetables. It seems that I live there, at least temporarily, and I have my father's *laptop* with me. It is dark outside, and I like it, being outside and enjoying staying on the computer at the same time.


Fragment:
I am at home with my friend Olivier and a girl who is supposed to be his girlfriend. His girlfriend wants to have sex with me and he does not mind, so I go in the shower, turn the water on and wait. It seems we are going to have sex via *text messages* because his girlfriend is not in my shower with me but in her *own* shower.


Fragment:
I am in a street not so far from where I live, behind a building which seems to house several little stores. I just want to get *in front* of this building, but somehow I cannot and I am forced to enter it. I enter a store in which a woman sells something (maybe carpets?), but everything seems very expensive. When she sees me, she asks me what I am doing here (because obviously I am too young and not wealthy enough to afford what she sells), and I just answer her that I want to get in front of the building and so I need to get through her store for that. She looks at me *suspiciously*.

----------


## apachama

> Do you think the subconscious doesn't know things that the consciousness knows? Can it really be the case? I thought everything conscious would at the same time be subconscious.



I honestly have no idea. I suspect I'm anthopomorphising it too much, but then, it is a part of your mind. 

Technically, you are one person, your subconscious and you. Anything she knows, you know. But that knowledge is not expressed in a way your conscious mind can take advnatage of. 

What is sometimes your conscious mind has ideas that the subconscious mind has difficulty with expressing in its language?

Its a crazy theory, but it is possible. After all, the idea that you want to meet your subconscious has probably filtered down to her, its possible she could have assimilated that idea.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: I agree that the conscious mind can, in a way, send messages to the subconscious. But I see the subconscious as being all-powerful over the conscious mind, as if the conscious mind was just a subgroup of the subconscious, except the brain would have forgot to tick the "Hidden files" box, thus allowing us to see what is in the folder called "Consciousness."
I think that if my conscious mind wants to have a chat with my subconscious, it ultimately means that it is actually my subconscious who wants to talk with my conscious mind. We need a specialist in here!


July 20

_I remembered that dream while spinning on my chair._

*The Centrifuge*
Importance: 1/5



I enter a giant *centrifuge* in a school. I sit down, and another person (or several other persons) does the same at other centrifuges. The thing begins to *spin* really, really fast, and we hear the *voice* of someone who is observing us through a mirror from the room next to where the centrifuge is. The voice is asking *questions* to test not only our culture and skills, but also our concentration skills, to see if we can think while in a situation like that. There are mathematics and even history questions.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 22

_I think I cannot remember my dreams much (although I often remember several of them) because of my circadian rhythm; going to bed every day at 5 or 6 a.m. is probably not the best way to remember my dreams._

Fragment:
I am at the movies, watching a *horror* film. In the middle of the film, some guy offers that we choose sides, maybe those who want to escape this damned place and those who want to fight the monsters or whatever it is that is lurking somewhere.
This guy talking is in the middle of a circle made of railings. Below the circle is just a huge *chasm*.
The main character (would it be me?) kneels in the middle of the circle, just behind the guy who had been talking, and says something about being on the side of those who want to escape.
The movie stops, and there is an *intermission*. After this intermission, it seems the movie does not go on, and I realize the movie has been damaged and we will not be able to see the second part.


Fragment:
I am searching for a *true love*. I meet several characters from the TV show _Scrubs_ and one guy who is not searching for a true love but just for a girl to have sex with.
My problem is, I met two girls I like rather much, and I like one better than the other, but she lives in the *past*, during the *Middle Ages*. It is odd, because she does not even know all those things I know (phones, Internet...), but it is this very *cultural gap* that makes me want her.


Fragment:
I am in *Japan* again, celebrating a rather uptown party in a building supposed to be next to where I live (in the university), with mostly people I do not know, except my friend *Russian Anton* with whom I talk. I do not feel so well because I do not know anybody, but this is only the beginning of the scholar year, so I think it will be better and I actually end up enjoying the party.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 24

_I spent the evening (and the night, until 5 a.m.) with some friends of mine, and all of them appear in that dream:_

*An Epic Tale of Daily Life*
Importance: 3/5



I am kissing good night my friends David, Yoan and Aurore who are leaving my home _(as they did an hour before I went to bed)_. Then I decide to go to bed, Olivier and his girlfriend Leslie staying over for the night _(as in waking life)_.

I am now in the second floor of some strange house which is supposed to belong to my friend St&#233;fan. I am with Yoan and Olivier, doing a pen-and-paper *role-playing game*.

I *wake up*. I think about it and understand this was a *dream*. I decide to take a shower (in my room as there seems to be a bathtub next to my room's window). I am nearly done with my shower when I see Olivier entering the room with Leslie, along with other beings: a baby (I make the stupid joke: "Wow, did you make that baby overnight?"), cats, even one of my sisters. I tell them I made a dream about us doing a role-playing game and they ask questions such as "Where did it take place?" and I tell them it was only a dream so it is likely to be just a place created by my brain.

I am now back with David, Yoan, Aurore and Olivier as they dare me to enter a graveyard. I am scared because it is a private property so we leave. The next thing I know, I am holding to the edge of a *cliff*, and so are all my friends below me. I have vertigo, but my friends do not seem to, and they climb to rope, jump gigantic gaps and the like, not afraid of the fatal consequences of an inaccurate jump.

_I kept waking up during that dream, and while falling asleep again, I had moments where I knew it was only a dream, but I could not express the idea and I could not do anything. It was a bit like a lucid dream without any control._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 26

*An Urgency*
Importance: 1/5



I am at home and desperately need to use the *toilet*. I lock the door behind me but it is too late and I am pissing *all over the place*. It never seems to stop, and I *slip* on my piss. It even goes under the door and out in the corridor, apparently, and I hear my *father*'s voice asking if everything is alright, and I tell him that yeah, it is just a problem with the toilet and some *water* dripping from it.

_I drank lots before going to bed, I suppose it might come from there._


Fragment:
I am in a rather large room with no furniture, only cushions and girls. They all seem to be *attracted* by me, or maybe by money. I *test* them out, just touching them, feeling their bodies, but only one at a time. I even see a girl I know from Internet, but I finally choose a *gothic* girl.


Fragment:
I am in *Japan* in a giant *campus*, so big that my father drives me from one end to the campus to the other. He tells me we have to pay another 60 euros for another insurance and that my mother and him are really *bored* in Japan and they still have a few days before being able to go back to France. I try to convince my father that even if they do not speak the language, there are surely lots of great places to go, and it is a shame to come with me to Japan if it is just to stay at their hotel.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 27

_The serial-killer in that dream and his methods were influenced by an episode of the TV show_ Fear Itself _(picture above) that I watched just before going to bed._

*Dream Eater*
Importance: 2/5



I enter a very dark room: no lights, and the walls are painted in black. There are two girls inside, but as soon as I step in the room, I can see a tall man coming out of the darkness. The guy *stabs* one of the girls and they both disappear in the darkness of the room.

I feel threatened, but death is not the end of my life; this is just a *game*, like a reality TV show or an amusement park. The aim is to be the last one standing when all others will have been "killed" by this guy. This "game" is produced by *J.J. Abrams*_ (the man responsible for Lost and Cloverfield)_.

On the floor I can see two shapes, although it is nearly pitch black. The remaining girl and I approach these things: one of them is a *corpse*, and the other one is a *breadstick*. I understand that this French bread is actually a *person* that has been baked and shaped so as to look like and taste like some authentic bread. This murderer is actually not only a serial-killer, but also a *serial-eater*.

While we get a look at this bread, this psychopath comes back and takes the girl away. I am now all alone in this dark room, my back to a wall, with a *sword in my hand*. I hear a door opening to my right and I am about to stab the person entering the room, but at the last moment I stop my deadly gesture as I understand it is *another contestant* entering the room. It is a rather tall black man with white hair and a white beard. I am proud because for now, I am the one who have been in that room for the longest time and still being alive. I explain the situation to the new contestant.

I suddenly *wake up* on the living room's couch. What in heaven am I doing here? I go to my bedroom, remove my *socks*, look at the digital clock (approximately 6 a.m.) and look at my feet: I still have my socks on. I think about it: would it be a dream? Two pairs of socks is weird. I eventually just remove my second pair of socks and get to bed.

It has only been a few seconds since I am in bed when I hear noise in the garden. I get up and look at the window. There is a *helicopter* landing in my garden, certainly thieves. I can see two Arabic guys in the chopper. I open the window, and when I do so, they notice me and fly away. I run to the living room where my father is at the window and tell him about what I saw.


Fragment:
I am in the street in *underpants*. I see my car in a slope not far from home, so I decide to rush there after having kissed goodbye a girl. I enter my car but it begins to fall down the slope. I try to use the *brakes* but they do not work because my car is off. I try to turn it on and at the last moment I manage to brake. I decide to head back home in my car and in underpants. I turn on the radio and think I know the *song* playing, but in the end it is just another song.

_That was curious, as if the song changed as soon as I recognized what it was. Here was the song:_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 28

_Slightly influenced by yesterday's movie,_ Doomsday_. Also, it is the second dream (the first being here) I make that takes place in my secondary house_ and _with a psychopath of some sort._

*Pre(y)dator*
Importance: 1/5



I am in my secondary house, upstairs. My mother is with me in my room when I see a strange-looking man. I realize that guy is a *psychopath* and he is certainly not here to offer us Christmas presents. I try to close the door to my room and make a phone call to some very important agency. A *secretary* answers me, and I *urge* her to give me her boss (also a woman) on the line. I get desperate on the phone because she would not want to call her boss while I have a *killer* in my house.

The door breaks down and the killer enters the room. I do not know what I do, but I succeed in making him leave, which is *everything but a relief* since it means he will just wait for the right moment to make a move, and I know he is onthe *roof*. I eventually see his feet as he gets down to attack us again, and I tell my mom to hit him real hard. I have some sort of stick in my hand and my mother has a chair, and we begin to hit the guy who falls down the stairs. I go down the stairs and continue hitting him although he does not move anymore, but we never know.

The killer is dead for good, and two small *puppets*, a girl and a boy, replaced his body. I take the girl doll and I unintentionally *press her tits*. I think I did a big mistake, and it is possible that what I did triggered something such as *another killer* who could come out of nowhere at any time.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 29

_I forgot this entire dream, just remembering the most important part but not the context that goes with it:_

Fragment:
I am pretty sure what is happening is *out of place*, so I take a deep breath and *pinch my nose*. I cannot breathe anymore, so I must be *awake* and not dreaming.

_Never believe your reality checks alone! In that dream, I also wanted to think I was dreaming without doing the reality check, but it is the reality check which convinced me I was actually not dreaming._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

I think I should stop hotlinking pictures and just put them on my own FTP, it would be more respectful, although it would take a bit of time to do all the changes.

July 30

Fragment:
There is a *flea* in my kitchen. I bring her out on the small terrace (we have a small and a "large" terrace), and as I am about to close the door, I hear a deep voice, apparently a neighbor, saying something like "she should not be out." At first, I think he is talking about the flea, but he is actually talking about the *girl* who is on the other terrace. I go on the large terrace and there she is, her back to me. She looks like a shy little hippie-like girl. I put my hands around her belly but she tells me not to press too much as she has a stomach ache. We stay here, watching my garden. I think about moving my hands from her belly to her breasts.


*Marilyn Manson*
Importance: 3/5



I am at a concert of *Marilyn Manson* with my friend Norbert. The room has several levels, a bit like an opera, with people sitting higher than other people. I am surprised to see Manson back at what he does best, being an *asshole* in the most *awesome* way, as he first kicks a mic down, then takes a guitar and *smashes* it on the head of a fan who came on stage. *ROCK'N'ROLL!!!*

Manson takes the guitar and does as if it was a *machine gun*, virtually shooting at us. I am on the highest point of the room with Norbert, and as Manson "shoots" in my direction, I fake my death, *falling* from a few meters high, as if I had really been shot and dropped dead. As I am dropping dead, it is actually the end of the concert and Manson goes to me to tell me that was a great fall. I thank him, get on my feet and I hear him quoting a French hip-hop band called *NTM*. I tell him he seems to be a connoisseur and he asks me if I will go to their concert. I tell him Paris is too far from where I live so I do not think so, and he seems disappointed.

Another guy, the guitarist I think (they all look alike, with their gothic make-up), comes near Manson and says hi to us rather politely. I am now searching for what to say, something that sounds smart so that maybe I can spend more time with Manson. I think about asking for an *autograph* but finally give up the idea.

_Manson spoke in French in that dream though, probably because I had spent most of my evening and night with a friend, talking French.
The concert room looked similar to the one in that dream, and Manson was in that one too, curiously.
Finally, I think I really wanted to make friends with Manson not only because I admire him (or at least his music), but also because I would love to make contacts who have an influence in a field such as video games, the cinema or TV series, so that they can help me if I make a video game or a script one day._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 2

_Last night's dreams both included characters from TV shows as if I was acting in one of those series. However, there was no script and no cameras, I was just playing out the story, improvising, well, a bit like in TV shows as we see them: we never see any cameras or people reading scripts._

*Michael Goes to School*
Importance: 3/5



I am the new actor acting the part of *Michael Scofield*, _Prison Break_'s main character. I think it is curious that someone like me should replace Wentworth Miller since we do not necessarily look like each other. Scofield's friend, Fernando Sucr&#233;, is also here, in a school, with me (Scofield). I tell him I will see him later because I need to go to class, and I go in search of the classroom I am supposed to go to, but I do not find it. This is the *first class* of the first day of the scholar year. It seems that in some classes there are two teachers and two groups of student, one having its back to the other. Would it be because of the lack of space in that school? This place seems unusual but it has a little something about it, like most of the students seem nice, generous, maybe even beautiful. For some reason, I think this might be a school with only *Catholics* in it, except me.


*A Talk With Wilson*
Importance: 3/5



I am in front of my house with Dr. James Wilson _(picture above)_ from the TV show _House_. I have a *shopping cart* next to me.

We talk about the fact that I have been working in Wilson's hospital for quite some time when the cart roll down the very steep *slope*. I run down the slope and find the cart on its side, with all my shopping on the road. I try to take the stuff I bought up the slope, but curiously it is mostly *potato chips*.

I go on talking with Wilson and I ask him how much time I will still be able to be a doctor at the hospital, knowing that I do not have any medical diploma. He answers me that it should be O.K. and I will stay nonetheless (and so also stay on the cast of _House_).

I try to remember how much time I have been in that hospital, and I realize I do not remember at all, it is all blurry. It must be a *dream*! I quickly look at my hands, trying to *concentrate* on them to see if I can see them very well since I *remember* another dream in which the palms of my hands looked really "accurate," but as I do so, it all seems to darken, and I am unsure if I am still dreaming or awake, so I open my eyes, but _no luck, I am awake.

I thought while dreaming about a previous dream I had! I was even a little surprised by that during my dream. This other dream is this one (the one entitled Lines)._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 3

*Badger Badger Badger Muffin Muffin*
Importance: 2/5



I am shopping with my *brother* Christophe and our mother. I think we are nearly done and I go to a very large shelf with only *pastries*. I am searching for a dairy-free *muffin* but all I can find are muffins with tons of sugar. Finally I find one, and I *eat* it.

My brother asks me what I am doing, and I am telling him that nothing, we can go. We find mom already waiting in line for the cashier. We put the stuff we bought on the conveyor belt, but I remember the muffin: it was a muffin without any price tag or package or anything, and I ate it all; how am I going to prove that I also "bought" a muffin? I tell my brother to *stop* the conveyor belt and he does so by putting a coin inside a slot in front of the conveyor belt. I talk about the situation with my brother, and we agree that I should buy a second one and tell the cashier that it is *twice as expensive* so that in the end I can also pay for the muffin I already ate.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 4

*Strange Zombaa*
Importance: 2/5



I am walking in corridors that lead to lots of offices. I can see people wearing ties and shirts walking past me. Suddenly, I hear a *psssshhh* above me and I see smoke coming from the ceiling. I try to run away from this place as people begin turning into *zombies*.

On my way, I meet another one of these guys, still human, his hands on his belly. I understand he has a *diarrhea* which might make him turn into something else than a zombie. I run past him, but I hear a strange noise, and when I turn around I realize this guy is *baaing*.

I am still running away from all these zombies, and they *chase* me, most of them now baaing. I arrive at a *dead end*, and my heart is racing as I think I am doomed. A quick look around reveal a small door with only a vertical slot in it, and some iron bar on the floor. I take the bar and open the door by prying it open. The zombies see me enter and I just have time to close the door. Fortunately the door is too small for the zombies to enter even if they manage to open the door.

I am now in a *sewer*, although it looks really clean for a sewer, and its design is closer to a video game than to a real sewer. There is a little girl with me, and we visit the different rooms of the sewer. After two or three rooms visited, we end up in a really big room which is something like 8 metres high. I climb down since we entered through a hole near the ceiling, but as I get down, I see a rather big *spider*. I tell myself that this is just one spider, and I just need to avoid it. I also tell myself that I should not think too much about this spider because if I do, it is likely *I will dream about spiders during the night*, knowing my fear of spiders, and I do not want that. As soon as I think that, I see a second spider, and a third, and a fourth. They all look the same, and they seem to follow me. Soon enough, the room is filled with so many spiders that I cannot see the walls anymore: there are *thousands* of spiders waiting for me to come down.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 8

*DJ Japan*
Importance: 2/5



I am in the room I lived in when I was in *Japan*, with a Japanese guy with glasses. He is a *DJ* and, for an unknown reason, he is explaining to me how he made a song that is supposed to be well-known in Japan. However, he seems a little *bored* because he has to explain that to me while I am not interested in electronic music at all.

I am about to go and take a shower when he tells me that his time is up and he has to go, so I lead him down the stairs and out of the building. Out of the building, it is not Japan anymore but my *secondary house*. There is a car, maybe a limo, with a guy waiting for the DJ. Another guy comes to me and we both bow to the DJ, saying "O tsukare sama deshita" (Thank you for your hard work). As he leaves with the car, the other guy that bowed with me just gets *under the wheels* of the limo and is ran over. He *laughs* because he did it on purpose and in a way so that he is not hurt at all by the wheels.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 10

*Do Humans Dream of Electric Androids?*
Importance: 2/5



I am at my *university* although it looks a little like my *high school*, with my friend St&#233;fan. We are waiting for the professor to come, when I see an attractive blonde girl. We somehow realize she is a *robot*, but she is going to class with us. She tells us it is because no matter if she is a robot or not, she still needs to *learn* to be able to know something. I think St&#233;fan asks her in English if she can speak English, and she answers that she can, so I do the same in *Japanese*, asking "Nihongo ga dekimasuka." (Do you speak Japanese?). Curiously, St&#233;fan also asks this at the same time in Japanese, but with a few mistakes, although he does not speak Japanese at all. The robot girl answers that she actually does speak Japanese, and I tell him that she seems very skilled ("J&#244;zu desu ne."), and I am surprised to see that she seems not to understand such a common word as "j&#244;zu" ("skilled").

I am searching for our professor who does not seem to come, and all the students just go down the stairs, so I follow them and ask one of them if it is because the professor is absent. He answers me that no, it is just because the class is shit, so lots of students just skip it, and the class actually already began. I rush up the stairs to meet the robot girl again. She is with another robot girl with black hair. I have *magnets* in my hand, and I am surprised to see them magnetized by the girls. I remember it is because they are robots. I take back my magnets and go to class.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 11

Fragment:
I am watching the movie _Scarface_ although it does not look like the actual movie. It has been exactly one hour since I began watching it and finally we see for the first time the main protagonist, Tony Montana, and the title of the movie only appears now. I find it curious and original that the main protagonist appears after an hour of movie.
Friends of mine arrive at my house and my friend Olivier sees that I am watching _Scarface_ and tells me this is only the beginning, as the movie is two hours and a half long.


*Lypocan*
Importance: 4/5

I am in a *Japanese class*, although we are reading a text in *English* and I do not know anybody, not even the teacher.

A girl reads a text in which there is the word "*lypocan*" but in English (something like "lypocane"). The teacher, a man with short hair in his thirties, looks at me and asks me if I know what that word means. I tell him I do not know it, and he starts *making fun* of me. After one minute of such laughing, he turns *angry*, tells the girl what she did is worth a 15 out of 20 points, but my ignorance will make me stay after the class so that the teacher can give me one or two books for me to *educate* myself.

I ask him if I can say something, to which he seems to agree reluctantly. I tell him I will do the job (reading the two books) because he is a teacher and one has to listen to a teacher, but I also tell him that I, however, do not agree with the fact that because I do not know a word, I should suffer this punishment, because in the end, it is not important if someone knows the word "lypocan" or not.

_I spent the evening with friends of mine, playing a board game (_Trivial Pursuit_). Unfortunately for me, there was a question that was supposed to be easy according to my friends and to which I answered correctly only by inference and not because I knew the answer beforehand (the question was more or less "Which American President invaded Koweit?"), and from then on, we stopped playing and began arguing for an hour and a half. And when several people are against just one, it is really easy for them to "assault" you with questions and stuff so that you feel overwhelmed and pushed in a corner. It was that same feeling I had during that dream._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 13

*Doudou!*
Importance: 4/5


_(I already put that picture on page 5 but I have no other pics of Doudou for the moment.)_

I am coming back from my high school. I am riding my car and am at a place in Martigues where the traffic is usually dense and fast, and today is *no exception*.

Suddenly, I catch sight of *Doudou* on my left, in the middle of the road. I dangerously slow down but I do not care about the other cars behind me. I open the car door and call Doudou who runs to me. As I take him into the car, he gets *scared* by the fact that I want him to go inside my car and he runs away.

Now he is still in the middle of the road with cars driving rather fast. I wonder what I should do, and Doudou runs once again to my car and jumps on the car window. Now he clearly wants to *come inside*, so I open the car window for him and he enters the car. I close the car window and sigh in relief, my car still being in the middle of the road.

_That is curious. Most of the time, when I dream about my university, the building itself is not my university but my high school.

Dreaming of Doudou being nearly ran over clearly indicates that I am afraid of his death, but more generally of all my animal companions' deaths._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 15

*The Wasteland on the Way Home*
Importance: 1/5



I am on my way home when I see *Emilie* who tells me that if instead of going straight, I turn left, there will be a *wasteland* and she found something in it, although she was not able to pick it up. I decide to give it a go. It is quite small but I can see something that catches my attention (maybe because it is moving?). It is just some kind of *plastic French fry*. I pull on it since it is mostly under a pile of rubbish, and it suddenly *jumps* everywhere. I try to catch it and it grows into this famous *wooden man* _(picture above)_. I pick it up and I see another toy: *Goldorak*. I pick it up too, but it seems like it can *walk by itself* so I follow him, the wooden man under my arm, on the way back home.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 16

*Office Sex*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a large *office*, well, it is actually a large room with lots of desks. It seems that I work here, but right now, it is the end of the night, and nearly nobody works during the night shift. The last person leaves and I am left alone with a girl. As soon as the guy is gone, she comes to me with a *nasty* smile and *unzips* my jeans. I do not even have enough time to enjoy it because through the window leading to the corridor, I see another guy coming, and it seems like he suspects something is *wrong*. I tell the girl to stop and try putting my clothes back as fast as I can. At the very moment I finish doing that, the guy enters and looks at me, telling me I am in *deep trouble*. I act as if I was innocent and ask him what is wrong as I was just *searching* for something I lost, thus me not being at my desk but at the other end of the room. He looks at me with this look that says "yeah, sure dude, just searching for something... but beware, next time you're fired" and I go back to my desk.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 19

*The Lion Has Wings*
Importance: 2/5



I am at home with my mother. I am in the living room, and am looking at the garden. The glass doors leading to the garden are open, and I am amazed to see a *lion with wings* landing in my garden. I call my mother, screaming to her that there is a lion in the garden, but she does not seem to believe me. I rush to the glass doors to close them.

_I woke up, thought that I should remember this dream when I would get up, but since it was still early, I fell asleep again and had the following dream:_

*The Day After the Attack*
Importance: 3/5



I *wake up*. I am in a *hospital* bed with bandages all over one of my *hands*. I get up and get out of the room to find myself *back at home*, in my bedroom.
Two friends are here with me, one of them being Olivier. I tell him that there was a flying lion in my garden. He seems surprised, and I show him my hand, but it seems there is *nothing wrong* with it anymore; it has already *healed*. He asks me what is wrong with my hand, and I tell him I got injured. He asks me how, and I try to *remember*, but there is nothing I can do about it: I just *forgot* what happened. I am really *puzzled*, and tell him I do not remember at all.

_Well, that was a curious dream, and for two reasons. First, I did not tell Olivier I saw a "flying lion," but I really said the name of the animal. I do not remember if it was "chimera" or "manticore," but if it was the latter, then I would be extremely surprised because I completely forgot about that name, but my subconscious used it still. The second thing is that I did not remember the rest of my first dream during that second dream, so I felt really strange because I did not remember such a shocking event as having my hand badly injured._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 23

Fragment:
I am at home, in the living room, looking out the window. It is dark outside, except for the moonlight. I see a *suspicious-looking* man walking up the slope leading to my house.
The next thing I know, I am outside the house, down that slope, and he is climbing the wall leading to my garden. A thief! I run to the house to try to prevent him from stealing anything.


Fragment:
I am at home, at night, on my father's laptop, in the living room. I have the feeling someone is *spying* on me. I look out the windows and the glass door to see if I can see this someone.


_Yesterday evening, at 10 pm, I received a text message from my friend Olivier asking me if I wanted to do something next Tuesday. I also went to bed knowing that when I would wake up, at around 2 pm, my parents would be back from vacations._

*The Never-Ending Night*
Importance: 3/5


_Above: Martigues, my city, at night._

I *wake up*. My bedroom is dark, and I understand it is still night outside, although I went to bed at 4:30 am. I look at my cellular phone: it is around midnight. I decide to fall asleep again.
I wake up. I decide to get up to welcome my parents although it is still dark outside. I look at my cellular phone and it is now 9 pm. I go in the kitchen but there is still nobody. I decide that since it is so early, I may as well go back to bed, but on the way back to my bedroom, I stop and wonder; how is it possible that it is only 9 pm although I received a *text message* at 10 pm? Damn, I must be *dreaming* and this was a *false awakening*! I am so glad I finally noticed the illogical nature of one of my dreams (which had not happened for a few weeks) that I do not care that I am already about to wake up.


*Acting My Death*
Importance: 2/5



I am at a table-top *role-playing game* with friends of mine. I am acting the role of some guy investigating someone's death in a wooden house in the forest, with another investigator (the other player). I (the investigator) find *blood* on the corpse, but it seems to be poisoned so that if I touch it, I will die. I get some blood and give it to the other investigator, because it is time for me to *die* as I have been poisoned (by the blood? by something or someone else?). The door breaks open and lots of bad guys begin to enter. I tell my friend to run for it as I climb on a small wooden table. I begin to *choke* as I draw my sword and wait for our enemies to attack. I will try and kill as many of them before I die so as to increase my friend's chances of survival.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 27

*Olympic Card Running Game*
Importance: 2/5



I am at the 2008 Olympic Games, in Beijing _(although I boycotted the Games in my waking life)_. I have already lost the first part of an event, but I may still win the second one. At first glance, this event seems to be a 100m *sprint race*.

But for now, I am waiting not far from where the next race will take place, sitting on a low wall talking with two girls. Both seem attracted by me, and I do not even have the time to choose because one of them (my age, rather small, black hair, not Caucasian... maybe hispanic?) just lean on me and kiss me. I feel a bit disappointed because I did not want to be too close to one of the two girls; now that one has kissed me, the other one will surely not be interested in me anymore. Also, the girl's kiss is awkward, too superficial, not passionate enough, too dry, too. But in spite of all this, the girl looks great and I like her personality.

But that is all for now, because it is time for the second race. The girl and I both go to our coach (although I am not sure if she is French or not) and he tells me to pick a few  *cards*. Cards? Damn, I am already a really weak runner, but I am not surprised I lost the first time if the other runners had *special powers* thanks to those cards. All of the contestants (maybe five people, men and women mixed) have a few cards in hand, one of them being a very special card which gives us a considerable advantage. We can use these cards whenever we want before a race or in the middle of a race to influence the outcome. I am thinking that since it is not only based on running skills, I might have a *chance*. I think the winner is the one who manages to win the most races in the *five* races.

I pick a card, and my coach explains to me that this card is extremely *powerful*. I just have to show it whenever I want to, and I will automatically win one of the five rounds without even running. Perfect for me! My coach tells me I have to show my cards to the *Chinese referee* to validate them.

I go to the referee and, to my surprise, he says "Ohay&#244; Gozaimasu." Why does he talk *Japanese*? Anyway, I answer him and his questions, although I feel uneasy speaking in Japanese (as always) and there is just too much noise to hear most of what he says, so I have to ask him to repeat several times. Then, after a short while, he tells me everything is good and I may get ready.


*My Freezing Girlfriend*
Importance: 2/5



I am with lots of other people (maybe even the press?), waiting for a *plane* to land. When it finally does land, my *girlfriend* _(the one from the previous dream, hispanic-looking or so I think)_ gets out of the plane with a few other people, mainly women. All of them are *freezing*, and not just a little. I put my hands around my girlfriend and I accompany her where all these other freezing people go: to a *trial*. If I understand what has been happening, the plane in which all these people were (and which was coming back from the Olympic Games -- I was lucky enough to take a previous flight) had to land (or crash?) in a really freezing place, and those people had to wait there for a long, long time before they could get back in the plane (or be taken in another plane). It was so freezing there that even hours after, they are still freezing. I try to be as comforting as I can with my girlfriend, partly because I am afraid she would be so shocked that she would just stop our relationship, which would not be surprising since we just saw each other for, what? A few minutes, maybe? However, she seems to appreciate my reassuring her and I eventually do not think I will lose her.

We enter the building where the trial against the airplane company will take place. It is  a huge place filled with people. We sit at the back of the room, but she tells me she needs to place her feet on a couch or something because her feet hurt. I look around and find a good place to sit with a couch or something similar, but it is in the front of the room and the trial has already begun, so we need to be as quiet as possible when we move in the room.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 28

*A Strange Visit*
Importance: 3/5



It must be around 9 pm in Martigues, and I am on the road with my *father*. We stop at a traffic light and wait for it to turn green when, completely out of the blue, a guy begins to *smash* (not that violently, though) our car, just putting all of his weight on it so as to make it move. I tell the guy something that makes him stop, but then I notice it is a guy who was in the same class as me when I was a kid; the darkness prevented me from distinguishing his features well. The guy was a *prick* at the time, but I do not have any *resentment* anymore, and I tell him I am sorry that I just said something mean to him as I thought he was aggressive, but he does not listen to me; he seems *offended*. I tell him once again I am sorry and continue to drive.

My father and I park the car near a building which ends up being an *asylum*. We went there to see my *brother*. We enter the building and head over to my brother's room. My father tells me to wait in front of his door. He enters, and only after a few seconds have passed, he is already out. I suppose they did not talk much because my father and my brother have never had good relationships _(my brother is not my father's son)_. I enter his room.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 29

_I normally fall asleep within minutes, but yesterday I spent a good part of the day walking, so I felt uncomfortable and it took me an hour to fall asleep. During that hour, I kept on thinking about a Greenpeace activist who approached me as I was taking a walk in Marseille (the second biggest city in France after Paris, quite near Martigues). She was everything I like in a girl: smiling, short hair, pretty, and above all, an activist. I kept on thinking about her and thinking every quarter of an hour: "damn, no, stop thinking about her, just fall asleep and make lucid dreams." So I spent an hour thinking about her and lucid dreams, and I suppose this is why I had such a good night of sleep after all. I think it is the first I remember two lucid dreams in a single night._


*An Exaggerated Accident*
Importance: 4/5

I am driving a car, although I see the action from outside, as if I was in a helicopter. I am on a highway and I *lose the control* of the car. I have to dodge so many cars and I eventually end up on the *other side* of the highway, so I am driving on the *wrong direction*, dodging bikes and cars. The more time I spend driving, the more the view I have of the action gets closer to the back of the car. For the moment, I had no accident and I caused no accidents, but I am afraid the police will try to arrest me after what I have done.

The car has stopped and I see myself at the back of it, as if I had not been the driver. I can see a *blonde woman* in the driver seat. She opened the door and is now getting out of the car. Hey, maybe I am dreaming? Wait, wait, if I am dreaming, you, yeah, you, the blonde girl, just get back in the car! And there she comes, back in the car, although I had just *thought* that, not said it.

I know I am not good at staying lucid, certainly because I get so excited. No need to think two hours about what I want to do, as I know exactly what: I make the whole scene disappear and think about this *Greenpeace stranger* I met during the waking day to make her appear. But it does not work, and I immediately _wake up.


Marjolaine is a very good friend that I met maybe seven or eight years ago on Internet, but have never met in real life._

*Marjolaine*
Importance: 3/5

I just arrived near where Marjolaine lives. The place looks like my university in Japan. I realize it is a bit too early and she might not be up yet, so I decide to go down to the *stadium* and maybe do some sport, but as I look up to her house, I see Marjolaine is already up and a little surprised to see me. She is wearing a *bathrobe* and looks really attractive. I go and see her, and we enter her house.
I get *closer and closer* to her until we are only a few centimeters away from each other. Although she seems rather quiet and shy, she does not hesitate a second and gives me the *deepest kiss* you will ever get in your whole life.


*Meeting on the Roof*
Importance: 3/5



Here I am, on a university roof, waiting for people to come. I am with *Sonja*, an Austrian girl who studied at (and lived in) the same university as me when I was in Japan, and we are just talking while watching people coming on the roof. Down the building, I see my dear *Monica* coming up. She is so surprised to see Sonja and they hug. She did not see me, and when she finally does, we also hug.
I see two other people I know, one who just arrived on the roof, and one coming up. The latter is my friend *Mike*, and I tell Monica she will finally be able to meet Mike after all this time.

But I realize something curious. The latter is my friend Mike for sure, but the former is *also* my friend Mike, except he looks cleaner and less Rock'n'Roll. The latter is my *friend* Mike (from before my leaving to Japan) while the former is the Mike with whom I do not hang out with anymore because we both changed so much.

_This was certainly_ the _element during the night who should have made me lucid, but it did not. Curious. There was also something else about Monica putting a coconut back into a tree, and this being part of some game I had created._


*I Don't Want to Lucid Dream*
Importance: 3/5



I am in the living room with Olivier and someone else _(although it seems that this someone else is actually Olivier too!)_. I understand I am in a dream and I tell them that. They tell me it is a great thing for me to know that I am dreaming, but I tell them that no, not so much, because I already had one lucid dream and other dreams I remember quite well that night, so this one lucid dream is a little too much because when I wake up I will have to *write so much in my dream journal on Dreamviews*. We then begin to shoot at each other, mimicking guns and faking us dying. We do that for quite some time while moving from the living room to the kitchen.

_Apparently I lost lucidity in the last part of that dream.
I was surprised in my dream that I was able to think so accurately about_ Dreamviews _and about my dream journal. For a short moment, I really was thinking like in waking life.

And I was totally right when I said it would take me too much time to write all these dreams!_

----------


## apachama

Haha. I often think during dreams that "I must remember this detail carefully. It would be impressive to get a chunck of prose into my dream journal when I wake up." I think this even in non-lucids.

Maybe you should rewire your expectations to be okay with more than one lucid a night.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: It would be impressive to get a chunck of prose? Yeah, maybe, but it really is time-consuming! But I think it was just in my dream that I thought that, I mean, next time I will get several lucid dreams in a row, I will just try and achieve the same goal until I succeed, rather than complaining to dream characters...


August 30

Fragment:
I am walking in the street, in a big city. A guy with papers in his hand asks me if I can answer to some questions; it seems the papers are *surveys*. The guy is really, really tall, with white hair, rather strong, but what one can see very well is that he seems to be *disfigured*, an eye lower than the other, that kind of thing.
I tell him that sure, and he begins to ask me questions about *him*. The questions all relate to his physical appearance and are like: "Do you think I am ugly?". I try to answer rather honestly, but at the same time trying to see how I could say things such as not to hurt him, because I guess he is used to people answering him that yeah, he is ugly.

_Before falling asleep yesterday, I thought about the fact that all the activists who stopped me in the street recently, when I was in Marseille, were girls and not men, so I figured it must be because heterosexual guys are more likely to agree with what the activist says if it is a girl rather than a man. It might have had a link with that dream._


*The Craziest Among Us*
Importance: 2/5



I am the police's *last resort*. They try to take care of weird people, and when it does not work, I am called to help them. It is the *third* time I have to help them. The person who welcomes me when I arrive tells me that this time it must be different because the guy that needs to be taken care of is completely *crazy*, maybe even more than me.
I enter the next room and I see a few policemen who *step back* when they see me. They are afraid of me because me too, I am *nuts*, dangerously nuts (although deep inside, I am still a good guy who would not hurt anyone). In a corner of the room is the crazy guy. I try to talk to him, not getting too close, but he spouts *nonsense*. I try to act crazy too _(as if I was not actually crazy but was just supposed to act... am I in a TV show once again?)_ but he is definitely crazier than I am, so it does not work.

I am now in a park with Choupette (the dog!) and that guy, although he is now a *seal*. Now I am supposed to protect him because someone might want his death, or maybe simply because he could get lost in the park. And so here I am, watching over Choupette and the seal, sometimes losing sight of them, but quickly catching sight of them again.

_The nonsense was so nonsensical that I do not remember any of it!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 31

_A little background first: I am playing a free Web browser game called_ Urban Dead_. It takes place in the fictitious town of Malton and players embody either a human or a zombie. For a short time, a town called Monroeville had been opened, and in this town, if you get killed, you are definitely dead. A few days ago, we were only 100 humans left against thousands of zombies (we have been called the "Monroeville 100").

In the last few days, most of my team died, and I spent three days being on my own, having lost sight of my team. I went to bed last night, not knowing if my character would still be alive in the morning._

*What Happened In Monroeville?*
Importance: 5/5



I wake up, turn my computer on and check my Urban Dead character. Damn it! I have been killed during the night.

_I wake up, fall asleep immediately._

I wake up, turn my computer on and check my Urban Dead character. What? My character has been killed, and the other two members of my team died too!

_I wake up, fall asleep immediately._

I wake up, turn my computer on... Phew! My character is still alive!

_And I wake up. This must have happened lots of times, maybe a dozen times? After a while, when I understood that I kept on having the same dream over and over again, I just thought "maybe I could take advantage of it to become lucid."_

I wake up. "I need to check my Urban Dead account." Wait a minute, I thought I already checked it before? Oh no, it was just a dream... And this must be a dream too!

I go to the living room, where my computer is, and there is a woman sitting on a chair. I sit next to her and she begins to *undress* me. I tell her to wait a moment and I go lie down on the sofa instead. On my way to the sofa, I think about the fact that my lucid dreams are always so short and that I should hurry, but I eventually just take my time walking towards the sofa because I am just about to *ask a question*, so it should not make me too excited and thus I might be able to stay lucid enough time.

She is standing next to me and the discussion goes something like this:
-Can I ask you a question?
-Of course, you can.
-*Are you just in my dream, in my mind, or do you really exist?* Will you disappear when I wake up, or will you still continue to live somewhere?

She smiles:
-No, *I really do exist*.

_That is one of the questions I have always wanted to ask a dream character. And now I am puzzled. Did she lie or did she tell the truth? Is it only my subconscious who said what I wanted to hear, or does she really exist?

Of course, I would be prone to think that it was just my subconscious... But if it is, can we then have deep conversations with our subconscious, or will the answers always be quite random?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 1

*Getting on Top of the World*
Importance: 2/5



I am playing a video game, or maybe I am *in* the video game. I find some strange decide that I decide to use, and I understand that this is a *mountain* and that, by using a *lever*, I make it grow taller and taller. So I just go on top of the device and use the lever, and the mountain grows, and grows, and grows, with me on top of it. After a short while, I cannot see the ground anymore, and I realize I must be at *hundreds of metres* high. The problem is, the peak of the mountain is so small I am about to *fall*. I am afraid, but at the same excited by what is happening.

I am now in a school playground, and there is this guy I *hated* when I was in high school. He tries to hit me, but I easily kick his ass. I leave the playground with another guy I do not really like, but at least this one is not a *bully*. As I am leaving, I see a pretty girl I am supposed to know, and I think something like "damn, I would have liked to get on top of the world with her and not just on my own."
I enter a *cafeteria* with this guy and I take a *wine grape*. I understand I am actually in *Japan*.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 2

_I was scheduled to go to the clinic just after I woke up, to get my wisdom teeth out._

*Post-Operation*
Importance: 3/5



I am at home, trying to fall asleep on the night before my operation, but I cannot manage to fall asleep. There is a bottle of strong *alcohol* in my room, so I take it and drink from the bottle, although I do not drink alcohol normally. The bottle was not full and it is not nearly empty, so I guess I can as well empty it, but I hear my *mom* getting up, so I quickly put back the bottle and try to fall asleep. After all, it is already really later and I will have only three or four hours of sleep.

I wake up, still in my bed, but the operation has been done during my sleep. There is a girl I know from my university, Cyrielle, sitting on my bed. I open my eyes, see her, and sit up on my bed next to her. My mouth does not hurt so much, and only my right cheek feels a little numb. But that does not prevent Cyrielle and I to *make out*, of course.

_And guess what? Only my right cheek hurt a little!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 4

_There is this guy, David, I met on the Internet recently, and we have been talking quite much since we study at the same university and have some things in common, like our passion for video games, but I have actually never met the guy or even seen a picture of him so I have no idea what he looks like._

*Meeting David*
Importance: 3/5



David comes at my place quite unexpectedly, but says he will not stay. The guy has a shaved head and he looks more like an *anarchist punk* than a *student in philosophy*, to be honest. I tell him to wait a minute because I would to lend him something, and as I am searching for it in my room (which is too dark anyway... maybe the lights did not turn on?), I see a girl entering my room with him. She wears some sort of flashy purple jogging clothes, and she looks *vulgar*. Well, so vulgar, in fact, that she does look attractive indeed. I understand she is David's girlfriend.
David seems the impatient type and he is already on his way out when I find what I want to give him: _Fahrenheit_, one of my favorite video games. I want him to try it out and tell me what he thinks about it, but he is already out of my house. I go outside, it is dark, maybe raining, and they are already quite far.


_During that night, the shutters in the second floor of my house kept banging because of the wind, causing the next two dreams._

*Did you hear that?*
Importance: 2/5



It must be past midnight. I am somewhere in my house, maybe in my room, maybe in the living room, maybe in the corridor, with two persons. Suddenly, I hear a *thud* upstairs, in the *guest room*.
This is definitely not normal, and I fear someone might have come in my house through the window in the second floor. I go upstairs with one of those two people, get in front of the guest room's door, take a deep breath and open the door.
*Nothing.*
The windows are open though, which might have caused the sound I heard earlier. But curiously, the fact that they were *open* does not reassure me.


*Yeah, I heard that too.*
Importance: 2/5



I am upstairs, afraid someone might be in my house. I decide to put a big *dead fish* on the bed. Maybe I am thinking that if I come back later and the fish is not here anymore, then there actually was someone in my house. I go downstairs and meet the two persons who were staying over during the night.

Suddenly, I hear a *thud* upstairs, in the *guest room*.
This is definitely, definitely not normal. The thud could have been anything but the wind, it was like someone walking. I take the stairs leading to the room, in the dark, trying to be as silent as possible. I take a deep breath and open the door.
Nothing.
This nothingness worries me, because the *dead fish* is not here anymore. Worse, I can distinguish in the shadows something *under* the blanket. I jump on the bed and pull the blanket out of the bed. It is the dead fish, but its guts have been taken out.

Someone is in that house for sure, so I rush downstairs. I consider using my cellular phone to call a friend, Bryce, but finally give up the idea since it is 1 am and he must be sleeping.

_When my parents are not here and I am left alone, the shutters sometimes creep me out because of the wind. Now that they are back, I am not scared anymore, but those sounds somehow made it all the way into my dreams that night._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 6

_Loads of dream fragments during the night, but I remember only two dreams. Oh, I also remember a dream from the day before, something about T-Bag, Gregory House and a really difficult enigma in which the answer was the word "clue," but anyway. On to yesterday's dreams:_

*Sorry, I can't flirt with you, I'm playing a video game*
Importance: 2/5



I am playing a video game with another guy on a PlayStation 3. From that game, I only remember that we have a number of *christian crosses* in the top left hand corner of the screen. At first we do not realize what it is for, but after some time, I understand that each time we press Start to pause the game, it takes a cross away. The guy I am playing with keep pressing the Start button, and we are now without a single cross. I scream at him for being so stupid, and anyway he loses soon after me so I am left alone against the *boss*.

While playing, a girl comes to me and tells me her names are *Carlotta* and two other names I do not understand. Two adjectives seem to describe her perfectly: *Spanish* and *mysterious*. Anyway, I go on playing and defeat the boss, although it was nearly game over for me.

I stop playing and look around: I am actually at a party, and this is my *cousin*'s PlayStation 3. As soon as I tell somebody that I am afraid someone could break it since it is a party, everyone wants to jump on it to *destroy* it. Luckily for me, someone I know _(the same guy I met on the road in that dream)_ comes and tells everyone to stop. I decide to unplug the PlayStation 3 and put it back in the bag to take it some place safe, and the *Spanish girl* comes again, helping me with that. I tell her I forgot her names, and she tells me all three names again. Once again, when she says "Carlotta", the R is rolled, so I try to say "CaRRRRRlotta, is that right?". She gets her lips quite close to mine (she's obviously playing with me) and says "No, CaRRRlotta" although I am not sure what was different when she said it.


*Saving Sarkozy!*
Importance: 3/5



French president *Nicolas Sarkozy* is walking in the street, on a bridge, with a girl, maybe six years old, evidently his daughter. There is a bodyguard behind them, quite strong, a bit like a Russian. The Russian bodyguard has a *pizza box* in his hand. Suddenly, he trips on something and falls partly on the girl. Instead of hurting the girl in his fall, he gets his ankle *cut in two* by touching the girl!!! This event causes him to *rotate* (vertically, not horizontally) faster and faster. He is rotating so fast that he is about to *become nuclear* and to *nuke us all* to our death.

I am now on the bridge with Sarkozy, and we both follow the *rotating nuclear ankleless Russian bodyguard*. He somehow gets through a *giant steel door*. Sarkozy tells me we are lucky because this door is the only place where the bodyguard can be kept and not *nuke out*, because it is the most powerful place in the world, and I understand that this place, this door, is actually *the main page of the English Wikipedia*.

We open the giant steel door, and there is a really big tunnel inside. I realize the Russian is not here, so he must not be on the *main page* anymore but in a secondary page, so Sarkozy and I try to find him. After a while, we meet lots of *prisoners* who have been released, thousands of them, some with guns who aim at us because we are going in the opposite direction in the tunnel.

_It is no wonder I dreamt of Sarkozy: you can see him every day on the news. It was not like that with Chirac... There is some kind of cult of personality going on with him on the news all the time.
Anyway, that was a... strange dream._

----------


## apachama

Huh. Weird. Rotating nuclear Russian going nuclear and killing us all. Worried about Putin at all?

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: Worried? No, I mean, he is just one threat among so many others! No, the guy just looked like a Russian but I guess he was a French bodyguard, not a Russian one.


September 11

_I have not been very motivated these last few days, but now that I have some free time, I might try some new stuff such as... WILD? I am not sure. Just concentrating on my recall first would be a good start._


*Slaughtering Cats*
Importance: 2/5



My *brother* is playing *Doom* on my computer, in my room. I am in the living room, but somehow a *monster* from the game is also in my living room, trying to kill me: it is a small white *cat* who looks really cute. Nevertheless, he is trying to kill me (although not really succeeding since he just bites my fingers and I feel nothing... he is too young!), so I take out a *machine gun* and a *shotgun* and I begin firing at him, first with the machine gun, then aiming at the head with the shotgun at close range (the shotgun even touching the back of his head) and firing.

It has been now maybe fifty times I tried to shoot him dead, but there is nothing to be done, he is still *alive*. I feel horrible, because on one hand it is a monster and I need to kill it, but on the other hand it is just a cat, and he has *bruises* everywhere on his face because of the rounds fired, and he is just staggering around like he suffers a great deal. I really feel horrible, but at the same time I put things in perspective, reminding myself this is *just a game* even if I am in the living room and not on my computer and the monster is on the sofa and not in my computer screen.

_I wonder if there is an analogy "I feel horrible but it's OK, it's just a game" and "I feel horrible but it's OK, it's just a dream." Since everything seems so much less important in dreams than in waking life, I tell myself it is OK if bad things happen in dreams. But I still feel horrible, because, like a video game character, a dream character might experience real pain and suffering. We do not know for sure it is only a creation of a game/in our mind, well, at least I am not sure just because... we never know._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 13

*The Toilets Have Changed*
Importance: 4/5



And once again, I am back in *Japan*, in the very same dormitory I lived in, and in the very same room! I feel nostalgic and great, and there are two other French people with me who will live in the rooms next to me. I tell them where they can find the sinks, the toilets, etc.
Speaking of the toilets, I notice the *doors* have been changed while I was back in France. I decide to go to the toilets, but the two guys follow me and just *watch* me. I find it annoying.

I am now out of the toilets and back in the corridor, and I realize it is a dream! I tell these guys that I am dreaming, and they tell me that no, I am not. I tell them that yes, I am, and here is the proof: I jump Max Payne-style _(see picture above)_ and fall through the entire building, not hitting a thing as if I was not in a body anymore. As I fall, I see these guys looking at me from above.

_Wow, that was a great feeling, just free falling without any risk... It seems I can have lucid dreams more easily than before when I focus a little on it before going to bed or in the middle of the night.


Oh, and I remember another dream I had just before waking up._

*Attack*
Importance: 2/5


_Above: The music playing during this dream's concert,_ Attack _by_ System of a Down_._

I am on stage doing *tap dancing* although I have never done any tap dancing before and I know I am really bad at this, but I am one of the members of this band that is on stage right now, so I need to do something anyway. After I am done, I go backstage and the band begins playing a new song, the last one for today. I decide to come back on stage and *jump* in the audience. I am relieved that people are not beating me to death because of my awful performance earlier, but the song stops in the middle when the singer just leaves, seemingly very angry. I ask someone else from the band who tells me he broke a very expensive camera which was used to film the concert.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 16

*Under Surveillance*
Importance: 2/5



I set up a *camcorder* in my room, near the ceiling, so that people can see me on Internet whenever they want. However, even when I turn off the camcorder for the night, I still hear a sound, the sound it makes when someone is *watching me*. I feel that this someone watching me is definitely not some girl admiring me but someone (or something) *evil*.

I unplug the camcorder (now *it knows* I knew I was being observed) and go outside where I meet my friend *Guillaume*. I tell him to start my car quickly because we have to leave as far away as possible from my house before it comes and I cannot drive because I have the camcorder in my hands.

After some time, I notice that the car's door is open and that my foot is actually outside of the car, scratching the road, and I cannot seem to move it. I urge Guillaume to stop the car, but I seem to be fine, and I tell him that from now on, I will drive.

_The beginning of that dream seems to be some strange mix between_ Death Note _and the novel I am reading these days, Bret Easton Ellis's_ Lunar Park_._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 19

_Lots of dreams last night, most of them forgotten though, not really interesting. However, I did have a lucid dream with a very short conversation with what I believe to be my subconscious (but aren't all dreams part of the subconscious?)._

*Hunter Hunted*
Importance: 3/5



I am in an *underground car park*, holding a *gun* and running after two people: T-Bag from _Prison Break_ and a woman. T-Bag enters a car and locks the doors so that I cannot enter. I shoot in the door glasses but it seems bulletproof and the woman is running away, so I give up on killing T-Bag for now, aim the gun at the woman and fire two or three times. I do not see the woman anymore, so I guess I missed, and I run to where she was.

I see her (mid-thirties, rather attractive), her back to the wall, with no possible exits for her. I aim the gun at her and... tell her to *remove her clothes*. She does it without hesitation, knowing it is either this or she dies. I then drop the gun and tell her to come to me, but while saying that, I understand that this is a lucid dream. As she gets closer to me and as I put my hands on her hips, I realize I should better use my lucid dreaming time for something else than just sex. I am impressed that even with a naked woman near me, I am not excited enough to wake me up unintentionally, which is good. I ask her something, either why I do not have more lucid dreams, or why they do not last long, I am not sure, but anyway, everything is fading to black as I hear her answer: _"Je ne sais pas" ("I don't know").

Her answer was said so close to that frontier where you are about to wake up that I am not sure if that was "her" answer or just my own answer (which, in the end, is the same thing)._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 20

Fragment:

I am at a table with a few other people: a girl my age, *Bret Easton Ellis* and his wife. There is a big dog under the table, but he is bothering the girl, so I call him and pet him. It appears the girl and myself are two big fans of Ellis's work, and I want to tell him I loved his last book, _Lunar Park_, but I do not want to sound like the average fan. Bret Easton Ellis interrupts my thoughts by asking me if I learn how to *play the piano*. I tell him that no, not really, because I am already too old to start learning a new instrument, but he tells me that if I want, he can teach me. I like it because it means there might be a way to connect with the guy and to build a friendship.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 22

Fragment:
I see a door ajar in a corridor. I somehow know that *Pauline* lives behind this door, in an apartment, although I have known her only on Internet and have never met her in real life. I open the door and there she is, sitting down on a chair, surprised to see me. I kneel in front of her and we begin to talk.

_We were supposed to meet today for the first time but we finally postponed it to tomorrow._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 26

_Well, it seems I just needed a long talk about OBEs (Out of Body Experiences) just before going to bed to have a long night of lucid dreams and good dream recall.

I have not been feeling so well these last days. To make it short, I have met a girl (let us call her Jessica) and nearly immediately had a crush on her, but it is not reciprocal and she actually has a crush on another guy. I kept thinking about that the entire day yesterday, thus some of the following dreams. Also, I told myself when going to bed that if I would have a lucid dream, I would ask my subconscious what to do concerning that girl._

*Asking Myself for Help*
Importance: 5/5



I see somewhere that the titles of the episodes of the fifth season of _Lost_ are available, so I check them out. The last episode of the season seems to be linked with a *boat*, and I go out of my house and in my garden, where I can see this boat. It is pitch black outside except for the lamppost just besides the garden's gate where I am heading.

I am now standing just before this gate, and I suddenly become lucid. I remember what I wanted to do if I had a lucid dream, so I look at the sky and ask (in French): "*What should I do regarding Jessica?*". No answer. I climb on the gate, look at the sky once again and scream: "What should I do regarding Jessica!?". I think about me lying in bed and hope that I did not scream that in real life too. Still, no answer, which is frustrating.

I see now a girl I know, a Chinese girl I had met in Japan, except she looks better than her real-life counterpart although she is a *zombie*. I rip the lamppost off the ground and jump on her, trying to kill her for good, but somehow it does not hurt her. Although she is a zombie, she still looks good, and she cannot attack me since I am on her, thus making it impossible for her to move. In this position, I just undress, masturbate and come on her face.

_I had the impression I was becoming less and less lucid after my failed attempt at contacting my subconscious. I should have just summoned another character and talk to him/her, and that would have certainly worked better than asking the sky. Well, it is not like the end of the dream was not good anyway!_


*Enjoying Someone Else's Sadness*
Importance: 5/5

I am in Aix-en-Provence, where Jessica lives. It is the evening and we are hanging out with friends of her. I am talking with them while Jessica is standing a bit far from us, and when she comes back, she seems about to *cry*. One of her friends ask her what is wrong, and she tells her that she was on the phone with the *guy* she really likes, and that the conversation went *wrong*, and she just wants to go home. I really struggle with myself, wondering if I should ask her if she wants me to be with her to talk about it so that we can get closer instead of just leaving like her friends are doing.


_It has been a while I have not felt this way. I hope it goes away quickly, as it makes my days a little miserable. But I keep on telling myself that there are so many billions of other people that are in a worse situation than mine, so that I can put things into perspective. At least I had interesting dreams!_

----------


## apachama

> Although she is a zombie, she still looks good, and she cannot attack me since I am on her, thus making it impossible for her to move. In this position, I just undress, masturbate and come on her face.



That's very... erm... something. 

Good luck with Jessica. Sounds like your subconcsious wants you to be there for her. Thats good advice probably.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: No, actually it is the other way around: I have no chance of being with her, so I tried to forget her. I think my subconscious just processed the information of that day, and most of the information that day was thoughts about her, thus the high probability of dreaming about her. But after that day, I do not remember having dreamt about her.


October 9

_Wow! Two weeks since my last entry. I have to say, I have not really remembered many dreams. I just remember having dreamt about a complete episode of the_ Road Runner _I made up in my mind, complete with meep meep sounds and rock boulders. I also had at least one lucid dream, maybe even two, but I do not remember what they were about. Still no really interesting dreams last night, but I figured that just writing a dream would make me have more interest in my dreams tonight._


*When Everything Feels Out of Place*
Importance: 2/5



I am alone at home, waiting for my parents to come back from a dinner party they went to, although it is already pretty late, past midnight. It is pretty dark in the house, and I go to the living room to check on a small *Christmas tree*. When I touch it, I feel as if it wants to *eat* me, so I back off and go to the kitchen instead. One of the cupboards is open even if it has no reason to be open, and I wonder if it is not a bit strange, like some kind of *dream*.

But instead of wondering some more, I go back to the living room. I approach the tree and I wonder how it would be like to have my finger bitten off by a Christmas tree. I wonder how it would be like to feel *pain* since everything looks so unreal and I feel as if I was away from the scene.

I hear a car coming, and my parents coming out of the car. It is 2 am, a bit late, but I am glad to see they are back.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 10

_Writing a dream entry yesterday and reading the forum before going to sleep really helped my dream recall, great!_


*The Concentration Walk*
Importance: 4/5



So here I am, walking in a *campsite*. The sun is shining and there are lots of people my age walking around. I suddenly come to realize this is a dream. I remember a thread I read on DreamViews just before going to bed, and especially the part called "Attention." which states you should focus on your whole dream to stabilize it and not just on one thing.

As a result and instead of doing fancy things, I just walk around the campsite, observing my surroundings, the people there but above all the trees, the grass, the sky. I wave hello to some people. At one point there is a tree in front of me, but instead of getting around it I just climb it and jump to the other side. After maybe one minute spent only walking, I go to talk to a guy next to me, trying to focus on the campsite at the same time and not only on him, but everything fades to black.

_It seems to have worked quite well, I mean, one minute lucid dreaming is a long time for me. I wonder if one can practice this so that one's lucid dreams end up longer all the time._


Fragment:
I am at a party with *Monica* who came to visit me for a few days. However, I cannot seem to find her in the party and once I do, she does not feel as close as I wish we would be. It is not like something is broken or anything, but she is just a little distant.


_About two hours before going to bed, I saw on television that there was a singing reality TV show called Star Academy._

*Lazy Bodyguards*
Importance: 2/5

We are at the *backstage* of the place where the weekly live *Star Academy* show takes place. We are not only bodyguards, but people who are also here for moral support. As the singers finish their song and go backstage, we (we are maybe five or six, one of those being my friend Yoan, the other being a girl I vaguely know, C&#233;cile) *congratulate* them. I tell Julia (the hottest girl this year in Star Academy according to me) she sang well, and she smiles to me and thanks me for the kind words.

However, Yoan does something he was not supposed to do and C&#233;cile, who has been here for longer than any of us, reprimands him.
The next thing I know, I am telling our friend Mike that we are leaving and going back to my place. Yoan and I get into my car and I drive on the way home, with Mike following us.


Fragment:
I have been living in *England* for a week now, and when I look out the window, I see there is a celebration outside, like for a national holiday. I hear a door opening at the bottom of the building I live in, and I look down the staircase to see it is St&#233;fan, a friend, who came along with his girlfriend. But with them is a middle-aged woman. I realize this woman is here because she is a *midwife* and St&#233;fan's girlfriend is about to *give birth*.

_I watched the (not-so-good) pilot episode of a new show called_ Eleventh Hour _in the afternoon, and it had to do with a girl being pregnant and a middle-aged woman who saved her life._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 11

*A New Kitten*
Importance: 3/5


_Above: Precious, the cat from this website I like to visit once in a while just to see pictures of the cat and how loved he seemed to be by the webmaster. It somehow always brings tears to my eyes to see pictures of an animal who passed away._

I am outside, in the garden, although it looks like a park. I am playing with some of the cats when I see a tiny *kitten*, no more than two months old. He walks clumsily to me and just stays with me. He does not seem afraid at all although I have never seen him before.

I know my father, who hates cats, is going to be frustrated because there is now a new cat with us, but I show it to my mother who does not mind cats and she says she finds it cute.

The door to my house is open and I see *Mimine* _(Doudou's mother)_ entering, followed by the small little tiny kitty. I go to my room and I see Mimine there; she has *pissed* all over the floor. I sigh but in the end it does not really matter, because I am so happy there is this new kitty.

_Doudou was ill the last few days and I was a little scared of what might happen to him, but now he is just fine. But good news do not come without bad news, and one of his older brother is missing, it has been more than a week since I last saw him in the garden while I usually see him several times a day... There are hunters in the wood just behind our house. I hope nothing happened to him and he is alright._

----------


## apachama

I guess I always focus attention on the whole dream. The detail when you do that is stunning.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

apachama: I wonder if it is not just a matter of excitement: if you concentrate on only one thing, it means you are interested by it, thus the excitation which wakes you up. On the opposite, a whole scene (like this campsite) might not be as exciting, thus making you stay asleep longer. Hm, that could be something worth looking into.


October 12

_Half an hour before going to sleep I was about to put a glass of juice on the table. It was dark and I did not see that I was about to put it on an important paper for my doctorate registration. A single drop of water fell on the paper, and I cursed myself for being stupid. Curiously, such an unremarkable event influenced one of my dreams:_

*Fragment:*
I am in class and everyone is taking a *test*. I arrived late, so I figure I should better hurry if I want to fill in all the answers of this test which seems to be a Japanese test. There is a *glass of water* above my answering sheet, and as I put it away I see that the sheet of paper is all *wet*. I ask the teacher if he has any answering sheets left and he gives me a whole bunch of papers, all written in Japanese but none of them are the answering sheets (they actually seem to be all the *answers* for the test, but I do not want to cheat since I think I will anyway have a good grade), so I reluctantly continue to write on my wet sheet.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 13

_Once again just a fragment, not very original, and frustrating, but always intriguing enough to be mentioned:_

Fragment:
I wake up. I take my cellular phone to check the hour; phew, still one hour left to sleep! I close my eyes and feel comfortable knowing I will not have to get up for another hour...

_... and I am awakened by my alarm clock._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 15

_If you have an idea of what happened to me last night, I would be glad to hear what you have to say about it!_

*Nothingness*
Importance: 3/5



*Nothing.* Everything is black, and I feel *trapped*, it feels like a narrow place. I am dreaming. I feel *uneasy* although I do not really know why. I just want to wake up, so I force myself to *wake up* (how do I do that?) but I just *cannot*. I concentrate and tell myself that I want to see a new landscape, but it just does not work, so I tell myself once again to wake up...

_... and it eventually works.
I was not able to change anything, I was not anything concrete, I was just in my mind, aware of the fact that I was dreaming and conscious of my body lying in bed, yet I could not do anything. All this and the feeling of uneasiness point to a (not very strong) night terror, because I wanted to wake up, yet I could not._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

November 23

_After all this time (more than a month!), I eventually resume my writing. I went back at university, I have a small job and I sometimes cannot sleep at home, so my dream recall went downhill fast.
However, I just made a more interesting dream (something else than just erotic dreams, for once!) worth writing down, so let's hope my dream recall will improve for now on. The problem will still be that since I am not home often I won't be able to record all my dreams.


Yesterday I got killed in_ Urban Dead _(a game in which survivors fight zombies), and I was a little pissed off because the guy who killed me was not a zombie but just a fellow survivor._

*No Man's Land*
Importance: 2/5



I am on a *boat* with a few fellow survivors. The world got messed up pretty bad and now *zombies* and *monsters* are among us. Maybe we are on that boat because at least in the middle of the ocean we will be safer.

We suddenly hear a crashing sound and the boat begins to *sink*. There were no rocks or anything that could have hurt the boat, so we realize there must be a *giant sea monster* just next to us.

We try to get the boat as close to the land as possible, then we jump in the water and get to the beach as quickly as possible so as to not have our legs chopped off by this thing in the water. The beach is completely silent and we just hear the sound of the wind and of the water crashing on the rocks behind us. We leave the beach and, just near it, we catch sight of a few houses, like a very small *village*. Of course, everyone is dead in this village, and the bodies are not even here anymore; at best they have been eaten by monsters, but at worst, the bodies got back on their feet and are now roaming somewhere else. Or maybe everyone left the village before anything could get to them?

Clueless, we just walk in that small village when we see a *woman*, my age, approaching. She seems to be a survivor too, but not from this village, she also just arrived. Because we are a bunch of people and she is alone, she might think that we are just like those people who kill at sight to steal and survive, so we aim at her so that she drops her *weapons* so that we can then talk safely. It must have been a bad idea because as soon as we aim at her, she throws a *grenade* at us. We run away from the grenade, but she shoots me and I fall on the ground, *dead*.

The girl and my former partners are now allied. They are barricaded in one of the houses, and I rise up from the dead as a *zombie*, trying to enter their house to eat them. I can hear them speaking inside of the house.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

November 25

*Sleeping Homeless*
Importance: 3/5



I have trouble *falling asleep*, especially from where I am lying: the edge of a *stadium*, not at the top of it but at least 12 metres high. There is a match in the stadium and it must be about 10 pm. What makes it hard for me to sleep is that there is a thunderstorm just above the city and I am afraid I will be *struck by lightning* while asleep. It is raining cats and dogs too, but I am lying somewhere so that I cannot get wet.

I get a look at the people below; they walk without umbrellas, not caring about the rain and not scared of the thunderstorm. I find it comforting but I am still too scared to stay, so I *climb down* the arena. I see the *police* walking around the building, patroling, so I figure it will be even more risky sleeping there because I could get arrested for being an homeless. I eventually decide to climb back up to where I was and try once again to sleep.

_I give English conversation classes to pupils on Tuesdays, and today two pupils in two different classes asked me how to say "stade" in English._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

November 26

*A Literary Feline*
Importance: 3/5



I am in *water*, maybe my bathtub, maybe a pool. There is a black *cat* just next to this bathtub or pool looking at me, except it does not have a normal cat face but rather *Am&#233;lie Nothomb*'s face (Am&#233;lie Nothomb _(see picture above)_ is a Belgian writer writing in French. She is probably the most popular comtemporary writer of French literature in France).

The *Cathomb* jumps on one of my arms which is still dry. My arm is not that thin, but still it is hard for a cat to stand on it without falling, and after a few moments talking, her tail touches the water. She hisses and gets out of my arm and away from the water, but I make some gestures at her to make her understand that she is safe and that nothing bad will happen to her.

_I do not remember having thought about Am&#233;lie Nothomb yesterday, but I have a theory on why I had this dream: my friend Olivier finished writing a book and is trying to get it published, and it seems like he is going to succeed. I figure, if he becomes as famous as, say, Am&#233;lie Nothomb (whose novels I dislike, by the way), maybe he could give me some help later if I want to get a book (or another piece of work) published. That is what I tried to do in that dream: to please Nothomb for the sole purpose of having her publish my work. The difference being that Olivier is also a friend and I do not talk to him because I want to get published, whereas this beginning of a friendly relationship with Nothomb seemed very egoistic._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 2

_It has been a little over a month now since I began taking kendo classes. They take place on Tuesdays and Fridays, always not long before going to bed. That day was a Tuesday._

*The Kiai Choir*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a classroom with a *versus-like* setting: a dozen desks on the left, a dozen desks on the right and nothing in the middle but the teacher's desk. Everyone in this classroom is from my *kendo club*. I am sitting on the rows of desks just at the teacher's left, and with me is Rudy from the club. Everyone else is sitting on the right, which is not very fair.

The teacher, seeing the teams are not balanced, ask us to move, so everyone from the right comes to the left, and now it is even less balanced than before because there is only Leandro on the right. I stand up and go sit next to him. The teacher seems satisfied to now have everyone on his left and only two people on his right as he makes a gesture with his hands and everyone begins to *sing*. We do not talk, we just make strange but rather harmonic *low-pitched* sounds.

_The link between singing and kendo seems obvious to me: in kendo (and other martial arts as well), you often have to scream for a variety of reasons (to concentrate your energy, to try to deconcentrate or scare your opponent...). These screams are called kiai._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 3

_On Wednesdays I have a four-hour long drama class which ends just before going to bed. And yes, December 3 was a Wednesday._

Fragment:
I am in a room with a good-looking girl who came to the drama class only once, St&#233;phanie. I do not remember if she just tells me something or if I overhear her, but the fact is that I learn from her that our stage director, *L&#233;a*, is in love with me. I am happily surprised because my friends and I keep on making stupid jokes in the class and I thought she would find me annoying.

_I was disappointed when I woke up because it felt good, being loved by her, although I have actually no real interest in her, and it was all just a dream._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 4

*The Guitar Test*
Importance: 3/5



I am running for a *guitar exam*. There are quite a few people in the room, among which are Olivier _(who actually does play the guitar)_ and, I think, Fabien _(who actually does not)_. I used to play the guitar a lot before, but not anymore, so I forgot most of the music I had learned. I hope I will be able to remember how to play *Petite Valse* from French band Samarabalouf.

But it is not yet my turn. Fabien is in front of the teachers, and what does he play? Petite valse! I am supposed to have taught Fabien how to play the song in the past, and that bastard chose this song, so I will not be able to choose the same song.

I am desperate and I have no idea what to do. Somewhere in the back of the classroom I see *Doriane*, a girl who is at the same university as me. I am now sitting next to her, still wondering what song I will play, and Doriane *falls asleep* on my shoulder. I do not mind because she looks cute this way. She wakes up, smiles at me and takes my hand.

_I met Doriane on that day, that must be why I dreamt about her.
That is a pity I stopped playing the guitar, I should get back to it someday, but my life is rather busy these days._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 6

Fragment:
I just arrived in *Germany* to spend some time with my friend *Janine*. I am so glad to stay a few days at her place, and I give her a hug.

_Damn! I forgot so much about that dream, which is a pity since it seemed rather important.

I also had the strongest hypnagogic jerk I ever had. It was maybe five minutes after having gone to sleep. I was stabbed by something or someone, and I woke up kicking the air._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 9

*Lucid Kissing*
Importance: 4/5



I am on my way from the university's main building to the university's library. On the way, I catch sight of *Fanny* sitting on a bench, talking with a few people. I quickly *look away* and continue my way because I know she saw me and I hope she is going to talk to me. I hear her shouting my name so I turn around to face her, pretending not to have seen her just before. I smile at her and become aware I am dreaming.

Fanny gets her face closer to mine and begins kissing me, just barely touching my lips at first, and I feel like I am going to *wake up* any second, so I somehow try to mentally tell her not to kiss me too passionately so that I do not wake up because of the excitement. She seems to agree and our kiss becomes gradually more passionate, but not too fast.

_Still, I woke up after maybe ten or fifteen seconds of kissing. It took me a few hours to understand it was a lucid dream, since there was not a moment when I thought "wait, I am dreaming." I just was not lucid, and suddenly I was, but I do not remember this moment where one realizes he is dreaming._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 12

*GTA IV*
Importance: 2/5



I am playing _GTA IV_ for the first time and I am having a great time; I feel like I am in the game, the atmosphere is really top-notch. After driving away from the police, I end up in the *countryside* where I find a *bar*. I enter the bar (from this point, it feels less like a video game and more like a movie or real life) with another young guy, and I am now playing the role of this young guy. In the bar, the main protagonist just talks to the *bartender* for a short amount of time. The bartender seems like a nice guy, and just before leaving, the hero points at a cup and asks if it contains *cassettes*. The bartender, puzzled by the question, answers that no, and the hero and me both leave the bar.

We are outside the bar and I feel like something is *not right*. I ask the hero to duck on the wooden footbridge we are standing on (and which leads to the bar). At first, I think I was right because there is a guy hiding behind the bushes, holding a *gun*, but then I understand he is not aiming at us but at the bar. The bartender comes out of the bar and begins to *shoot* at him and at us, and we run for our lives.

We are now between a few trees and a wall, and the bartender and his bodyguards will be here any second. The guy with us tells us we are done, and I tell him that no we are not since we have a *helicopter* hidden in the trees. The hero tries to start the helicopter, but it is too late, and the evil guys are aiming at our new friend and me. This guy just rips his clothes off and is now *naked* except for a shirt, and I scream "NO!!!" as he is being shot dead by the bartender. Since it is like a movie or a game, the whole scene has music playing and the death of this guy is the *climax* of the song. I understand this guy who has been shot is not only a random guy, but the symbol of *homosexuality*, and I feel even more angry at these people for being homophobic.

_The fact that he was naked made me think of him as a homosexual? Curious._


Fragment:
I am with Olivier and another guy in a Japanese-like room. We are sitting in a Japanese fashion, waiting for the master to come. He finally comes and asks us what girls we want to *have sex* with. We are supposed to have a huge orgy that we just paid for. I feel awkward as I just do not want to have sex in front of lots of people, but we have paid, so I guess I have no choice.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

*Dude! Where's My Cart?*
Importance: 2/5



I do some quick *shopping* in a small store near where I now live. It seems I have moved to another part of the world (maybe Japan, although the cashier there does not talk in Japanese), and I have nothing to eat at home, thus the shopping.

I am standing near the cashier and she picks up the items from my cart. Among the things I bought are at least *four sticks of bread* and two pies. I am surprised I took that much bread.

I push the cart and the food items away from the cashier and give her the money. The next thing I know, the cart has *disappeared*, and I walk outside to see if someone is escaping with my food. I do not see anything except for a *gang* of young guys who circle me with a not-so-friendly look on their face. I hurry back inside and find my cart more or less where it was supposed to be. I take it and go to the *pub* where I meet a girl. I sit down to a table with that girl, my cart near me so as to not lose it one more time.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 17

_My closest friends do not know a thing about my interest in dreams and lucid dreaming, not because I want to keep that secret but because it has been a while since I am preparing a role-playing game campaign for my friends (Olivier, Yoan and others who appear in my dreams regularly), and the game would be all about false awakenings, lucid dreams, lucid techniques (WILD, DILD...), etc., so I would rather have them play without any former knowledge of what all these things are.
As a result, I often think about my dreams and about my dream journal but rarely talk about those things to my friends._

*The Dream Journal Discussion*
Importance: 3/5



It is dark outside. Olivier, Leslie (Olivier's girlfriend) and I are standing near a car, probably mine. We are just talking about random things when suddenly Leslie begins to talk about *dream journals*. She says people use dream journals to *sleep better* and she gives a lousy explanation. I would usually avoid talking about dream journals, but this is too much, and I tell them that it is definitely not use to "sleep better" and I do not see how it would be linked to better quality sleep. The whole discussion is in our mother tongue, French, but then I tell them dream journals are used to improve "dream recall" (in English). They seem like they do not know what dream recall could be, so I begin an explanation.


Fragment:
I am with *Anne* from the drama classes. Other people from the drama class (including Leslie and Olivier, perhaps) are with us, and we are walking in my university. Anne is behind everyone else, and I slow down to talk with her. Anne is this cute girl with that somewhat innocent, naive way of talking and behaving, with very flashy clothes. She takes out a *camera* made out of some kind of foam and begins filming... I do not really know what, actually. She is an *artist*, so I find it completely OK that I do not understand what she is filming, as she just seems to film the hallway of the university with the others walking away from us.

_We also talked about a few things, but I forgot most of that dream, which is a shame because it somehow made my day. That girl always makes me smile or laugh when she acts in our drama classes, and I felt the same in that dream. Unfortunately we (not only with Anne but with most of the students) did not talk much, since as soon as the class is done, everybody leaves._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 21

*The Tsunami*
Importance: 3/5



I am in a big city in *Japan*, maybe T&#244;ky&#244; or &#212;saka. I am not a student there anymore, I am a tourist with other tourists who all seem to have better Japanese skills than me. We are just outside a hotel downtown. All the buildings (hotel included) are high, at least twenty floors, but they do not hide an impressive view of the *ocean* at maybe four or five kilometers of our hotel.

As I walk away from the hotel without the other tourists, I notice a rather big *wave* coming toward us. The wave quickly grows up and become a HUGE wave, maybe thirty meters high.

I run the opposite direction and scream "*TSUNAMI!*" before entering our hotel, hoping it will resist such a spectacular force. I enter the main hall of the hotel through glass doors and look behind me only to see Japanese people and the tourists being *ripped apart* by the tsunami. I jump on a table before the glass doors *explode* and the water flows in. The water rises quickly, and I am lucky that the table *floats*. I worry that there will be so much water that the table and I will go up to the ceiling and I will end either crushed or drowned.

I now see what the tsunami does to various people: first I see another house in which the water quickly rises and I am also standing on a table, then I see a *gothic girl* in a house, but the tsunami does not seem to reach her. She is also standing on a table, except she is *sleeping* on her feet. She is actually dreaming that I am *masturbating* her, and I feel like I am really with her, except I know that she is *dreaming* all this and I am just a *product of her imagination*, she is actually masturbating herself in her sleep. She begins to wake up, and I am still here although I was her dream; she feels my body as I *kiss* her so passionately it nearly hurts.

The sound of a car door closing. She opens her eyes and I understand that it is her *boyfriend*. I have instant access to her thoughts as if I was still her imagination but, real or not, she is still afraid of him seeing me. She gets down the table and leaves the room, leaving me now *naked* in her room. I look around, searching for a towel, although I think it would not make the guy much more content if he saw me with only a towel rather than naked.

The boyfriend sees me and *chases* me. I run out of the house. Directly outside the house, there is a parking lot with a few cars there, and I try to open them all. The first two are locked, but the third one, a sportscar, is unlocked. I enter the car and pray for the keys to be there, scared of that guy who must be just behind me now. The keys are there so I start the car, but too late: the guy got inside just before I was able to leave.

I am now driving with this guy next to me, and I understand I am dreaming. He threatens me verbally, but I tell him I do not give a damn since I know I am dreaming and nothing wrong will happen to me. This makes him totally *confused*, and he sits back in the car while I drive. Satisfied with that turn of events, I smile and continue driving while the dream fades to black.

_I rarely remember so much detail. I also had two other dreams but I forgot most of them. One was about me being the main character of_ Assassin's Creed_, but with a gun and a flashlight._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 26

_These last days I had quite a few dreams about various people. One was about a former friend with whom I was very close, but we stopped talking for several reasons. In that dream (that I had just after having spent a part of the evening talking about her to my friend Olivier), I came to her apartment and apologized for all the wrong things I did to her. On the very evening I sent her an e-mail and a text message to apologize, and although I still did not get any answer yet, I am grateful I had that dream, otherwise I would have not apologized as soon.


Anyway, here is the dream I had just before waking up:_

*Canons and Venoms*
Importance: 2/5



I am with a group of people, maybe ten or twelve, near a big gate, in the middle of nowhere. A car door opens and a man with a beard appears. He looks a little like a *pirate* and has a *shotgun* in his hands.

I have a shotgun too, so I aim at him. I am afraid I am going to die, because I am not the leader of the group, so I am just a useless, non-charismatic guy among others. We aim at each other, but nobody shoots. My group and I are well aware of the *power* this bearded man has.

We are now behind the gate. There is a clearing with nothing else to be seen around. The pirate is now several hundreds of meters away from us. We cannot walk anymore for some reason. We can only *crawl* away before the pirate gets back to us. I try to shoot him dead, but at this distance it is useless and the lead bullets are just too scattered. The pirate is aware of that, and instead of aiming directly at us, he aims at the *sky*. At first, my friends do not understand what is happening, but I get it: since he is too far away, he aims at the sky and hopes for the bullets to fall directly on us.

He completely misses his first shots, but then the lead falls not even *a meter away* from my feet as I am still crawling to the gate. He now throws something bigger at us, like bowling balls, and I try to avoid them as best as I can, but when I turn around, there are only two of us left. The other guy has been touched by one of these orange balls and he is now *solidifying* until he is just stone. I see his whole body *crumbling* in front of me, and I finally reach the gate, safe.

I am now able to stand up. I pull on the rusty gate until it opens, and rushes to a *truck* next to the gate. I try to jump on the truck and to open the door as quickly as possible, but there is no driving commands anywhere. The truck cannot be used because the *video game* I am in is not advanced enough to be able to drive anything else than cars. I lose some precious time thinking about that as the pirate, who has grown into a *giant man* maybe fifteen meters high, gets closer. I run to the closest building, which seems to be a house. I enter the garden and see a trapdoor, which I open.

It is completely dark inside, and I see something moving. I take out a gun and shoot the thing until it disappears, not too sure of what it was. There is a ladder to climb down that place which seems to be the *sewers*. I take the ladder and quickly close the trapdoor before that giant thing arrives. It is really pitch black inside the sewers, and I am still holding the ladder. I am not climbing down any further because I hear strange sounds. I want to activate the *flashlight* which is supposed to be in the front pocket of my shirt, but I notice I do not have any front pocket. I find a flashlight in another pocket, but since I do not have any front pocket, I am forced to keep it in my left hand while my right hand holds the gun, all of that while hung on a ladder. There are lots of these creatures rushing on me, and I only see them when I hit one with a bullet. They all look like *Venom* from _Spiderman_.

My gun is not powerful enough and I think I will soon run out of bullets, so I decide to open the trapdoor and get outside again. I quickly close the trapdoor below me and run out of the garden when I meet a *young girl*. She has an emo-punk look with black hair and she looks like she is 18. My first thought is that I want to hit on her, but then I see an older woman and I understand they are both working for the game company who created the _Half-Life_ series of games. I decide to get back to work, since I now remember I am working with them.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 27

*Unkillable Killer*
Importance: 2/5



I am walking down some stairs when I see a girl who was in my Japanese class a few years ago, *Christelle*, except she looks far better than before. She has an even larger chest than usual and I have trouble looking at her face since she is down the stairs and I have a pretty good view. She tells me I have to *flee*, that it is a matter of life and death.

There is now a *killer* in the building, taking out the people with me one after the other. He is quite good-looking, with glasses and blue eyes. I spend my time running from one room to another.

I am now on a balcony, a little less than ten floors above the ground, with a woman with me. I can see the lights of the city in the middle of the night. I think we are the last people alive in the building. I wait by the door with a gun in my hand when someone enters the balcony. The woman is relieved to see it is someone from the police, like a *SWAT* guy, but I recognize him: it is the killer, disguised to make us think he is here to *save* us. I aim my gun at his head, somewhere where he does not have any protection, and I *shoot* two or three times, but he just would not die. I drop the gun and run out, closing the door of the balcony even if the woman is still on the balcony with the killer, and I rush down the stairs as quickly as possible.

I am now getting outside the building, completely *naked*. There are a few people either looking at me or at the building, because they know there is a killer inside. There is my friend Mike and two relatives. I go to these relatives and tell them we have to go and leave by car, but since they are not too young anymore, they walk slowly and I am afraid the killer might catch up with me, so I go and see Mike instead. There is a little boy who tries to *steal* Mike's shirt, so I catch the little boy, but when I look at my hands, I am only holding the shirt.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

December 29

_Long time no write! I actually had a dream on the 29th of December, two days after my last dream entry, and I felt it was so important but I was so lazy to write it down, so I just recorded myself narrating the dream, but then I was too lazy to write it down still, and I was too lazy to write any of my other dreams up until now. Anyway, here's the dream:_

*Ghost Don't Exist*
Importance: 5/5



There are some people who think *ghosts don't exist*. They have set up televisions and other devices to check if ghosts really don't exist. After some time, it seems that they have enough evidence to claim that ghosts don't exist. I am here with them, and I *agree* with their conclusions. We are all about to leave when everything around us shakes. It doesn't feel like an earthquake but more like reality shattering around us, and the ghost of a woman appears in the room we're in.

Next, I am in my house, in the kitchen, with Choupette (my dog). There is shit on the floor, and the shit just *moves around* without anybody touching it. But it's more than just something out of the ordinary for me, and I realize it's a *proof* ghosts exist. Then I'm going to bed and I quickly fall asleep.

I am now dreaming that I am on my terrace, and I quickly understand that I am dreaming. So *I am lucid within a normal dream*. In other words, I am fully aware that I am dreaming, but I don't get that what happened just before I went to bed was a dream. On the terrace, I can see my *grandmother* _(who's been dead for a few years now)_ floating a few feet high. I fly in her direction. I am now floating next to her, and I tell her: “I am sorr...” She interrupts me, telling me that I have to listen to her, but I don't, and I tell her: “No, YOU listen to me. I regret not having told you that before it was too late, but I love you, I really love you.” She answers: “I'm sorry, but I'm just here to tell you that everything is true, that ghosts really exist.”

I immediately wake up after that _(it's a false awakening, and I am not lucid anymore)_. I think to myself that this was just a dream, that ghosts don't exist, and I get up and go into the kitchen. Choupette is still here and the shit is still moving around, and I still think that ghosts are pushing it.

I am now in a *waiting line* in some kind of airport, but at the same time it's my living room. I see *Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne*, a friend who is taking acting classes with me, and she tells me to take one of the guys in the waiting line and to throw him in the air. I do it several times, not knowing why, but then I notice Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne, this guy and all the other people in the waiting line are *ghosts* because I can *see through them* now.

_I woke up after that, feeling very weird. In the dream, even if the shit was moving and it was some kind of evidence for the existence of ghosts, I chose not to believe it, and there was my grandmother telling me that yes, they existed. Then I woke up in the dream, chose not to believe it still, and then there was Laure-H&#233;l&#232;ne showing me that yes, they existed. So as I woke up, I felt like if I would think for one second that ghosts did not exist, there would be something happening that would show me they existed, and my grandmother wouldn't be happy about it. So when I woke up, I really felt like ghosts existed, although I have always been skeptical about it._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 12, 2009

*A View of the City*
Importance: 4/5



There is a door in front of me. As I open it, I discover I am on top of a building, on some sort of *scaffold* made of planks. My friend Guillaume is here, standing on some planks. I join him and I suddenly become aware I am dreaming. I can see the city I'm in from above. I guess the little things moving in-between the buildings are cars, and I try to *zoom* in on the city, as if I had binoculars. I am amazed at the amount of details I can see from up there: I can see people walking in the street, and I can nearly see them blink. It seems as if the dream has more details and is more vivid than reality. After having zoomed in and out a few times, I decide I want to wake myself up, just to see if I can control that. I count: one, two...

_... and at the very moment I say "three" in my dream, I wake up._


Fragment:
I am sitting at my desk, doing something on my computer. I notice *Marina* is sitting next to me, quite close. I wish she would just do something, and when I get my hands off the keyboard, I let my arm slightly touch her, hoping for a reaction. She types something on the keyboard, then does more or less the same with her arm, and our hands *touch* for a very short time.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

May 13

Fragment:
I am in bed with *Lise*, a good friend I met a few years ago on the Internet. She is on her side, looking at me, smiling. I am also laying on my side, and I get closer to her. She begins to *kiss* my neck and I do the same, a little surprised she wants to get that intimate with me, but that's OK with me as it's a rather pleasant surprise. We then kiss while getting really close, and I feel her body against mine.

_That's not the first time I have this feeling, but it was so great kissing her and feeling the heat of her body that it seemed like it was better than real life. I wonder how that's possible?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 19

_Alright, dream journal next to my bed to take notes, let's try to be serious once more!_

*A Potentially Snakey Road*
Importance: 2/5



I am on my way home, walking alone in the street, except nobody seems to maintain the road (and the sidewalks too) anymore. The grass is really high at places and I cannot see my feet at all. I see a friend, Leslie, making her way through the road in my direction. She stops when she sees me and we talk for a while. She tells me she's going to take her bus, but as she says that, we see it coming toward us. She waves at the bus driver but the bus doesn't stop as she's nowhere near a bus stop. Since she has to wait for her next bus and we're next to my home, I offer her a drink.

She accepts, and so we are walking the rest of the way to my home, trying to walk where the grass is the smallest as to be sure not to get bitten by *snakes*.

We are now home, and I ask her if she wants to drink some *peach soymilk*. As I drink some, I notice the drink has a very chemical flavor, the same flavor as a peach drink I sometimes bought when I was living in Japan. It's quite tasty.


Fragment:
I am on my way home, at night. I am *hiding* from the *police* and I need to reach my target (my home) as in a GTA-like game. I am going down the last slope leading to my street when I see a few people going the opposite way. These guys are foreigners living in Japan but I don't know most of them. But since I also lived in Japan, I nod to them. Among the people I nod to, I see *Karin*, a nice girl who lived next to me for my whole journey in Japan. They are about to play in some short movie, and some guy casts them in various roles as they walk.


*Machete Killing*
Importance: 3/5



I am playing a game called 'revolver' with some friends, some rhythm game that can be played with just a few friends and some random music track. We are sitting in a classroom. The class must have just ended since people are leaving.

We stop playing and I play with some cops, pretending to hit them with a real *knife* I am holding, and we simulate some fight with the action being slowed down (bullet-time-like), when I see this guy coming. He is a big guy with long, curly hair and a big beard, and he definitely doesn't seem to want a hug since he is *running* in our direction holding a *really big knife*. He is actually running toward one of the cops, and I push the cop so that the psychopath misses him.

I run away from the guy but he chases me. I wish I wouldn't have to use my knife (which mutated into some kind of a *machete*) but he seems eager to kill me, so I *stab* him somewhere in the body. He backs off a little, but quickly comes back and I understand I will have to kill him for good. I hit him in the side of the neck twice. I cut maybe a third of his head off, and there is flesh hanging. He seems really hurt this time but he still brandishes his knife, and I hit him two more times, this time in the middle of the head. I hate myself for having done something so digusting but I had to, and I tell myself everything will be OK, it was in *self-defence* and I won't have any problems with the cops.

Well, maybe not so fast since the guy seems like he is still not quite dead!

_That was a hard man to kill! I also had a dream about a girl I wanted to date for a short time, Fanny, but I can't remember much of it._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 20

*A Labyrinth University*
Importance: 2/5



Here I am, waiting for an exam at my university, in what seems to be the main hall. I have no idea on what exam I am supposed to take, but I am waiting in line behind a few people. After some time, there is nobody left in front of me, so I must be the next one, but the line is in the *middle of the main hall*, so when it is my turn, I've got *no idea* where I am supposed to go.

I'm walking in the hall, searching for a door with anything, a note on the door or a door ajar with a teacher waiting, but I cannot find anything. A woman I'm supposed to know stops me and asks me how I am, but I tell her I cannot wait because I've got an exam. The woman, who happens to be a teacher, asks me if it's with Monsieur Hugo and I tell her I don't know (I don't even know the guy!). A girl tells me I have to go to room *A315* for my exam, so I hurry to a door only to find I got confused and went to room 135.

I have to get to the third floor, so I rush up the stairs and find myself at the third floor. There are pipes and *steam* coming out everywhere, and I have to make my way through this labyrinth of pipes. I finally reach room 315 and try to open the door, but it's closed. I curse myself for being so stupid: I went to room D315 instead of A315, and I have to go to another building. I go down the stairs but there are *Japanese girls* who are blocking my way. I have to follow them but they walk slowly. One of the girls notices me, apologizes and lets me so I take the opportunity to continue rushing down the stairs when behind me, I see an amazing-looking Japanese girl. She gives me an intense look and I wish I didn't have to hurry to my exam. When I look at her, I see *stars* on her face, but I don't quite know if it's her make-up or small stars levitating around her face.

_I should get used to that, for God's sake! A woman looking at me is the ideal dream sign, it happens all the time._


Fragment:
I am at home, maybe just waking up, when I see one of the *kitties* inside the house. I was pretty sure it was outside when I closed the doors and went to bed, but when I turn around, I see my dog *Choupette* although she went on holidays with my parents. Maybe the kitty even *mutated* into the dog. I finally get it's not normal and I am actually dreaming, although I feel I am already more or less about to wake up, so I decide to wake myself up by *killing myself*. There is a gun and a knife nearby, but I figure it wouldn't be smart to blow my brains out if I'm actually not dreaming, so I use my hand to mimic a gun and *shoot* myself. I don't know if it worked, but I feel I'm quickly waking up.

_I never want to kill myself in dreams, it doesn't even interest me... I wonder why I did that._


Fragment:
I am watching *Harper's Island*. I already watched the whole series and I am watching the first episode for the second time. At the same time, I am one of the secondary characters, one of those who won't last long and will be killed within a few episodes without any doubt.
I'm so amazed as a spectator because when the *killer* shows up and has a chat with one of the other characters, it seems so *obvious* it's the killer. I tell myself it's impossible other people didn't get from watching this first episode who was the killer.

----------


## doctor

Very interesting idea about the "hand" gun. I usually think about what would happen if what i thought was a lucid was actually real life. You came up with a very nice alternative!

----------


## Flying Mandarine

doctor: I'm very cautious in real life and I always prefer to double-check everything... I guess that attitude showed up in the dream, although if I had a gun nearby, I could have just told myself that if there was a gun, it couldn't have been anything else than a dream. But well, that over-cautiousness sure helps me becoming lucid!


July 21

Fragment:
I am in the bus going to university, sitting near a *Japanese girl*. Behind us are two other Japanese girls, and all three are students at the same university as me. I must look worried because the girl next to me asks me what's wrong, and I tell her I don't have my *bus card*, so I cannot pay (although strangely enough, if I'm already inside the bus it means I necessarily paid for it), and that's why I don't take the bus these days and take my car instead. She tells me the bus driver won't notice a thing if the three Japanese girls and me enter the bus at the same time, showing three cards (theirs) instead of four, and I tell her I'm surprised a Japanese person would think that way, because Japanese people follow the laws pretty strictly.
The girl looks quite attractive, and as we talk about other things, I end up with my left shoulder touching her right shoulder, thinking we might get closer than that since she seems eager to.

_I told a friend before going to bed that I would have to take the car often next year instead of the bus because the bus stops coming before the end of my classes most of the time... And I also had my bus card stolen a month ago._


*Slicing Breasts And Killing Kings*
Importance: 2/5



I am watching an old forgotten *sci-fi movie*. It's supposed to have been released roughly at the same time as _Star Wars_, but it was bad timing and the movie wasn't really good, so it was more or less forgotten by everyone.

The two main characters, a woman and a man wearing white retro-futuristic suits, are in a room facing a *levitating woman*. She's wearing a *mask* which gives her magical powers. The hero turns around only to see his partner's breasts getting *magically sliced*, one slice at a time. He takes some kind of *spear* on the floor and *pierces* the masked woman's head.

I hope, in front of my TV set, that the masked woman isn't dead, because he could have just knocked her unconscious or something of the sort, and not just kill her as brutally, but the spear only went through the mask, not the woman's head. She stops levitating.

The movie now turns into a *video game*. I might still be in the spaceship, but it looks more like *sewers* now. All I can see in the various 'rooms' of the sewers are toilets and women. The women are just searching for the exit, and so do I. At one point, one of her goes through a very small opening in the bottom of a wall, but I cannot enter as I am a guy, and guys in the game cannot access certain rooms because they're too *big*.

I find another bigger opening which leads me to some high *platform* in the woods. There is a good guy waiting to be saved, but next to him are guards patrolling. Each time I talk to the good guy, I have to cancel the conversation because I'm afraid I'll be caught by one of the guards, so I *push* them off the platform.

After I pushed the second guy, I hear a crowd and I understand that somebody saw the body of one of the guards, and now everyone knows there is an *intruder* on the platform.

I jump off the nearly ten-meter high platform on the ground, only to find myself in front of lots of armed *knights* lead by *King Richard*. I manage to grab a sword. I know I have to kill Richard, but there are just too many threats here, so I run up a hill. Only King Richard on his horse follows me, the others being too slow, and when I turn around, I jump on him (although his horse disappeared, so it's far easier). King Richard actually looks like *Alexis* (a guy practicing kendo with me), and I hesitate to kill him, not knowing if killing would be the right thing to do.

_There was quite a lot in common in the second part of that dream with_ Assassin's Creed_, and I quickly thought about it during the evening._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 22

_Nearly one month ago, I was with my friend Olivier and I was attacked by some guys at the beach and I ended up at the hospital with my hand badly hurt. And just now, I noticed that this dream was about me having bandages on my hand, waking up at the hospital and talking about it with Olivier. I guess that's just a coincidence, but that's odd._


*At Home With Three Girls*
Importance: 4/5



*Screams* in my house wake me up in the middle of the night. I rush in the bedroom upstairs, where the screams come from, and it's a woman, vaguely reminiscent of a girl I saw two or three times in my life, *Lokye*, screaming because she's a drug addict and so she's a little on the crazy side. I ask her what's going on, and she tells me she just wants me in her bed. I don't really mind that, so I tell her I'll be back in a short while, and I go down into my room, I don't really know why, maybe to fetch my *dream journal* and a pen in case I make dreams I need to write down during the night.

I am now lying in my bed when the door opens. It's *Sylvia*, an ex-girlfriend, and she just sits on my bed. She tells me something about wanting me right now.

I am now upstairs again, but I wonder: if Lokye is in the bedroom upstairs, so where is *Elisabeth*? I hear someone moving in the study room. I open the door and here she is, sleeping in a bed that's not supposed to be here. I realize she has trouble sleeping because of the crazy girl next door, and I don't really know if I want to end up in Elisabeth's room or in Lokye's.

_Elisabeth is spending a few days at home as a friend and we spent the evening together so I knew I would dream of her anyway. I also dreamed of cats, which seems fitting too since we spent the evening outside, with nearly ten cats meowing and trying to eat our food._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 23

Fragment:
I am in my house, upstairs, and I hear my parents greeting someone. I go down the stairs and see *Jo*. He asks me if I'm ready, and I tell him I am. He is supposed to give me some *soldier*-like *training*. We go out the front door and into my garden.

_Don't remember much about this one. I also had a dream about_ 24 _(the series) in which the series is actually based on a video game, and each episode of each season has been released before but in a video game. I could either play the video game with some not-so-interesting parts, the end of each game being the episode that would be aired (without the game part) on TV a few weeks after. I guess it kind of led me to the next dream._


*Helping Jack*
Importance: 3/5



It is the shooting of the second episode of a new season of _24_. It takes place inside a *supermarket* in which there is a man threatening to detonate a *bomb*. We are three good guys here, Jack Bauer, an Arabic guy and me. The bomb already exploded and there are people near the checkout, some injured, but all panicked. We draw our guns as we run inside the supermarket, running from aisle to aisle, taking cover.

The bad guy sees us, draws his weapon and shoots. As the man shoots, boxes and cans explode all around us, spreading their contents on the ground. We have to *duck* all the way as bullets fly above our heads. I have trouble ducking and running at the same time, and I cannot run like that as fast as Jack, and I tell myself I cannot even *act* properly, and the viewers will certainly think I'm a loser.

We are now near the bad guy, and just before he gets arrested by Jack (or killed, I don't know), he manages to *shoot* the Arabic guy with us, who falls to the floor.

It's supposed to be a big *shocker*, because he seems to be one of the main protagonists and he dies all suddenly during the second episode, and I decide to make it even more shocking and touching by running to him, dropping my weapon. I take him in my arms as he's *dying*, and once he's gone for real, I let out a giant "*NOOOOOO!!!!*", my "no" slowly transforming into heartbreaking crying. As I do that, I think to myself I hope it's going to be touching and not just ridicule as is often the case.


_That next dream was so powerful and, in a way, realistic, I could swear it happened in some other plane of existence. When I woke up, I was so tired I wanted to turn on my computer and write it down immediately, but I hadn't slept enough so I just kept on thinking about that dream, hoping I wouldn't forget a single detail._

*What Chases Us*
Importance: 5/5



I wake up in my room. It's dark outside, but the moonlight gives my bedroom a blue shade. The window is wide open, without any mosquito nets or blinds. I wonder why it's that way, getting up to close the window, and on my way to the window I understand I am dreaming.

Out the window, I see the garden and the rest of the house, but it's... *different*. There are lots of flowers and it looks like I'm in the garden of Eden. It's so beautiful I jump out the window and admire the view. The house seems cleaner too. The striking thing is, everything seems different but is where it should be. I don't see anything out of place, the size of the garden, the place of the trees, everything seems so *real* and not just blurry as in most dreams. But at the same time, something seems to have gone so awfully well as everything seems to pretty up. I know I'm dreaming, but somehow it's too *realistic* to just be a dream.

I walk from the back of the house to the front and wonder how *Choupette*, the dog, looks like. If everything seems to be much prettier, how would she look? Before getting in the house, I sit down because I see another pretty flower, but a little different. There is *McDonald's* written on the flower. I pluck the flower and tears it apart, cursing against McDonald's for putting advertisements even on weird flowers in my dreams. I enter the house through the door to the dining room and here she is, exactly the *same* as she is. I think to myself it's normal since she's already so pretty, and head to the other rooms. And my house is no exception: everything seems so pretty, so cosy, as if the whole world, all objects included, went *happy*.

I walk to the kitchen, then to the living room, where I can see the stairs leading to the first floor, although instead of being made of tiled floors, is made of a beautiful, Cannes-like red carpet. And there, in the living room, I see the *TV set*, although it's *on its side*. The TV is showing the staircase, as if there was a surveillance camera in the staircase. As I watch, a *red A* which looks like the symbol of anarchy, paints itself in *blood without anybody painting it*. I take the remote control and switch channels, but whenever I press a button, it switches to a different surveillance camera in my house. I can see a *bicycle* up the stairs, with a wheel turning without anybody touching it. It seems whatever is doing these things is getting closer to me, and the TV is here to distract me so that *it* can get me. All those pretty things I saw were actually just a trap, and it hides something that went *awfully wrong*.

I'm hoping this happens only in my house, and I rush outside, where it's now the middle of the day. I run past my garden with all the pretty flowers, and open the gate to my house. Some of the gate's wooden planks are hanging and about to fall. I can see another bicycle outside, and I realize what's happening here is happening in the *whole dream world*.

I run down the slope in front of my home and I see *other people* running. I'm heading toward the main road, where everyone else's going. Running seems a little irrealistic because it's not tiring at all and I have my back so *erect* it's strange. Other people run the same way, and I admire once more the way everything in my street looks and feels like. This really feels like *reality*.

I caught up with some people. Among other people, I see a tall man with curly hair and two girls. They, too, look like real people and not the archetypes of the good-looking girls I always meet in my dreams. I chat with them, telling them my name is Patrice and I just rushed out of my home where weird things happened. I am overly *excited* and joyful because of what's happening and because I've never been lucid for so long, but they seem to ignore me. We enter a tunnel where I just shout about how cool this all is, and I notice the *reverberation* of my voice. I say out loud that even the reverberation seems real. I feel like the *newbie* nobody wants to explain what's happening to. All of a sudden and for a split second, I feel that odd feeling you have when you're about to lose that connection to the dream to fall back into wakefulness, so I remind myself I should rub my hands if I'm about to wake up.

At the end of the tunnel, there's a door that one of the girl opens, pointing out a *drinking fountain* next to the door. It's the kind of fountain you need to press a button for it to give you water, but nobody pushed the button and still the water flows. I understand that the... thing that was chasing me in my house also *poisoned* the water, and is inviting me to drink it. That's why the city, possibly the world, seems abandoned. I think to myself most of the people must have died.

I ask one of the girls with me if every food touched by 'that' is spoilt and deadly, but she takes a *chocolate bar* on a counter in the room we're in. She splits it in two and it seems it's not spoilt although the chocolate bar was pretty much on display. She tells me this 'thing' is manipulating everything, but cannot poison everything it touches.

We're walking in the building we entered and I _suddenly wake up.

I also had another dream about meeting a friend of Elisabeth who just gave birth but still had a big belly, like she was still pregnant, but it's a bit meaningless compared to that dream. I just loved the feeling of being connected to other real people, or so it seems, and I have the impression I'll go back to that universe to continue the dream. I sure hope so!

I think the people didn't really care about me because they must have felt like I'm just one guy among tons of others who just pop out of nowhere, find the dream world cool, and then wake up all of a sudden because of a lack of control. But that cannot be, those are just dream characters and they don't exist in real life... isn't it?

Anyway, the shift from a paradise-like dream to a horror dream to a survivalist/end of the world dream was great._

----------


## Steve5513

About that girl you mentioned you wanted to find at the beginning, surely if you just wanted her to be there in your lucid dreams she would appear?

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Steve5513: I guess I just lost interest in that girl over time. I was struggling to find her again in my dreams at the beginning, enough to justify calling my dream journal with her name, but in the end I kind of forget her. I think it's because when I have such a powerful dream, at first it seems like there is something real about it, but then, as weeks pass by, I feel like it was actually just a dream.


July 24

Fragment:
I am in a train station, waiting for the next train with *Leslie*. I don't feel at ease because I have no luggage with me, the only piece of luggage I had was already put on the train which will come soon, but it gives me the impression I'm forgetting something. After some time, Leslie tells me the train is coming, and I hear it slowing down.

_Yesterday I took a short walk which led me to an abandoned train station._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 25

Fragment:
I am playing some *turn-based strategy game*. At first, I have to control only two or three units, but there are elements of *real-time* strategy in the game, and since I'm not very good, the opponent's units are damaging my units pretty quickly. Then I am *cycling* through three units. Each time they fall on the ground, I have to click on them to *activate* them again. It's a little annoying, but it's made on purpose so that the game has one more element of strategy in it.

_For once, I was really playing the game only. Usually, it's a mix between me playing the game and me being the characters in the game. The phone woke me up in the middle of the dream.


Another fragment from just before waking up for good:_

Fragment:
I'm sitting in a classroom reading a comics while eating *strawberry freezepops*. There are only strawberry freezepops in a wooden box that's labeled Fraise/Framboise (Strawberry/Raspberry). Next to me are sitting two pupils I gave classes too a few months ago, Moïse and I think Marion. It's already my third or fourth pop and Moïse tells me I can eat more if I want. I do want to but I don't want to eat them all so I decline the offer.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 26

_My recall went a little down, certainly because I didn't read any dream journals like I usually do before going to bed._

Fragment:
My friend *Elisabeth* knocks on my door and enters my bedroom. She's getting closer and closer to the bed where I'm laying down, asking me if I'm awake, but I cannot open my eyes and cannot talk. It's very frustrating, I just want to tell her I'm awake and I feel like my eyes are about to open, but still I cannot open them.

_Since Elisabeth broke up with her boyfriend the day before, I was hoping we could... enjoy her stay more. I had trouble sleeping every night until she left, hoping she would come to my bed, so it's no surprise it got into my dreams._


Fragment:
I hear the door to my room opening, but I'm too tired to get up. At first I think it's Elisabeth, but as the dream evolves, she transforms into another close friend of mine, *Janine*. I hear her walking into the bathroom which is near my bedroom, and taking a shower. The strange thing is, I feel the pressure of the water coming out of the shower pommel as if it was aimed at my *right foot*. Still, I'm too tired to try and see what's going on, but after a while I get up and I see water everywhere in my room which begins to get *flooded*.

_I had a few other dreams where I was in my bed and waking up, and it often had to do with Elisabeth, but I forgot them._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 27

Fragment:
I'm hanging around in my bedroom when I see a *black gecko*, and then another one, not black but red and blue, a little like *Spiderman*. I figure that for some reason I cannot take them outside, so I put both in a small jar. I think to myself the jar is too small for both geckos.
I am now in my living room, on the phone with a *hotline*. They try to help me with my computer, but they end up offering me to buy a new hard drive, which has nothing to do with my computer issue. I think they just won't help me.

_Ever since I've got that new computer, it keeps on crashing like that, and nobody's found out what the problem is.
And about the geckos, it's been two weeks one of my cats always brings me live geckos in front of my door, at night, as a present maybe? I try to show the cat I don't care but she still does it every now and then._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 28

Fragment:
I'm going to feed all the kittens outside on the terrace. I open the door to let them all in. The next thing I know, I open the fridge and three or the five kittens are *inside the fridge*. From the look of it, it seems like they've been in there for a while, but I know I've put them in the fridge for a good reason, maybe because it was too hot outside. I take all three out, but one of them *doesn't move*. I stare in disbelief, trying to fight against the ugly truth, when the kitty *moves* a little. He's alive, and he'll be okay. Phew!

_Spent a better, longer night now that I'm alone at home again, but it didn't help my recall. I also wrote 'True Blood' in the middle of the night, thinking it would help me remember a dream but I don't even remember having written that down._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 29

_And another fragment! This one must be linked somehow to the episode of_ Hung _I saw yesterday._

Fragment:
I am home, in the dining room, with a few girls. One of them seems to be the leader, and she tells us that we have a *customer* soon, and that we should get ready. She's my pimp, and I am a *prostitute*. I go to my room to change, but I don't really feel comfortable doing what I'm about to do, especially if the woman isn't good-looking enough.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

July 31

_I had quite a few dreams last night, and I noted down just a few words after waking up. For one dream, I wrote down "toy/boy", for another one "cigarettes" and for a last one "girlfriend." I have no idea what those dreams were about, I don't remember a thing! Oh yeah, the "girlfriend" dream was just about the good old making out dream._

Fragment:
I go upstairs to go to the toilet when I see a *scolopendra* on the floor. I look for something like a sheet of paper or a box to make it go outside but I see it going near a door. I know somebody (my parents?) is sleeping behind that door and I'm afraid the scolopendra is going to go under the door.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 2

*Shower Cart*
Importance: 2/5



I downloaded a *freeware game* on my computer. The game is called *Shower Cart* and it's unlike any other computer game as you actually *feel* what's happening.

It's less like a computer game and more like a toy, as there is no real story. I start the game in a *shower stall* with the water hitting my body, and I can *feel* the water. Since I'm not playing the game naked, I'm afraid I'll get all wet, but this is the great thing: you can feel things, but it has no *effect* on you, so I feel the pressure of the water but I'm not wet. The game is mainly just about that, taking a shower for as long as you want, but there are other things to be done.

I press a button on the wall (the shower stall is actually just four walls, no glass) and one side of the wall opens. I get out of the stall and I find myself in a rather dark corridor. I can see other shower stalls, and next to mine is a machine which looks like an *ATM*. I check it out and there are loads of things I can do, like making the stall lower or higher. I try a bunch of them and I manage to *finish the game*.

I restart the game and I realize there are a few different endings, four or five, each of them accessible from the ATM-like machine. I walk up the corridor to find a woman in uniform. She must be the one taking care of the place.

_Also had a dream about Japan and another one about Elisabeth and I making out quite passionately in the streets of Aix-en-Provence, surrounded by a crowd of people with musicians in it. I wish my dreams about her being all over me would stop being just dreams!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 4

_I should write more when I just wake up, these strings of words don't make any sense. "argument over a bottle of juice?" That's weird._

Fragment:
I am running, doing something at the same time _(my dream notes say "meeting, shooting people", whatever that means)_, and I notice I'm dreaming. I want to completely change my surroundings, so I *close my eyes* and imagine another place. The problem is, my eyes are now closed, and I can open them, but my dream body and my real body feel like they are the same body, and I'm unsure of what eyes (the real or the dream ones) will open. After a little focus, I manage to *open* my dream eyes, but everything's already starting to become black.


Fragment:
I am in my kitchen with my mother. I ask her whether she knows where my *hands-free kit* is. I tell her it was in an orange box in my room, and she tells me that yeah, she threw it in the trash a while ago. I begin to *scream* at her, shouting out how stupid she is.

_I was searching for my hands-free kit yesterday, but I'm afraid she actually threw it away because it was in a box. I'll have to ask her. That's funny, I never get angry in waking life. I wonder if the fact that I scream in my dreams means that I actually have to make an effort to be cool and not get angry.

Also had a dream about a video game in which I was the hero and Sonic the bad guy. Had another one about Elisabeth at home, but I don't remember anything about it. Oh, and another one about a play, a comedy. And a last one about a puzzle in a video game. The sun kept on waking me up, so I remember lots of fragments, but it's often very short, uninteresting dreams._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 5

_Nearly every theme (the computer,_ Harper's Island_,_ Heroes_, clowns, murder mystery games...) that appeared in my dreams were things I thought I would dream about, and I told myself: "if you see that in a few hours, then remember it's just a dream and become lucid" but I never managed._


*I Know the Killer!*
Importance: 2/5



I'm taking part in a *murder mystery game* where we've got to find who the killer is. At the beginning, we are plenty of people in a big building, and it's more a live-action medieval-style role-playing game than a murder mystery game.

At one point, I find myself sitting at a table when *Harper's Island's killer* _(won't spoil it for you guys!)_ sits next to me. I watched _Harper's Island_ so I know it's the killer. The story shifted from a murder mystery game to a real murder mystery, and I'm one of the *last survivors*. I know it's the killer who's sitting next to me. On the table in front of me is a *Rube Goldberg* device which the killer starts. At the end of it, there is a little *flag* showing up with "*Pitagora Suicchi*" written on it, in Japanese.

I don't know what to do, am I supposed to tell the killer I know it's the killer? Am I supposed to run away? I feel trapped and I feel I'm going to be the *next victim*.

_Pitagora Suicchi!_



Fragment:

I am sitting at a table with three other people, talking about *coulrophobia* (the phobia of clowns). Just in case they don't know what coulrophobia is, I tell them what it is, and one of them laughs, saying how stupid it is to create a word for something that rare. I tell him that coulrophobia isn't rare and that I've read that one in seven persons is coulrophobic. But just as I say that, I notice that the guy I'm talking to is a *clown* like the one in _Psychoville_, and I think it's quite a coincidence to talk about coulrophobia with a clown.


*Turtles and Snakes*
Importance: 2/5



I just got back home with my car, and my *father* tells me to hurry. I am about to get out of the car when I see Hiro and Ando from _Heroes_ in the back seats. My father, who transformed into Noah, says something to me about an *iPhone*, and I tell him with a fake Japanese accent iPhones are Japanese like Hiro, Ando and me _(I'm not Japanese at all!)_.

I get out of the car and follow Noah, who turned back into my father. We arrive next to the front door, it's getting dark outside, and I hear sweet *melodies*. They seem to be coming from *caterpillars*. Caterpillars making music.

My father asks me to *touch it*. I'm not sure what he means by "it" since there are a few caterpillars here, but he actually talks about a medium-sized *turtle* getting attacked by a red and black *snake*. My father tries to push the snake away but he just won't get away and continues to attack the head of the turtle. I begin to *freak out* and I *scream*, panicked at the idea that if I don't do something, the turtle will *die* in a matter of seconds. I look around me, searching for a stick to get the snake away, but I don't see any.

_Also had another dream about my computer exploding!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 7

*Félix*
Importance: 5/5



It's the end of the afternoon, and I am on my terrace outside, staying with the *kitties*, feeding them. A bigger cat appears just next to me, and I guess it's their mother, but it's *Félix* _(it's not her in the picture, but they look alike, except Félix is/was rather underweight)_. I cannot believe my eyes, and I take her in my arms and rush inside of the house. Félix *disappeared* about ten days ago although she was constantly in my garden and trying to get inside when the door was open, so I was pessimistic and thought she was dead.

But now here  she is, and I'm so *happy* to see her alive. However, she has *blood* all over her, and I don't think she's in a good shape. Actually, she's in a pretty bad shape. I want to call the veterinary right the second, but it's getting darker so I don't think he'll be available, except if it's for an emergency.

But right now, Félix must be really hungry, so I take her to the kitchen and puts her on the floor. I take a moment to lean against the kitchen sink, and as I'm watching the sink, I think to myself that it *better not be a dream*. It seems like it's not, so I don't really believe what I think when I tell myself it could be a dream and not waking life. I'm so *relieved* she's alive.

I open the kitchen cupboard where I can usually find glasses and bowls, but there I find a very small pack of cat food, specially made for cats who have problems of any sort. I take it, open it, and decide to give it to Félix.

_The second I feel the dream turns to black in my mind's eye, I open my eyes and realize it was just a dream. I was so disappointed, so sad.

The worst thing was to dream about me thinking to myself that I really believed she was gone for good until I saw her, but when I woke up, of course she wasn't here, and it feels even more like something's missing. I loved her so much.

The cat food in the dream was the same I saw yesterday when I bought cat food at the supermarket, and I once again thought about Félix most of the day. It was quite predictable that I'd dream about her.

The last time I mentioned her was in the comments of that dream, maybe one or two days before she disappeared._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 8

Fragment:
I am with Kim Bauer from _24_. Sometimes I'm her, sometimes a woman who's a friend of her, and sometimes I'm just me. His boyfriend, which is also sometimes my boyfriend, kisses her or me at times. Sometimes it's for real, sometimes we're just acting the scene for a TV show. The man either wears a *mask* or doesn't, and his way of talking to me feels curious: sometimes he is a nice guy, and sometimes he is just very cold. I quickly realize that this must be because there are *two* of these guys, they are *clones*.

_Yesterday evening, my brother was watching an episode of_ Eleventh Hour _dealing with clones while I was reading stuff about_ 24_.

Once again I took some odd notes during the night. "university kurdikstan?"_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 9

*Koh-Lanta's First Test*
Importance: 3/5



I'm one of the few people who have been *selected* to participate in the new season of *Koh-Lanta* (the French _Survivor_). The others and I are hitting it off pretty well.

However, it's already the first test, maybe to select those who will really be part of the show. The test is a simple *endurance race*. The race begins, and I don't run too fast, which is bad, but not so bad since there is *mud* everywhere; we are in a swamp but it sometimes looks like the gymnasium I was going to with my secondary school. After a short time, I see my friend *Mike* stopping. I also stop to ask him what's wrong, and he tells me that with his leg he cannot run, and so he already has to *give up* on the game. I tell him it's too bad because it would have been great to be together and not just one of us in the game.

It somehow rewinds to the beginning of the race, except Mike isn't here anymore and it really looks like a gymnasium without mud this time. The endurance race is supposed to be pretty long and I decide to run faster than most of the people next to me, trying to catch up with the three or four guys that are in front of us. However, I don't see them, and I realize they ran so fast they already caught up with the last people, as the gymnasium is pretty small. I run even faster, trying not to cut corners too much as there are referees observing us.

After some time, we all stop, as it's the end of the racing time. It seems to me like the endurance race wasn't that long after all, and I'm happy to see I'm among the twelve selected. I smile and try to act friendly with the other selected guys and girls, but they don't seem that friendly for the moment, and I have the impression I might be *forcing my friendliness* a little too much on them.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 12

*Félix, Second Part*
Importance: 5/5



I can see *Félix*, the cat who disappeared about two weeks ago, outside. I immediately go out, take her in my arms and go back inside. I take her to my room and realize that the last time I saw her was in a dream, and this has to be a dream too.

I look at her, making the best of every second I look at her, *enjoying* these moments I will probably never live again in waking life. I'm so happy to see her alive and well in my head, but it also fills me with *sadness*.

I put her on my bed, which is now in the middle of the room, and lie down next to her, in fetal position. I continue to look at her and I finally decide to ask her: "*Do you know what happened to you?*" What I mean by that is, does Félix from the dream world knows what happened to Félix from the waking world? I know it's all in my head, but not only do I prefer to tell myself that we never know, that there might be a link between this dream cat and the waking cat, I also just want to ask, I just want Félix to tell me what happened to her, although strictly speaking it's not really her.

I wonder if Félix is going to answer, as she's a cat, but she opens her mouth and, in a very audible voice, says: "*Yes.*" I then proceed to ask her "So what happened to you?" but she doesn't answer. I ask her again, but still no answer, and everything becomes black, and I think I'm waking up.

_I woke up for a very short time, and fell back asleep and into the dream again._

I take Félix in my arms and go to the kitchen where my *mother* stands. When she sees Félix in my arms, she is so *happy* and tells me it's great I've found her. I can't say I'm too happy because all this is just *not true*, and I tell her: "Well, I haven't really found her, I'm *lucid dreaming*, isn't it?" My mother doesn't seem to understand, and I briefly wonder if I'm not just making things up and speaking with my mother about something she doesn't even know, that maybe it is waking life after all, but I ask her the same question and she doesn't seem as surprised as she should be.

I'm looking at Félix, still in my arms, and *tears* begin rolling down my face.

_I woke up with the same tears rolling down my face the same way. Dreaming about Félix is all about false hope, and although it can feel good to get the impression I can, in a way, still see her, I hate it so much when I wake up._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 14

*Meeting Twong Again*
Importance: 3/5



I'm in some kind of a restaurant, on the first floor, looking down at the people eating on the ground floor. I get down to the ground floor and see *Twong* sitting at a table, eating. That Vietnamese guy had been my neighbor for one year in Japan and I couldn't pronounce his name, so my friend Janine and I were just calling him Twong and the other Vietnamese guy Twing. Seeing him is quite the coincidence since we're supposed to live thousands of kilometers away.

Speaking of the devil, I see *Janine* entering the building. I'm glad to see her here, and I smile at her. She seems happy too, but when I tell her I've got a surprise for her, she seems on the defensive. When she sees Twong is the surprise, her face brightens up, she runs to him and hugs him.

_I've never had any news from Twing or Twong after Janine and I left Japan, although they were very friendly and it seemed like we would stay at least a little bit in touch._


*Great Gun*
Importance: 1/5



A guy and I kick open a door leading into something like a study room. There is a guy in the room, sitting behind a desk, and my friend threatens him with a *gun*. The guy doesn't speak a word, but we hear footsteps getting closer. I grab a chair and when there is this other armed guy entering, I threaten him with my chair while my friend aims the gun at the guy.

I ask the guy to give me his gun. After some time, he surrenders and gives the gun to me. It's rather heavy and it looks quite pretty. The guy, who should be scared and hating us, tells me: "That's a pretty gun, isn't it?" and I tell him that yeah, it is. He's talking to me like there is no danger and being *enemies* shouldn't prevent us from being *friendly* with each other.

_I also had some hypnagogic sounds just after going to bed, which is rare enough to be noted, but after two or three, I woke up because of some cats fighting outside. The sounds were rather scary (some creepy, out-of-place music), but I was excited and wanted the sounds to continue._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 16

_With my brother staying home, I haven't had much time to write my dreams when I wake up, so I always have to do it before going to bed, when most of the details are already forgotten. I wanted to make the best of my time alone to get a shot at polyphasic sleeping, but with him here, I guess that'll be for another time._

Fragment:
A guy tells me we have to hurry and meet *Nicolas Sarkozy* before he gets angry because we haven't *repaired his car* yet. We arrive on a stage where Nicolas Sarkozy is speaking, probably in a microphone. I realize we should have already repaired the car, but the car problem is serious, so we'll need four days to get it to work. When my friend says this to Sarkozy, he tells us we'll get *50.000$* for that job.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 17

_I loved the atmosphere and the colors in that dream; it had that black and blue feel, like when the moon is up in the sky at night._

*The Aquarium*
Importance: 2/5



I'm with two guys in some place we've rented but for free. We are supposed to get a place to sleep in for one day later in the month.

I want to buy some bread, and so I go out of the building we're in and end up in a quiet street of a village. It's dark outside, maybe around midnight. I ask an old man where I can find a *bakery* open that late. As I ask him, I see one in front of me, but it's closed. The old man tells me the way, and I walk in the narrow streets. There is a fresh breeze, and the village is great.

I am now on a small square and I can see the *hotel* we're supposed to sleep in. It's called *The Aquarium* and there is a small man-made river running all around the building. I jump over the river and enter the hotel.

I am now inside the hotel with the two guys. There is a girl, around 17 years old, staring at me while I chat with the guys, sitting at a table with them. They tell me I should already book the room, so I stand up and go to the receptionist. The girl, who must be the receptionist's daughter, is still looking at me, but whenever I look at her, she just looks away. The receptionist, the girl's mother most certainly, asks me if I want to book for tonight, and I tell her that no, it's for in a few weeks.

I'm now inside my room in the hotel, alone. I have the strange feeling that some sick *spirit* is going to take control of me, like in _The Exorcist_. I already feel like I'm being controlled a little, but I fight against that. It's the room which is haunted. I go out in the corridor and see some girls chatting or walking by. I walk to the other end of the corridor, looking at the girls and inside some of the rooms. Here too, the colors are a mix between black and blue.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 18

_My first lucid-while-non-lucid dream! I was dreaming that I was dreaming, and in that dream-within-a-dream, I became lucid. I guess that even if it's within a context of non-lucidity, this lucid bit counts as true lucidity. It really felt like I could do whatever I wanted. One could also say I dreamed, lucid dreamed within the dream, and then had a false awakening back into the first dream._

*Kendonaut*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a dark room. All I can see are benches and a few people. I'm here to practice *kendo*, and we're going to take a test in a few moments.

I put on my kendo armor, except it doesn't look like a kendo armor at all, but more like a white *astronaut suit* with lots of space to put my head in. I sit on the bench, waiting for instructions.

I am now in a bedroom with *two girls*, and I understand I'm dreaming. As soon as I do, I begin to *play* with one of the girl's breasts, then I do the same with the other girl. I *summon* lots of other girls, and each time I play with their breasts and their asses, not doing anything else.

One of the girls I summoned looked a little like an *Asian girl*, so I try summoning an Asian one with big tits. She appears in the bed, and I caress her breasts too. I wonder if I can summon someone I know, and I try summoning *Caroline*, an ex-girlfriend of mine. I have to concentrate hard, and I fail, the bedroom quickly fading to black.

I open my eyes and am surprised to find myself inside of an astronaut suit. I fell asleep sitting on a bench. I look around and see lots of other people sitting, some of them probably sleeping too, maybe to rest before the test. Still, there are far less people than earlier, and I realize the first group, and maybe the second one, already left to take the test, and I must be on the last one. A guy next to me tells me we're next.

Waking up in this suit feels very curious, as I'm not used to astronaut suits and the helmet is big, as if it was meant for a two-meter-tall person. My breathing is odd too, as if I had an oxygen mask. But I have no time to fall asleep again, as somebody tells us to get ready for the test.

_I watched_ Defying Gravity _before going to bed, that's where the oversized suit and the odd breathing came from.

That's some well-spent lucidity time!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 20

_I was about to write down a dream yesterday but then my brother came and when I got back my writing, I had completely forgotten it! I just remember there was Michelle Forbes, or her character from_ True Blood_, and she was really nice to me._

Fragment:
I am on a bridge, watching some boats, when I see a *body* floating in the water. I'm just the *hero's sidekick*, and we are supposed to find who's the killer, but we are also *actors*. Whenever I am filmed, I feel uncomfortable at first, but eventually I feel at ease and I even begin to like it, knowing or hoping the TV viewers will like me so much I'll get to play a more important role than just in this episode.


*Climbing Away*
Importance: 3/5



I'm battling a *boss*. The boss is my friend *Elisabeth* who turned into some strange nondescript *monster* which moulds into the shape of the room, meaning it's as high as the room and it looks like a cube. I cannot do anything but try to *escape* the strange half-house half-tunnels rooms and find an exit.

The monster has a rope attached to him, so at first I take the rope, meaning he's just behind me (the rope is less than five metres long), and I fire with some other nondescript weapon. But I don't know the design of the level, so I'm afraid the monster will catch up pretty fast, before I even hurt him.

I lost, and now it's back to the beginning. I realize I won't be able to kill him if I don't know the layout of the rooms, so I rush through the rooms first. That's OK, I know I'm going to die because once I'll arrive at the last room, I won't have hurt him and he's going to kill me, but it's just to try and make a *mental map* of the rooms.

The rooms are mostly *identical*, but with some *slight variations*: I have to go up some stairs made of white or grey stone (as are the walls, the ceiling and the floor), run through a small corridor, then go down some stairs, run through another corridor, and all that has to be done several times.

At the beginning, it's quite simple and the only obstacles are wooden doors I have to open and close just behind me (hoping it will slow down the monster, but since I'm just exploring and running without taking care of the shooting-the-monster part, he's far behind). But then the obstacles are a little more tricky; at one point, the stairs end, and I have to jump high to access some other stairs.

The last obstacle is either trickier, although I think it's no match, even predictable, for somebody used to puzzle games like me, but still: once I'm up the stairs, there is an *open door* that shouldn't be here, in the middle of the small room, and there is another ledge but far too high for me. I close the door so that it won't move too much, climb the door, and now I'm able to jump on the ledge.

I end up in a bigger room. The monster arrives, but I won without having to kill it. Elisabeth is here, but she looks hotter than usual, maybe because she's got *large breasts* now. She tells me I should stay on the platform the monster is in, because he's going to *explode* and when he does, I'll get *all the answers in the universe*. I tell her OK, and I climb on the platform. I wish I would take the opportunity to *have some fun* with this alluring girl, but I'm pretty sure she won't want to, so I walk toward the edge of the platform, waiting for the monster.

_I watched_ Hard Candy _before going to bed, and at the beginning of the movie I thought the girl sounded a lot like Elisabeth when she was younger. Not being able to touch her was her way to torture me the same way she tortures in that movie._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 21

_I had such a great recall just after waking up, but it's mostly gone already... I watched_ Diary of the Dead _before going to bed. That's a shame I forgot most of the dream that followed._

*Airport Under Attack*
Importance: 2/5



I'm entering an *airport* with two or three other people, a man who looks like one of the main characters from _Diary of the Dead_, and one or two girls. There are also two other guys who look completely average, just cannon fodder actually. The airport is empty, and we search for any signs of life, but find no planes about to leave, no guards, nothing. We realize the *zombies* have overrun the city, but not yet the airport.

We have to defend the place, waiting for... a way out of here, somehow. Outside, there is a giant parking lot with some small walls circling it.

Zombies enter the parking lot and the airport, and the two non-descript guys get bitten by zombies. At one point, I nearly get bitten too but I'm getting out of that dangerous situation somehow.

There are too many zombies near the walls outside the parking lot, so the guy from _Diary of the Dead_ and I go out to kill as many of them as possible. We are on *stilts*, really tall ones, maybe two meter-high stilts. Attached to the stilts are razor blades, and as we run past the zombies, we cut them in half. Once again I nearly die because of a zombie holding my stilts, but we finally kill enough of the bastards and head back inside the airport. We see a *helicopter* approaching. It's here to pick us up. As it lands, we run toward it.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 22

*The Consequences of Failing an Exorcism*
Importance: 1/5



I have gone to the other end of the city I live in, Martigues, to try and find a *criminal*. I find him, arrest him and walk (or drive) the way back home.

I'm halfway home when I see a *church*. I enter the church but the criminal is not here anymore. He's (temporarily?) dead. Inside the church, I begin to talk with some people, people who are supposed to take the criminal into custody.

I suddenly *lose health*, as if I'm a video game character (so I don't fear pain or death). Each time I lose health, I lose maybe 20 or 30 health points at a time, and I have maybe 100 or so. The criminal came back as a *spirit* and is killing me as fast as he can. I run to the exit of the church, trying to *exorcize* it at the same time, but it just doesn't work, and I end up outside the church, still running, losing so much health I think I'm going to die soon if the spirit follows me.

_The exorcizing part was a mix between a MMORPG called_ Shartak _and the film_ [Rec] _I watched before going to bed._


Fragment:
I hear the *washing machine* in my house as I just wake up. I see my *brother* and I tell him he shouldn't have started the machine without asking me first, since I had dirty clothes to put in too. I'm a little pissed but I try to act friendly.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 23

Fragment:
I'm watching TV, a news piece on *Claire Chazal*, a French newscaster. The narrator says she never wanted to be filmed outside of her professional life. Now she's getting married, a *Muslim ceremony*, and she authorized one person to film, provided she decides on what he will film and when.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 24

_I think it's the first time I've had two lucid dreams in one night, although none of them are particularly memorable, and one of them was once again a lucid-dream-with-a-dream. Most of them were about guns, drama lessons and Japan, but my recall isn't that great and I mainly remember fragments._

*Shared Lucid Dreaming*
Importance: 4/5



I'm in my room in Japan, in a dormitory. My room is a mess, with furniture upside down everywhere. I'm sitting behind an upside down desk with another guy who's supposed to be my *boss*. I fall asleep and begin to dream.

I know I'm dreaming. There's nothing around me, just blackness, and I see my boss next to me. I realize that if he appeared in my dream, he must have fallen asleep too. I 'run' to him and tell him we're *dreaming* and he shouldn't forget it. I hope that maybe we can share the same dream, and when we wake up, he will remember this dream we just had, although he could have just been a dream character and not my real boss.

I wake up and immediately wake up my boss. I ask him if he remembers anything. I think he's going to say that yes, he had a lucid dream with me inside, I can see it on his face, but as he's going to say it, the door to my room *bursts open* and a guy *fires a gun* at us. We *take cover* behind the desk as hell breaks loose around us.

I am supposed to *protect* my boss, and he orders me to act, so I draw a gun and I begin shooting at the guy. He shoots faster than me but he misses all the time, although we're quite close and I'm scared I'll be dead at the next bullet. I feel like I always aim right at his body when I shoot, but I also miss most of the time, and I cannot fire quickly, which is frustrating.

My gun is empty, so I duck down behind the desk, reload and continue firing at him until one of my bullets hit him. He seems badly hurt and runs away. I follow him out the door, through the corridor of the dormitory, pushing some boxes blocking the way, firing at him while running.


Fragment:
*Léa D.*, my former drama teacher, walks in the street near my house. I see her but am not sure it's really her, especially since I don't see why she would be in Martigues. I follow her while trying to have a good look at her face, and when I'm sure it's her, I say hi. She looks at me, surprised but not too much. I kiss her cheeks _(in the South of France, we're supposed to kill twice, once on each cheek)_, but after the first kiss she just doesn't kiss me on the other cheek and seems like she already wants to leave, not wanting to talk. I tell her it's quite a coincidence, given my friend Guillaume already met her during the holidays.

_Léa D. was also Guillaume's former drama teacher, and they met by chance at more than 800 kilometres away from where we had class. The world is a small place._


Fragment:
I realize I'm lucid, and decide to have some fun with a girl with large breasts _(seems I am obsessed with large breasts)_. We're in my bed in Japan, and we just just have sex in two or three positions. When she's on me and I have my hands free, I *rub my hands* to stimulate my brain and stay more into the dream. After a while, I want her to suck me, and as she's getting in a good position to grant my wish, everything fades to black.

_That dream didn't last more than two minutes I think, which is pretty short, but I can't seem to become lucid long enough (except in my dream_ What Chases Us_)._


Fragment:
I'm practicing my *shooting skills* but as part of a *drama lesson* set in the same imaginary place where I pushed boxes around in my previous dream where I was chasing a guy with a gun. I'm with some other people, and we go through two or three firing tests. After I'm all done, *Léa D.* comes to me and tells me "It was really good, Patrice." She's talking about my gun skills, but since this is a drama lesson, she's actually talking about my *acting*. I thank her, smiling.


_That following fragment was wicked:_

Fragment:
I'm sleeping in my bed, this time my real one, in France. I hear my *parents* opening the door to the house. Are they already back? They should have come back from vacation tomorrow, not today. I think this is quite bad, because my brother and I haven't cleaned up the house yet. _At this point I wake up, hear nothing, realize it was a dream, and fall asleep immediately._ I hear my parents again, this time near my door, and I hear my mother telling my dog Choupette that I must be sleeping in my room, and that she can wake me up. _I open my eyes, no voices.

The shifts between the dream world and the waking world were so sudden and I was in the exact same position in both worlds. It was confusing, and I really wondered if my parents weren't already back._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 27

Fragment:

I am in a classroom, learning *Arabic*. I am new to the class, but the classes have begun for a while now, and I am completely lost. We're supposed to be reading two pages in a book, and then write down and discuss what is written, but my Arabic is way too bad. The teacher looks at what we're writing meanwhile, and I cross my arms on the table so that she cannot see that I just began writing the summary of those two pages.

_I don't speak a word of Arabic, but I think it was meant to symbolize my bad level of Japanese. I rarely read it, let alone speak it._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 28

*It Gives You Wings*
Importance: 2/5



I am among a large group of people, fighting off against invaders. Some of us are in wooden *watchtowers* while others are just before the watchtowers. I am in this second group of people, who are stronger because they are the ones taking most of the damage, so I am one of the main heroes. But the whole thing somehow feels like a *tower defense game*. There is also something about people teaching other people how to *fly* with angel-like wings. It seems difficult since you need to be taught how to fly and cannot do it on your own at first.

I am now in a city, downtown, at night. I follow other people inside a *fashion store*, and one of the guys working in there asks me if I want help with anything. I tell him that no thanks, I'm just with the other people, but the guy offers me *wings*.

I somehow put them on and go out, where the guy gives me *basic instructions* on how to fly. Flying must be even harder than I thought, since with each pair of wings comes some instructions, but even with those, people resort to other instructors to give them tips.

I am now in a big room, maybe a library, sitting on a tier at the far end of the room, with those people that were defending and were with me in the store. I see an attractive girl smiling but quickly lose sight of her. I stand up and walk along the tiers until I find her. I lean forward and we kiss, but we cannot share any intimacy for someone tells us the invaders are *back* again. There are also watchtowers inside the building, near the tiers, and everybody gets ready. Since I have wings now, I would make myself more useful if I went on one of the watchtower, but I would be an easier target. And if I become an easier target, then I'm *not a hero* anymore, and I can die at any minute.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 29

*The Name of the Meat*
Importance: 2/5



I am in the countryside, near the top of a mountain, in a religious place, maybe a church or an abbey. *Leslie* is with me. There has been some sort of *lockdown* for unknown reasons; we can still go out of the church, but we won't be able to reach any village for a month, so we won't be able to get any food.

Fortunately, a village not too far away accepts to give us some food, and so Leslie, I and all the other people of the church take two giant *wooden crosses*, one with nothing on it, the other one with lots of *meat* and *ham* tied up to it. At first I'm supposed to help carry that one, but I refuse and tell Leslie to help me carry the other one instead.

We didn't begin our travel yet because all the others are coming back inside the building, so we do the same, only to see a cross being erected, with a man *crucified* and *burning* on it. There is a *miniature bible* in front of the man burning, with 'The Bible' written on the cover in red letters. There is no hope in saving the guy, so I somehow erase what's written on the cover (the book is his) and I write '*Infinity*' instead.

I see a close-up of the man's face, his eyes opening, and he can see the word written. I realize he didn't see me writing it, and so he things it's *a sign from God* that means he's going to heaven, which is a good thing since he can now leave in peace.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

August 30

Fragment:
I am with *Olivier* and, at some point, *John*, one of my former pupils, and we're about to leave for a *role-playing game*. It's supposed to be quite an important one, since we've got to get dressed and all, and although the game takes place nowadays (it's a *zombie survival* game) and so the clothes for my character should be quite easy to find, I haven't even searched for any clothes yet, and I'm afraid we'll be late.


Fragment:
I've got important *exams* and I don't really have any time to study anymore, so I go to a classroom (which somehow looks like my kitchen) to wait for the beginning of the tests. There is a *Russian* class taking place, and my Russian friend *Anton* is next to me, although since he's Russian, it shouldn't be too difficult for him. The teacher is also the very same Anton.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 1

_Where did my recall go? Certainly not uphill!_

Fragment:
I am in a cinema or in a theater. It's the end of the film or the play, and I'm about to go out of the room when I see *Tine*, a girl I met on the Internet a few days ago. I'm not surprised to see her, but hope I'm looking good the way I'm dressed, and we go out of the cinema together.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 2

*Mindfuck*
Importance: 4/5



I wake up and *cannot move*. What the...? Am I experiencing *sleep paralysis* for the first time in my life? It cannot be a coincidence, I talked about it with a friend just before going to bed.

I feel like I'm falling asleep, but when I try to move, I just cannot. I try to take advantage of this, because it means I'm going to be dreaming in a few minutes, so I close my eyes and begin to *picture* a nice prairie. I think I'm going to picture Janine next, when I am in the dream, so that I can talk with my subconscious which will be personified by her. I'm excited at the idea of having a *lucid dream*.

After one or two minutes, I'm still not sleeping, and this sleep paralysis is still here, which is actually kind of *fun*. It's just curious, wanting to move but not being able to, and I want to experience with it.

A girl enters my room (which isn't actually my room, it looks more like what my room in Japan was like), and I want to tell her something, but I just cannot.

_So let me sum this up: I'm having a false awakening where I'm experiencing sleep paralysis, and I try to have some kind of a WBTB to have a lucid dream? That's confusing!_


Fragment:
I am in a *classroom*. The desks are forming a U, maybe an O, but in several rows, so a bigger O/U with a smaller O/U inside. I am sitting at the back of the class. This is the first *kendo class* of the year, and I see the back of Lauriane's head as she's sitting in the first row. I look at everyone; lots of new people, including at least one new girl.
Our teacher, Laurent, asks each of us to do a move, and they're all *doing it wrong* although they're more experienced than me. When it comes to me, I do it right.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 5

_The lucidity in that following dream was very weak, I couldn't control much, well, I couldn't control anything, which was the scary thing really._

*Stuck in a Lucid Dream*
Importance: 5/5



I am at Johan's, most certainly playing video games or chatting, with two other friends. It's getting late, so I'm coming back home.

I'm now home, and I realize I'm dreaming. I'm just dreaming that I'm home, but somehow things are different. It feels like waking life, except I am *trapped*. I go to all kinds of places, trying to *wake up*, but it doesn't work. I am *trapped in a lucid dream*, with not enough control to do anything out of the ordinary.

I'm now back home, and I scream at the top of my lungs, but it's just a dream, and there's *nobody* here to help me, and even outside of the dream, near my real body, there's still no one as everybody is sleeping; after all, it's the middle of the night.

I hear my phone. I've got a *text message*. As I read it, the words displayed on the screen of the cellphone twists and bends, like a TV set with a bad antenna. The message is from *Lise*, and it says that it's late, that she's checking out a new TV series, and that she *loves me*.

The screen is buggy because it's half in the real world, half in my dream, as some kind of *link between the two worlds*. My way out of here is to call her right away, which I do. I pray for her to answer the phone, and when she does, I cry out of joy as I fall back into waking life.

While talking on the phone, I walked to the other end of my house, and I hear car doors slamming. I look out the window and see my *parents* and my *brother* came back from vacation. Already? In the middle of the night? The gate opens, and I tell Lise I'll explain everything to her later, that I've got to go greet my parents.

I hang up and go see my parents. My father says: "*Your mother needs to tell you something*." My brother asks me what I've done this evening, and I have to think very hard to remember me having gone to Johan's, making sure this wasn't part of the dream before I got lucid, but I just can't remember who were the two guys at Johan's.

I ask my parents why they came back so early already, and my father repeats: "Your mother needs to tell you something." What's so important that it cannot be said over on the phone? I'm pretty sure I know: my mother is going to tell me *my father isn't my biological father*. I don't know how to react to that. I guess it's pretty important, and I feel the pressure of the importance of the thing, but it doesn't really affect me.

_Of course, everything was just a dream and nothing was true: I hadn't gone to Johan (but I was supposed to), my brother left yesterday and my parents came back a few days ago already, and my phone didn't ring while I was sleeping._


*Shopping*
Importance: 3/5



My parents and I are looking for a *TV set* in a supermarket. Most of them are really expensive, 2.000, even 5.000 euros, but I see a cheaper one, at a price tag of 500 euros. I get closer to what I believed to be a TV set, but it seems it's just a few red boxes, each with a different number and a different picture on it. My parents and I are trying to figure out what the numbers and pictures mean, and when we understand the boxes are *cookies*, my guess is the number under the picture indicates how many of the cookies in that box are shaped like the picture. But still, all the boxes have 300+ numbers, so I figure this cannot be it, because there certainly isn't enough space in these boxes to put 300+ cookies.

My brother is also here, and so is one of my sisters, who shows me some product. I ask her what it is, and she tells me it's some kind of *chocolate spray*. I'm not sure it's really healthy, but I check the ingredients and it seems to be vegan. It seems like it would taste great, so I take a bottle of that.

My parents are nearly done with the shopping, and I just visit the supermarket, searching for *fruits*. I see a very small stall with fruits on it, but it's ridiculous: there is only one huge banana left, and some other not-so-appetizing fruits.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 6

*Awkward Acting Moment*
Importance: 3/5



I'm on stage with two other people, and it's that part of the play... It's the third time we do that play, and although people seemed to like it, there's always one part where we're supposed to be really *funny* but it actually doesn't make many people laugh.

That moment comes, and I do that thing. It has to do with screaming sounds like we're crazy, and I decide, what the hell, I'm going to do it even more exaggerated than usual, hoping people will like it more. I scream for a few seconds, then stop screaming, resume, stop, resume, etc. When I definitely stop, there is absolutely *nobody* laughing in the room, and I feel *embarrassed*.

I am now with *Léa D.*, my former acting teacher. She tells me she has a question for me, and I hope it's about being in her next play, but my wishes aren't fulfilled as she just wants to know what good and bad things she did last year so that she'll know what to do and what to avoid doing.

_I think that whole dream wasn't just about me being afraid of being a bad actor. I was out with friends yesterday, there was quite a long discussion, and the whole time I was aware of the way people were looking at me, trying to do my best to be convincing not just with my words and my voice, but also with the way I was looking at people, the way I was sitting, the movements of my arms, etc. I was so aware of it, I think I was thinking more about that than about the discussion itself._


*Torture, but in a Funny Way*
Importance: 3/5



It's not so clear if I'm acting for a movie, a series or a role-playing game.
There's this guy who has done really nasty things to me (in the game/movie), and I'm supposed to *torture* him.

At first, the torture is physical (and fake since it's just acting), but it has no effect on him, so we go to the next stage: psychological torture. We sit in a *bar* and one of the guys with me blocks the exit in case our guy wants to run away. I don't really remember what I do to him at first, but I really act it out well because the people in the bar (actors like me) are smiling, like they like the scene we're playing. There's *Tom Cruise* sitting next to the bar counter, and I want to tell him something in-game, some funny thing to make everybody laugh, but I can't find anything and I better focus on what I'm doing.

I take the guy and push him outside the bar. I make him sit on a bench and put a *scarf* on his face so he cannot see. One by one, people disguised as *super-heroes* are coming, and each time one is in front of our guy, we remove the scarf a few seconds (not more, so that the guy doesn't see it's a forgery and not the real super-heroes) and the super-hero utters some horrible *threat*. One says he's going to rip his whole family apart.

After one or two super-heroes have come to threaten him, the guy stands up and removes his scarf. I go to him and try to make him *fall*, but I just can't, he's too strong for me, so I tell him "ok, now you fall" as if I was in a role-playing game and I was the gamemaster, expecting people to do exactly as I say. The spectators around are laughing, and they all scream: "oooone, twoooooo... threeee!!!!" but nothing happens at three. Again, "oooone, twooo, threeee!!!" and I understand the situation: they want the guy and me to play *rock-paper-scissors*, and if I win, he'll fall. But each time I do one (mostly rock and paper), he just cheats, like he doesn't want to play: he either plays too long after the "three" or just does the devil hand before changing to something. I'm a little annoyed at his silliness.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Interesting. I have had similar experiences. I used to get FA's then dream I was experiencing SP's all the time. I have also felt "stuck" in a lucid nightmare, unable to awake.  Trying to force myself awake often led to and FA, then I would think I was awake.  The worst was when I'd have a lucid nightmare, to FA, then have a non-lucid nightmare about being paralyzed with an evil presence in the room trying to make me sleepy so I would have another nightmare.

That crazy shit happened a lot when I was a teenager.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

WakingNomad: That's curious, because I've often read that of course no, you cannot get stuck in a lucid dream, there's nothing to fear about lucidity, but although it wasn't complete clear lucidity, it really felt like I would not be able to wake up. It was quite stressful for me although I'm used to lucid dreaming, so I imagine other people could be really freaked out!


September 8

*Nice Asian Girl*
Importance: 3/5



I'm outside with lots of people around me, but I'm not talking with anybody. An *Asian girl* comes to me. She doesn't have the prettiest face, but she's OK, and her smile is really inviting.

She asks me if I have lots of *experience*. I'm surprised and I answer her that I guess I have as much experience as the average guy, maybe a little less. She seems the kind of girl who's just going to flirt with me, maybe have sex, and then be gone the next minute, but I don't mind. I'm afraid she's going to turn me down though because of my answer, but she just gets down to business and begins *sucking* me after *observing* it for a short while.

At this moment, I realize it's a dream. I let her do her thing while at the same time enjoying it and focusing on not waking up.

_I woke up quite fast though. Come to think about it, it's rarely something happening that makes me lucid, it's just... me thinking, randomly it seems: "Am I dreaming?", and then sensing that yes I'm a dreaming, but with no specific clues as to what seems out of place._

Fragment:
Our kendo teacher screams "Seireeeeeeetsu!!!" We are supposed to form two neat lines, but with all the kids and new people here, nobody seems to know where to go. Other than that, I'm feeling great, because I'm at the *far left* with Olivier, which means we are the best in the club.

_Yesterday was my first kendo class since June._


Fragment:
We're sitting on the ground outside a building with Olivier, waiting for someone to come for our first drama lesson this year. I see the feet of somebody, and I think it's Sébastien, but it's his girlfriend Laure-Hélène. We're all here, ready for our lesson, and it's exciting.


*Real-Time Strategy for Dummies*
Importance:1/5



I'm playing a mix between _Warcraft III_ and _Heroes of Might and Magic_, and I already lost twice against the same opponent. The third time, the guy itself asks me to join him for another game, and I accept. But as soon as the game starts, he rushes his units to my base while I take too much time invading other places to gain more ressources. He has so many units, I decide to use all my money to buy some units, but I don't know the game much, and I build lots of *sea units* like sharks, which are useless against those attacking units.

I see the opponent also has a *hero* with him, and so I decide to recruit one, except I'm now in the game, walking among the units. There is a screen with a girl next to it, and I tell her I need to use the screen to recruit a hero, but it's complex because I want to recruit one who has abilities useful to my tribe. The girl doesn't understand that, and is getting on my nerves, so I push her aside and use the computer. But I have to hurry because the enemy is attacking.

I walk near the enemy units. They cannot see me or interact with me in any way because I'm the player, I'm just the embodiment of the player-God. However, a few enemies stop and begin throwing food or paint at me, and I feel *cheated* by the opponent.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 11

*Great Hiding Tip*
Importance: 2/5



I'm getting off a bus with *Caroline*. We're in a rush, maybe because we're chasing a kid that is escaping, maybe because we are the ones chased, maybe both.

Caroline and I enter a building with plenty of benches and people walking or sitting, except it's *pitch dark*. I have some night-vision goggles on, and I walk Caroline through the building.

Suddenly, the guy chasing us shows up in front of us. He didn't see us since it's so dark, but he's touching everywhere around him with his hands, trying to feel us.

We sit on a bench, and I tell Caroline we should do as if we were a normal couple, not the persons he's searching for. She decides it'd be more convincing then to take it to the next step, and she presses her lips against mine, *kissing* me so strongly it hurts. We kiss like that for maybe twenty seconds, but it feels like I'm doing it wrong, or she's doing it wrong, so I begin to kiss her more tenderly to see if it feels more pleasant.

_Caroline is Asian, and these days the only girls I dream about are Asians... Weird.


This next fragment was a mix of lucidity, false awakening and maybe a bit of sleep paralysis or hypnopompic imagery or... I don't know, but it was strange._

Fragment:
I wake up in the middle of the night. Still tired, I open my eyes slowly and see I'm in a position I usually don't adopt while sleeping, with one hand behind my head and the other one on my stomach. I am about to fall back asleep when I notice a *third hand* lying on the bed. I want to check out if it's not the hand I felt was behind my head, but cannot move, and so I realize I must be dreaming, and fall back to sleep.

_I was also woken up by a text message I wanted to read, but was too tired to do that, and so I fell asleep and dreamed about reading the text and talking to the person on the phone afterward._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 12

*Staying Lucid*
Importance: 3/5



I'm home, and I see two girls on my terrace. Instead of joining them, I go to my room for some reason, and on the way there, I realize I'm dreaming.

I'm heading back to the living-room from where I can go out on the terrace, and I try to *stay lucid* as long as possible while making my way there, walking slowly while *rubbing hands*.

While rubbing hands, I don't feel in any danger of waking up, but once I'm in the living room, I want to change and *spin* instead. I begin to, but quickly stop, remembering some people saying spinning woke them up instead of making them lucid longer.

I go on rubbing hands until all I see is darkness, _and I understand I just woke up.

The lucidity didn't seem to last more than a minute. Even if I don't do anything special like in that dream, and even if I don't feel like I'm waking myself up because of the excitement, my lucid dreams still don't last long most of the time._


Fragment:
I entered the way too expensive crappy *cinema* in my town, with Olivier and friends. I was somehow forced by my friends to come, and I feel bad for having given my money away to that cinema.
The movie begins, and lots of people are *talking* in the cinema, and everybody else goes "sssshhhhh!!!!!" At first I don't even know what movie it is, and when I see a girl flying in the sky, I'm thinking: "Oh, not that movie! The trailer sucked!"

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 15

_This was a ridiculously fun dream. I love the end-of-the-world atmosphere it had. The very beginning of the dream is greatly influenced by me playing_ Hotel Dusk _yesterday._

*Those Infected*
Importance: 2/5



I am in a *hotel*, snooping around at night to discover anything evil the hotel might hide. I go through some Staff Only doors and end up in a warehouse of some kind. I want to search it, but there are *guards* around. It's dark, so I give it a shot and run from shadow to shadow so that they can't see me. In some sort of prison cell I find an item. I pick it up and leave, but on my way out I get discovered by some guard who screams at the others that there is an intruder.

I rush through the first door I see, ending up in a place so dark I don't even know what it's used for. I fall to the ground, exhausted.

When I wake up, the sun is already high in the sky. I must have slept quite a bit of time without being caught by the guards. It was actually so dark the night before that I thought I fell in a room, but I was actually *outside*.

I get up and look around. I'm in a city, at some place which looks like the parking lot in front of my primary school. People are running in my direction. I ask what's going on, and before they can say anything, another guy runs to us, except there is *no expression* on his face, and he just seems... off. I realize this guy's been *infected*, and the city (at the very least) is overrun by infected people. They are kind of like zombies, but they look even more human, less decayed, and they can quite easily be mistaken for non-infected humans.

I push the guy as he approaches me and instead of insisting, he goes on running to another group of people in the distance. I hear a woman screaming and I'm guessing they're going to die and there's no way we can help them, we're too far away. I think I'm trying to shoot him with a *gun* I have with me, but it's no use, he's too far away. One of the guys with me points out a car to us, and I see a *bicycle*. They're all urging me to go into the car with them, but I tell them no thanks, a car is too big, and you never know, infected people can be inside the car without us noticing, and this is without taking into account the fact that you need to stop to fill it up with gas. They enter the car anyway and leave. I take the bicycle and at first I'm trying to follow them, but I'm so slow it's no use, and they're soon out of sight.

As I ride, I see *another bicycle*. A guy in his twenties, short black hair, with a look on his face which says he's the careful type. I think I should team up with him, so I ride with him, and we arrive at some remote location, some kind of muddy lake. Next to the lake is a ladder which leads to some rail tracks.

We climb up the ladder with the bicycles in our hands. It's difficult but we manage. Once up the ladder and on the railroad, we feel a bit safer, but not for long as I hear sounds on the ladder. I get a look and I see a woman down the ladder. She doesn't seem to be able to climb, so I'm relieved to see the infected cannot do complex actions such as climbing. I take out my gun and begin to shoot at her, but I either miss or my bullets don't do much harm, and I decide it's better to keep the bullets for later.

We're about to go walking/cycling on the railroad when I see *two girls* up the ladder. I'm surprised to see them here, and they say hi to us. I guess that only non-infected people can speak, so I go to them to kiss them on the cheek like we do in France. While doing it, I'm thinking to myself: "if infected people can talk and if these girls are indeed infected, that's going to be so ridiculous a way to die that you'll be happy to die after being this stupid." But there is no problem, and the second one even hugs me. The guy with me seems suspicious at first, but then relaxes, and we walk on the elevated railroad. We're a good team, and we're going to make it out alive as long as we can.

_At this point I wake up, wish I'd continue this dream, and fall asleep back in the same dream, although I'm still me, but 'another me.'_

I am on the first or second floor of an old *castle* mostly in ruins, in some kind of old wooden bedroom. There is a girl with me I don't know but with whom I stuck around with and arrived to this place, and an older man who lives in the castle. We're talking about what we should do, and I'm relieved we're in a castle in the middle of the countryside, and not on the ground floor. This way, it's unlikely infected people are going to spot us anytime soon.

Through the open door, we see one of the *infected*, although I don't have a good look at his face. The girl and the older man rush out the door, *leaving me behind*. I want to join them, but the infected is soon too close to the door, and I have to close it. I'm stuck in that room.

These guys *left me*! I begin to *scream* my heart out: "HELP ME!!! PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!", pushing the wooden door at the same time so that the infected cannot open it, although he tries. Each time I scream and nobody answers me, I feel more disgusted about these people's attitude; I'm sure they hear me scream, even if they're running they can't be that far yet, and they hear I'm probably going to die by the way I sound, but they don't care, and it makes me more *panicked* with every second that goes by. I take a look through the small opening of the wooden door and see the infected is a *skeleton* with woman clothes on. This virus can also revive and infect people that have been long dead! It's even *scarier*, and I'm screaming, tears in my eyes, pushing the door.

After maybe two minutes of screaming and panicking, I tell myself I have no choice. I open the door and try to rush past the skeleton and out the castle. To my surprise, it works, as the skeleton is really clumsy.

I am now on the countryside, and it feels more like an *MMORPG*. I see lots of people of different races (giants, dwarves, humans) walking or running, fleeing this disaster. I try to find this group of people I know about (the other me, the careful guy and the two girls), wishing they're not dead although it's not likely because they seemed a good team, but I don't find them. I end up speaking with two cute little beings, like a mix between a human and a pokemon, and I decide to follow them for some time.


Fragment:
I'm in my garden with Yoan, and we're talking with Stéfan who's depressed because he feels like his relationship with his girlfriend is ending. We try to give him some tips. He then leaves, and Yoan and I are sitting on a *washing machine* which is in the middle of the garden. We're enjoying the fresh air, and I tell him we should make the best out of the weather and play some board game here. He agrees, and I go inside to take a game.

_It was raining the whole evening and night, which is rare enough for the south of France._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 17

Fragment:
I'm with my ex-girlfriend *Sylvia*, in my living room. We're in front of my *computer* when we hear a *thunderstorm*. It's getting closer and closer, and I figure I'd better shut down the computer as soon as possible. At one point, the clap of thunder is so strong I'm worried the computer's going to *explode*, and at the next clap of thunder, it actually *shuts down* without me having turned it down manually. I'm scared, and I try to turn on the computer, and I'm relieved to see it still works.

_I wake up, listen: no sound. I'm betting there's going to be a clap of thunder, and a few seconds later, although there is no rain, here it is! Each time I dream about a thunderstorm, it's because there is actually one, so I was pretty sure there was one while I was dreaming. It's just funny, not only how sounds can 'transfer' into one's dreams, but that you can actually distinguish between sounds happening only in your dreams and sounds happening in waking life too._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 18

Fragment:
I'm in my kitchen with another man and a girl. I am supposed to *masturbate* the other guy. I really don't want to do it, but I'm somehow *forced* to do it if I want something in exchange _(I don't really remember what... maybe it had to do with the girl?)_. I take the man's dick in my hand and begins masturbating him, trying to hide the *disgust* I feel. The girl is watching us, so I figure I'd better try to do it good to impress the girl, and so I'm doing it real good. After a while, the guy cums real hard, and I'm relieved that he seemed to enjoy it.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 19

Fragment:
I'm lying in my bed, falling asleep. A scenery begins to appear, and I realize I'm dreaming. I see *Olivier*. I tell him he's dreaming too, and he should remember it so that when we wake up, if he tells me he dreamed I came to him and told him he was dreaming, it will be proof enough that *shared dreaming* exists.
I wake up and see Olivier in my bedroom. I ask him if he dreamed about something special, and he tells me yes, but what he seems to have dreamed about isn't shared dreaming but something strange as well. He tries to recall, but has trouble explaining it to me.

_That dream was strangely similar to the beginning of my dream called Shared Lucid Dreaming_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 21

_I'm a calm guy, and even in my dreams I'm rather calm. I guess those moments where I go postal (this time on my cousin, a guy who's been abusing of his older age on me, as if his age made him better in every possible circumstance) in my dreams represent those rare moments in life where I have to refrain from getting angry._

*The Moment of Truth*
Importance: 4/5



I'm with my cousin *Julien*, in my bedroom. We're sitting on the floor, playing some kind of card game which I have trouble understanding. My cousin either plays with the rules or just plainly cheats, and it's *pissing me off*. The moment he begins to do that, I *explode*: I scream about how he always thinks he's right and how much of a bastard he is. He's clearly surprised that such a tiny thing would cause me to rage out that much. I don't care, and I just want him to understand he's an *asshole*.

We get up, and he walks to me in an attempt to push me around. I take his arm and throw him around. Each time he tries to walk on me, I take his arms and throw them violently out of the way, going on and on about how much I dislike him.

_I must have screamed for two minutes or so. It's been a few years I don't speak with the guy anymore, although I see him getting on-line on WLM from time to time._


*Swine Flu Measures*
Importance: 3/5



I'm at the airport with my luggage. It's all dark, like it's night, but even the airport doesn't have many lights on. It seems as if the airport is under heavy surveillance, I guess because of the *swine flu*.

A woman stops me and tells me I have to do some *medical check-up* first. I put my luggage on the floor and follow her inside a room where some people are already being checked. The woman explains to me something about having my head washed. I'm not sure I understand, but she asks if I got it, and I say "yeah, well, actually no, can you explain again?" She explains it again, and I'm still unsure. I just know that washing thing will take place later.

I am now on some huge *conveyor belts*. I don't even need to walk through the airport, and I see a few people, some I know, either walking on the conveyor belt to go even faster, or just waiting. The huge rooms we get through are very dark, so the whole thing seems a little claustrophobic, and the floor is only conveyor belts. I actually like the system, although it's very factory-like and it seems the government is watching our every step.

I see the hottest girl in the world, *Delphine*, walking on a conveyor belt but the other way, without noticing. I'm surprised to see her here and touch her arm while calling her name to make her react and become aware that she's in the wrong way, but she doesn't seem to notice me or anything else for that matter.

I am now next to the place where we can take our luggage before boarding the plane. I am going back to *Japan*, and I realize this time around I didn't take any *plush* with me, which is a pity. I have trouble finding my luggage and I hope it hasn't been lost.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 22

_That dream was influenced by the_ House _episode last night, with some crazy rapper freestyling all the time._

*Freestyling*
Importance: 3/5



It's dark and I'm walking not far from home, in the suburbian area. It's not very careful hanging out in that street that late, and I see a group of guys coming my way, so I decide it'd be better to just walk away calmly.

Somebody's touching my back or my arm. I turn around and it's one of these guys, with all of his friends circling me. Better not play smart with them, so I try to act cool. I figure I might *freestyle* my way out of the situation. They begin to freestyle, and I try to do it at the same time, but I'm really lame, so I do it in *English*. Those guys aren't going to understand a thing, so I just say rubbish, *faking* some complex English, and the only words which are actually valid are the rhymes.

What I do sounds really bad, so I'm not going to earn any respect from them this way.

Then out of nowhere, Bomfunk MC's _Freestyler_ starts. We all begin to sing the song, although they know the entire song and I just know the chorus, so once again I just fake the lyrics most of the time.

I'm now walking with these guys around me. I open a small gate which leads to the road leading to my house, only now it's the middle of the afternoon. I tell that to the guy next to me and he tells me that it's strange indeed. I realize I'm dreaming. I don't want to lose my lucid time with these guys, but the dream is rather unstable, so I try to be careful. I close my eyes and say out loud that I want them out all of the dream. When I open my eyes, they are all gone, except for *two arms*.

_I wake up and see my two hands in the same position as the two hands in the dream. Was it that I was already waking up and had my eyes open, and the two arms I saw in waking life mixed with the dream?_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 24

_Another cousin dream! Why am I dreaming about him nearly twice in a row? It's been years since I haven't talked to him._

Fragment:
I'm in my secondary house, in my room, on the computer, when my *cousin* enters and begins to argue with me. I don't know what happens, but when I get down the stairs and look in the mirror, I see my nose is *bleeding*. He must have punched me really hard. I open the fridge and see lots of fresh bread I'm supposed to eat fast while it's still good, so I think I'm only going to eat bread at diner.

_I think it was during the day that I watched an episode of_ Southland _where one of the main characters had a nosebleed._


*The Intelligence of Cats*
Importance: 3/5



There is a cat with me next to my computer, which is in my room. I ask him to press a key, and he actually does press it.

I tell him to access the Windows Start button with the keyboard, but I realize he must not know how to access it since it's a different version of Windows that seems to be on, and I tell him he has to press both the Ctrl key and the space bar, which he does. I'm not surprised at all that a cat can understand me and do such complex actions, but it's still so pleasant, like the gap between non-human animals and human animals becoming smaller and smaller.

I tell him to launch the game by pressing the Enter key. He does so, and a *doom-like* starts. I *enter* the game and I'm playing in this virtual reality, picking up weapons and shooting at opponents, other humans inside the game. I meet my friend Mike who's asking me what's my strategy. He doesn't get that since the goal is to kill everybody else to score points, he should be shooting me instead of acting friendly.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 25

_Just a follow-up to yesterday evening's kendo class, but instead we were in teams of three, and we ran kendo-like and not normally like in the dream_

Fragment:
My *kendo* class takes place in a big gymnasium. We are teamed up two by two, and I find myself teamed up with Benjamin. Our goal, whenever our teacher will tell us to go, is to run as fast as we can to the other side of the gymnasium. The teacher gives us the go, and so Benjamin runs, gets to the other side of the gymnasium, then comes back. Once he's back, it's my turn, and I do the same. We finish among the first teams, which wasn't too difficult considered most people were chatting when the teacher gave us the go, and so they didn't hear and started running later than us.


Fragment:
I'm on my way back home with Olivier when we see a woman in my street, in front of her house, checking something. I go and ask her if she needs any help, and she tells me she's having problems with her television. I ask her if that's because of some *radio frequencies* interfering with the television, because I myself have such a problem from time to time, and she tells me that yes, she can hear the cops talking on the radio in her television.
I look around and see that her neighbor has a *spring-like cable* coming out of his garden, and I wonder if that's not what's causing the disturbance.


Fragment:
I'm watching a trailer on TV with my *brother*. The trailer is of a *black-and-white movie*, but a recent one, which looks like this to give the impression it's an old movie. My brother doesn't like that, and once the trailer seems to be over, it's actually not, and my brother complains about its length. I tell him he shouldn't think the movie is bad because it's in black and white, and the movie actually earned 15$ for each dollar it spent on production, which makes my brother *laugh*, as if it was a bad thing. I ask him why he's laughing since it means it has been successful.


Fragment:
I'm in a classroom, but I'm younger, like, maybe 12 or 15. We're watching a movie, and I really want to watch it, but there are David and a guy named Xavier M., and some other guys, and they all begin to *hassle* me. I'm pretty pissed because they know I want to watch the movie, and they just do that to *piss me off*. The teacher, a woman, is sitting just next to me, and each time one of these guys bothers me, I turn around and tell them loudly to *stop* so that the teacher notices and does something about it. After a few complaints, she tells them to stop, but they still go on, and I still complain until she tells them to stop one last time.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 27

_Just to give some background detail to that dream if anyone bothers: I watched the season premiere of_ FlashForward _a few days ago, which is considered as the 'new_ Lost_,' and during the show there was a reference to_ Lost _in the background, and I liked it and thought it was clever. Also, there is this show called_ Day One_ that hasn't begun yet, but I'm looking forward to it, and one of the main characters is played by an actor who played Cal in_ Harper's Island_, a character I really loved._

*Day One*
Importance: 1/5



I'm watching the season premiere of _Day One_. We see Adam Campbell _(left on the picture above)_ on screen. He talks to a girl, and when we see her, I'm like "yeah! that's cool!" because she's wearing a _Lost_ shirt. The girl is standing next to another guy who happens to be Sawyer from _Lost_, and I'm surprised because I forgot he was acting in that series.

Adam gets out of the place they were in, and in the distance, we see a gigantic *tower*, hundreds of meters high, maybe a few kilometers high. The camera zooms in on the tower and then gets to the top, 'scrolling' up the tower.

We see a road, probably up there on the tower, with two *monsters* racing in cars or horses or something else. One of them is some mix between a dinosaur and a monster from _Mighty Max_, the other one a woman with something different (four arms maybe?). They get in an argument, and the woman kicks the other monster out of the way. He falls to the ground and seems dead, but still moving a little because of the nerves. The monster is so *cheap*, it looks like it's just a figurine and somebody is slightly moving it to create the post-mortem shaking. The monster woman seems like she's going to be the villain of the series.

Back to Earth, Adam is sitting on a chair in a gloomy room, with a woman. The camera focuses on Adam's face, and I can see *blood* on his forehead. The camera stays that way for quite some time, and so I can get a precise look at his face. When I move my face slightly in front of the screen, the face moves like it's not just flat on the screen, but in three dimensions. Adam looks at the woman, scared, and tells her that he knows what's happening to him: he is *schizophrenic* and his other side tries to hurt himself.


Fragment:
I see *Anton*, a friend from Japan I haven't seen in a long time. He seems very friendly and we talk for some time, and when I see that, I cannot help but think that I have already *dreamed* of him several times, and it always seemed like he was a little distant. But what I'm experiencing now, meeting him in waking life, is much more pleasant.
I'm wondering if this is really waking life and not just a dream, but don't give it much thought.


*Everything Goes Wrong in Japan*
Importance: 3/5



I'm in *Japan*, in a dormitory, maybe on a university campus. My phone is nearly out of battery, and I have to get back home (to France?).

At home, I meet my friend *Mike*. I ask him if he wants to play a board game, and he tells me yeah why not, and so I'm searching for a good one, but I don't find any. I think maybe we should go and buy a card game called _Bang!_, although he already owns it but without the bonus cards.

Back to Japan. The hallway of the dormitory looks like my home, and the rooms look like my parents' room and my room. A former friend of mine called Guillaume is supposed to take care of my room while I was gone, but when I enter the dark room (it's night outside), I ask if Guillaume's here. Someone gets up from my bed and goes to me, and I realize it's an attractive Japanese girl. I think I have met her somewhere, but we don't really know each other, so I tell her I actually live in this room.

I enter the room, check the battery of the phone which stayed here, and it's still nearly empty. I turn the light switch on, but there is no light, just a few sparks here and there.

I go on my bed just to talk with the girl, but we begin to kiss instead. She takes all my clothes off but she is still dressed, and I realize she's just enjoying it, watching my body. I realize I'm just *so good-looking* _(what a joke)_ lots of girls could spend their time just watching my body.

We are now in a car which seems to belong to me. I'm driving, and she's sitting in the back seat. We leave the university with my car but I *cannot drive* it properly, and even stop in the middle of a crossroads while cars are coming my way. Fortunately, I don't cause any car accident, I turn the car around and we go the other way.

I'm driving real slow when I see this black guy who wants to fuck with us. He runs to my car, and I tell the Japanese girl to shut the car window. I do the same while locking the doors, and as I'm taking more speed with the car, I *give him the finger* just to piss him off now that I think we're safe.

Not quite, actually, since I think I see him *draw a gun*! I speed up, take a turn and I'm a bit relieved. Only now am I realizing that since we're in Japan, that's a *Japanese* road, and I've never driven a car in Japan before, so I apologize to the girl for my bad driving. I worry about the guy who might still catch up with us although he's on foot because we're stuck in traffic jams and traffic lights. I even consider taking the bus, but we cannot let my car in the middle of the road.

_There were two curious things in that dream: first, I think my Japanese was actually real Japanese and not the rubbish I usually talk. When I speak real Japanese in my dreams, it seems like I'm much more talented than when I speak it in real life. The other thing was that the steering wheel was on the right, not on the left. That's usual for Japan, but the fact is, I realized I was driving in Japan only a few minutes later in the dream. So before realizing I was driving in Japan, my brain already made clear that all of that was taking place in Japan, whereas it usually seems to me far less coherent.

It's usual for me to have problems driving in my dream, whereas I'm quite confident about that in waking life._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

September 29

_In the last two days I've been playing Braid before going to bed, and it messed up with my dreams; I've been dreaming of playing the game, or using the time mechanics of the game, creating a double with my past me or just plainly rewinding time. I don't remember much. I do remember a little of a dream I made last night that wasn't linked to all that time travel:_

Fragment:
I'm in a garden, walking near a girl who catches me and drags me close to her. She certainly wants to have sex, but I'd rather have some *foreplay* first, and I direct her hands to my pants, but she seems reluctant and just wants to go directly to the last part.
I wake up, understand I was dreaming, and see a very small kitten with water falling on him from a faucet. He seems cold and is shaking. I understand this small kitty was actually the girl in my dream.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 1

*Jackson-like Spying*
Importance: 1/5



I'm in a *hotel* with my partner, an attractive brunette with a ponytail. We're spies or cops, searching for the client of the hotel who's also a spy. There are several other rooms on this floor, and we only know that our man or woman is in one of these rooms.

I get a quick look at the doors on the floor. One of them is ajar. Somebody on the floor, maybe my partner, is making noise, and so some guy gets out of the room with the ajar door to check out what the noise is all about.

I take the opportunity to enter his room to search for anything that would make me think he's the one we're searching for, but I don't have to do anything that the guy is *coming back* in his room. I hurry to the other door of the room, which leads to the bathroom. I was quick enough not to be spotted, but now I'm trapped in the bathroom, with my only way out being the door I came from.

I search the bathroom. I open some drawers but nothing interesting. I hear footsteps; the guy is definitely going to enter the bathroom. Without thinking, I open the door first and find myself *face to face* with the guy. Michael Jackson's _Beat It_ starts, and we both begin to *dance* while singing the song. As I dance, I try to get further away from him, and closer to the door leading to the hallway, but the guy understands I'm trying to leave. I pull my hand under my shirt and near my hip, as if I had a gun, just to try to make him freeze and not chase me. It causes the opposite reaction as the guy *draws a gun* this time, and not an imaginary one.

I run out the door, bullets screaming all around me. I run to the room where my partner and I are staying, hoping she didn't lock it in the process. Luckily it's not the case, and I open the door. I try to quickly close it, but the guy had the time to peek into the room, to aim the gun at me and to shoot some more, barely missing me.

The door won't lock, and I have to block it with my body. My partner's lying in bed, reading a book, under the covers but not enough so that I can see her breasts. She doesn't seem to mind since she didn't even hear what happened, as she's listening to her music player. I scream her name, but she doesn't hear anything and is deep in her reading.

I block the door with my foot, lean towards an *ashtray*, pick it up and throw it to the girl. She looks up, draws her gun and aims at the door. I tell her not to shoot, because the guy had time to peek into the room and knows you're around here, so she should move a little so that when I stop blocking the door, she'll surprise him.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 2

*Klendo*
Importance: 2/5



I am slowly going down some stairs, handcuffed with two guards leading me to my *cell* where I'll be locked up for several years.

There is another guy walking just in front of me. He is the other prisoner I am going to share my cell with. Thrown over his shoulder is a great *bag* with a smaller (but still rather big) bag and some other stuff.

I know the bag is a *kendo* bag in which you're supposed to put your armor, but I know this in the present, and what I witness here, with me going to prison and all, is the *past*, and at that time, I don't know what's kendo yet, as if I was both an observer and a participant. I ask him what's this bag, and he answers it's a *klendo* bag.

We enter our cell. It's dark but quite good actually, with two beds and a sofa. I throw my stuff on the bed at the far end of the cell, throw myself in the sofa and asks the guy what's klendo all about and how he came to practice it.

_'Klendo' and not kendo? Go figure...
It's not the first time I dream of being jailed, and each time I actually like it, maybe because once you're a prison, you've got no job and no studies anymore, so there isn't anything that needs to be done._


*Escaping the Wolf*
Importance: 1/5



People are being killed and ripped apart by a *beast* not unlike a wolf, but more aggressive and bloodthirsty. The beast is in the next room and heading towards the door. It's too late for the other people, and I hurry the hell out of the room through the opposite door, lock it.

I look around and it seems I am actually in my basement. The door won't resist the beast for long, so I hurry out of that room too and lock the door.

I am now in the *garage*, but the problem is, it's open, and I'm afraid the beast is just going to make its way out a window and wait for me outside, so I try to close the garage doors and lock me in the garage, but the big wooden doors don't move very well.

_In another dream, or maybe it was the end of that dream, I see a homeless person standing with a big bag, and inside that bag, several things, including some kind of tambourine. The guy is rather old. I realize while waking up that this guy might be the young guy I saw in the past and who taught me everything about kendo.

I also had another dream about my kendo class and a few dreams where I was having sex with Sylvia, an ex-girlfriend._

----------


## Abra

God this dream journal is awesome.

*re-reads each page 100 more times*

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Abra: You're too good my Lord! Can't believe you'd read some of my dreams even once, I'm writing them all down for the sake of recall, but some of them are really uninteresting.


October 3

Fragment:
I'm in a supermarket, searching for a free *shower stall* to take a shower. There are lots of them, some occupied, some free, so I enter one and shower. I get out of the stall but I don't have any clothes, so I take a towel but it's a little on the small side.


*University Killing*
Importance: 1/5



I am searching a university for the last *terrorist*. We're playing a game not unlike _Counter-Strike_, so it's not for real. Two guys are still alive with me on my team, so it shouldn't be too hard fragging the only remaining enemy.

I enter a lecture hall and read carefully some messages left by the game on a bench, on the look-out for any small sound I can hear. I hear the guy talking but he's talking via the microphone system of the game, so everyone can hear him without him having to give up his position to us. He basically tells us he's going to kill us all, which is quite funny really because he doesn't stand a chance.

The university is way too big, and I think I won't be able to find the guy anytime soon, but then I remember: it's a *hostage* game, there are two groups of kids we can go to and free, and if we do that, we win. The two groups are next to each other, so I guess our enemy is in the same room as the kids.

On my way to the room with the kids (I know where it is thanks to the overhead map), I meet my two other teammates, one of them being the best player out there, actor *Saïd Taghmaoui*. We enter the room and see the guy. I begin to shoot at him, aiming for the headshot, but he's the main enemy and I'm just not the main man in my team, so it would be *anticlimactic* to kill him, and so I throw myself on the ground, dead (but not quite; just dead in the game, still alive in the room) after having shot a few times in his direction. Anyway, he has a kevlar to protect him from our guns. Nearly at the same time, the other teammate drops to the floor too, and after a few seconds, Saïd and the enemy both fall to their deaths, having killed each other roughly at the same time.

It's a tie!


Fragment:
I'm doing a washing machine in some big *laundry* within a Japanese university. Next to me are my good friends Brice and Jean-Benoit. At first, I feel like I have barely enough to fill half of the machine, but my friends have already started their machines and I still haven't put everything in it. It's actually pretty full, but I start it *one minute too late*; my machine displays that it will be finished at 4:01PM (it sometimes switches to 8:01PM), and the laundry closes at 4:00PM, so I'll have to wait until the day after.


Fragment:
I just finished dinner with my parents, and am heading to the bathroom to brush my teeth and at the same time write my dreams down on a computer in the bathroom, as if after dinner was the only moment one could write his or her own dreams down.
The door is closed, and there is actually a random *DreamViews member* already brushing his teeth and writing his dreams down. There is also Shift from the forums waiting for her turn. There are loads of people from the U.S.A. and possibly other countries who came to my house to visit France. When it's finally my turn, I see Léa S. chatting with some other girl. I can see her cleavage real good, and cannot seem to focus on anything else than that.

----------


## Abra

Actually, I've only read your most recent entries. I made that comment to trick you into thinking the mystery behind this thread's abnormally high view-count was solved. :x

It is cool, though. :3

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Abra: Well, seems it won't get solved after all, it all stopped and I'll never know where they were all coming from. Aliens maybe? The smoke monster? The Cloverfield monster?


October 6

*Panic in the Car*
Importance: 3/5



I'm giving *Panic* (from the _Crash_ series, video above) a lift. It's late at night, and it's raining cats and dogs.

We've arrived, and I let him out of my car, but I shouldn't have stopped because now the *windshield wipers* don't work anymore.

I can't drive my car like that, and Panic tells me he's going to take care of it. I get out of the car, he gets in and tries to put the car inside a garage, but he *slams* it on a wall. He gets out of the car, apologizing, and I get a look at the front but the car doesn't seem more broken than it already is. I tell him it's OK but he should be careful, he tells me OK, gets back in the car, reverses it and once again crashes it, inside the garage this time. The car is still OK but I'm a little pissed and scared.

The garage is not Panic's but another neighbor. I'm searching for anything to make the wipers work, or at least clean the windshield. I find condoms. I pocket two of them, you never know. I try to find something to clean the windshield and I think I found something, so I head back outside quickly so as not to get caught by the owner of the garage. Exiting the garage, back into the night, I realize I'm dreaming.

In the back of my car, I can see my mother and *Doudou* the cat! Doudou's sitting on the car, watching me. I'm trying to *levitate* him, my hands mimicking those of a magician with all the fuss prior to the levitation part. I'm thinking it just won't work, but surprisingly enough it does work, and Doudou is levitating one or two metres above the ground. I don't want to be too excited lest I wake up, but everything's fading to black already.


Fragment:
I'm in Japan, making some shopping. My laces are untied, so I sit between two fruit market stalls to tie them, and when I stand up, there's a Japanese man working at the market what I was doing. I tell him in French, but then I realize it's stupid to talk in French, and try to explain to him in Japanese.

_I had a last dream about a short movie I was shooting and acting in. The theme of the movie was intolerance and its effects on people. It was actually quite interesting, with an interesting cast of characters and a realistic yet thoughtful plot._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 7

*My New Friend*
Importance: 2/5



I am *homeless* or maybe I pretend to be. I'm wearing worn out clothes, sitting against a fence outside my university. Students are done with their classes and begin pouring out of the classrooms.

I stand up and am about to leave when an attractive girl comes to me. She tells me it must be hard, but I should be strong, using rather poetic words, as if she thought about what she said for some time before coming to me. I could just take the opportunity and flirt with her, but I'm so dirty I just utter thank you before leaving.

I enter some apartment or maybe a big classroom and meet *Gregory House*. He begins to talk to me and I just answer him at first, but I'm actually quite honored that he wants to talk with me, so we chat for quite some time.

I'm thinking maybe we can be friends, but then lots of students enter the room and talk with him, so I'm a little disappointed that he actually gets friendly with everybody and not just me.


*An Explosive End*
Importance: 2/5



I am on the beach with somebody who is supposed to be my partner, maybe for solving crimes and stuff. There are loads of people on the beach, and we each get one of those paper-wrapped candies we get for Christmas in France and which we call papillotes. They each include a candy (either a candied fruit or a chocolate) and a *firecracker* made of two small bits you pull to make a loud noise.

I open the candy and take the firecracker. One of the persons on the beach has a firecracker which is actually something closer to a dynamite, and which is sure to rip lots of limbs off, but we just don't know who has it... could be me. I pull the two ends of the firecracker, throw it away and jump on the sand, covering my head. I don't know if that's mine or somebody else's but I hear the booby-trapped firecracker *exploding*.

I stand up and before I can help anybody who's been injured (it seems to have been quite a terrible explosion, and lots of people must have died or have been badly injured), I hear another, far bigger explosion, with the ground shaking, like a nuclear blast.

I run up to my house where my mother points at something in the distance. There is a *volcano* that's just been erupting, creating a heavy mist. The explosion that the volcano caused was so huge thousands, maybe millions of people died. I'm thinking of turning the TV on just to see what they say about it, although I'm not too sure they're talking about it since it just happened. But we're sure going to be in the headlines tomorrow!


_I had another dream in which I was asking my father if he had the results of a blood analysis, and he answered he did indeed, and they were bad, but he knew that would happen.
Finally, I had a dream that's really vivid (woke up directly after it ended), but I don't feel like writing it down. It was about me doing a stage improvisation in a lecture hall with a guy named Alex, and we tried to make it as if it wasn't an improvisation. The result was so-so, some people leaving before the ends, other applauding, Olivier coming to us to ask Alex if that was really an improvisation because it didn't feel like it was. The play was about a stupid guy (me) being abused by a mafia mobster (Alex), and I tried to tie in a message about homelessness (as I remembered my previous dream where I was homeless, but thinking it was something that happened earlier in the day). Nobody listened to the message and everyone left. There was also something about feeling real pain when Alex hit me during the play although we of course were supposed to fake the violence._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 8

_Too bad I lost most of the details of that one, it was quite creepy and shocking._

Fragment:
I'm in my garden, at night. There is someone who looks like a man but is actually the *Devil*. He has me under his authority, and I am forced to do whatever he asks me, lest I or my loved ones be tortured or killed.
At one point in the dream, a man enters my garden, another villain, and the Devil and I have to team up to defeat him, which is disgusting for me because I need to accept the Devil's help if I want to get rid of this new villain, which means I'll owe him one.
Later, still in my garden, I see lots of animals; cats, maybe a goat? Some of them fight with others, and I separate them.


Fragment:
I'm walking up a slope, maybe the one leading to my dormitory when I was living in Japan. I see *Sonja* walking down the slope, and I wave her hello. She looks at me suspiciously, like she doesn't know who I am, and I realize I have changed since the last time we met. I just say my name, and her face brightens, and she begins to *cry* out of joy, hugging me.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 9

*Dexter and the Dragon Monster*
Importance: 1/5



I'm watching the season premiere of a new _Dexter_ season. Agent Lundy found out Dexter's a *serial killer*, and the future doesn't look too promising for him now.

Before anything bad can happen to Dexter, he and the other people with him hear some deafening sound. When they look outside, they see a gigantic *wave* coming right at them, but it's more like the Earth is already *underwater*, and the level of the sea is coming back to its normal level. I cannot help but notice that the *special effects really suck*, otherwise it'd be far more impressive.

I am now in a deserted warehouse with lots of boxes and ladders and other stuff, which gives me the feeling of being in a maze. I'm standing on a small wall, so I jump to the floor. The moment I hit the floor, there is this giant *dragon* like they make for some Asiatic celebrations sometimes, except it's pretty much alive and intent on eating me. I run for it, sometimes climbing a wall, as the dragon doesn't chase me when I'm not walking directly on the ground. Still, it's chasing me so fast I'm in a panic each time it's after me. When you get chased like that, for sure you don't care much about the special effects anymore!

I climb quite high, maybe six or seven metres high, and jump from platform to platform. The platform I'm standing on is rather dark, and I see lots of *blood* and meat, most certainly of human origin. I see something on the platform but it's quite dark so I don't see it well, but it looks like a *peach*, so I take it and have a bite at it before spitting it out; that wasn't a peach after all, but human meat! I drop the 'fruit' and see some guys from _Koh-Lanta_ _(the French version of_ Survivor_)_. We talk for a bit.


_Also had some other dreams about acting in a Japanese murder/comedy play, punching the hell out of a thief and saving a musketeer friend by having him suck some of my blood after he lost too much of it. It would take hours to write them all down, which is annoying but quite comforting at the same time, since it means my recall's been pretty decent lately._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 10

_Technically not a single dream, more like lots of fragments, but the night was so hectic I have no idea of when a dream began and when it ended. For all I know I'm still not up yet._

*A Completely Random Night*
Importance: 3/5



I'm entering a big, luxurious hallway with lots of bright colors, especially a cold white. The hallway's leading into a room where people are watching an *opera*. Among the people there are my parents, and middle-aged people mostly.

I figure I'm not supposed to be here since I didn't buy a ticket, so I walk in the corridor all the way back from where I came from. A few metres before I reach the door, I see a girl going the opposite way (towards the opera room), a very attractive one, with long black hair. Her face makes me think she must be rather reserved, maybe the kind of girl who likes *poetry* or literature. As we walk by, our eyes *meet* for quite some time. I open the door (from where she came), and as I'm closing it behind me, I see through the ajar door that she's also looking back at me while walking. She walks into someone, pushing him unvoluntarily, and apologizes.

I wake up, and want to force myself back into the same dream. I look around in my bed, feeling something's not right, but I must just be mistaken, so I begin to fall back asleep.

_I wake up, tell myself I'm really stupid not to have noticed it was a false awakening (you'll notice I didn't imagine the possibility that this was also one), and fall back asleep._

I'm in a bedroom, a little messy, with a girl, quite the image of the typical British girl I have in mind: blonde hair in a ponytail, slim, blue eyes maybe? We're kissing, either standing up or sitting on the floor, and we're about to go a little further when I realize I'm dreaming. Oh God, I'm lucid, neat! What am I going to do? Oh, let's just go with the flow and enjoy the situati...

_I wake up, curse, and fall back asleep, once again without doing a reality check._

I'm lying on my bed with my brother next to me, and we're talking about *lucid dreaming*. I tell him I can just realize I'm dreaming all of a sudden, without apparent reasons. He tells me it's not possible, and I laugh, answering him that with me at least it sure works! I tell him that when I'm dreaming, I just know it, and that's it.

_I wake up, curse myself for being so stupid as to not notice I was dreaming while talking about lucidity, and fall back asleep._

I am in my room, searching in drawers for what video games, movies or books I have, when a girl not unlike Kaouther from French TV show _Koh-Lanta_ enters my room. She gets close to me and cries. I take her in my arms, asking what's wrong. She's supposed to leave France for nine months, and she'll miss her friends and family. I cheer her up, telling her it's all going to be fine and those nine months will quickly be over. We're talking cheek against cheek, giving some intimacy, and I think it might go further than just hugging after all.

_I woke up and got up after that, too pissed for never being aware I'm dreaming. There was also some dream linked with me failing an exam and doing only the first exercise out of the four exercises._

----------


## panta-rei

I should be a part of the fucking awesome journal~

Will read.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Delphinus: You're now part of it and you'll be remembered for all eternity!


October 12

*Lucid Cheating*
Importance: 4/5



I'm heading back home with Mike. We're in my car, entering my street. I park my car, and when I get out of the car, I open the back door just to see Olivier's girlfriend *Leslie* instead of Mike.

We both exclaim at the same time: "it must be a dream!" She's still sitting in the car and I lean toward her to tell her she should really remember when she wakes up that she had that dream, so that we compare our experiences and conclude *shared dreaming* exists.

But as I lean, she begins to get her face closer to mine and we *kiss*. At first I don't want to because she would be cheating on her boyfriend while doing that, but then I realize she would not since it's just a dream and not waking life, so I don't stop.

_Well, that was awkward. It's not so often I do things in dreams that I wouldn't do in waking life._


Fragment:
I'm lying on the beach with friends, including Mike and a girl I met just a few times, Virginie. They don't know each other, but Mike loves comics and Virginie is a skilled cartoonist, so they quickly get along.
I'm a little disappointed that she spends her time talking with him and not me, and so I lie down next to her. Still talking to him, she also gets closer to me.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 13

*Beach & Car*
Importance: 3/5



I'm parking my car on the *beach*. I get out of the car with some friends, maybe there's Stéfan among them. We walk our way to the sand near the water, and as we do, I see *Doriane* with some friends of hers. I want to go and say hello to her, but as I don't know if she really likes me or not, I don't and I go with my friends instead.

After some time, I get up and go see her. We talk for a bit and I offer her a ride back home. We get in my car and we leave the beach.

I'm driving in a *tunnel*, but I end up one wheel in a big crack in the ground. I apologize to Doriane and tell her I'm supposed to be a good driver so she shouldn't get scared of that. I get the car out of the crack just to see another car *crashing* in a pillar just in front of us. The car backs up and although the car is in a pitiful state, it's still working O.K.

After some more fun in the car, I stop just before exiting the tunnel, as I see *Anton*, my Russian friend, standing there, smiling. Doriane and I get out of the car and I realize Anton couldn't possibly be here and I'm dreaming all this.

I wonder what to do with my lucidity, but I realize I can see Anton smiling (a rare thing indeed) as much as I want. It's been a few years I haven't seen him, so seeing him 'for real' is a great thing. I watch him for some time, then turn around to see a cat. It reminds me that not a long time ago, I woke up after seeing a cat because I didn't think of stabilizing the dream, so I look at my hands and focus on them...

_... but too late!_

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 14

Fragment:
I'm in my *kendo* class, shortly before the beginning of the class. Nicolas and Jérome are practicing, Nicolas striking with his shinai (bamboo sword) and Jérome defending against these strikes with his own shinai. Each strike produces a loud sound.
I turn around and see Jérome with his hand on his forehead; the last sound was not the sound of a shinai hitting a shinai, but of a shinai hitting his face! Sure that must have hurt! Nicolas, feeling quite awkward, doesn't seem to be able to apologize, and Jérome is really pissed at him.

----------


## panta-rei

Getting hit in the head with a shinai sucks. No wonder they were pissed.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Delphinus: There's worse than getting hit in the head with a shinai!


October 17

*Naked Teacher*
Importance: 3/5



I get out of my car, not too far away from home, although I just parked near the school in which I gave classes a few months back from now, which is quite far away from home. I *fold my car* in four, it's just a sheet of steel I put on the ground. I enter the school to give back a book I borrowed from a teacher there a while back, but I don't see the teacher. There's Marion, a pupil I taught English, and we're chatting for a bit. I'm checking the hour: 3:27PM, three more minutes and it's the end of the period, so I'll go and see if the teacher's here. I wonder if there are still pupils from last year, and I think I hear Hugo's voice.

I realize I'm *naked*. I have a towel but it's just too small, so I can't cover my whole body. I try to find a way to cover it whole but I cannot manage, so I eventually give up my plan to hand the book back to the teacher and get out of the school, Marion following me.

As I step outside, I realize I'm dreaming. Marion's still around, but I choose to ignore her. I have something in my hand, like a coin, and I throw it high in the air, trying to make it *transform* into something else as it falls, but even after I tried a few times it doesn't work.

Marion's still around, and so I tell myself she's going to disappear NOW, and when I turn around she's gone. Oh! Some dream control at last! I look at my hands to try and stabilize the dream, but my hands are all *wavy*, like I put them underwater and there are strong waves blurring their image on the surface. I observe the phenomenon a few seconds before I feel I'm waking up and the scenery fades to black.


Fragment:
Gun in hand, I enter a prison cell with a few *zombies* inside. I blast away the heads of two zombies, but I cannot manage to kill the third one, who's actually a rather attractive young girl who doesn't look like a zombie at all, but sure is since she's trying to get a bite at me. Another woman, not infected this time, is helping me, trying to prevent the other woman from biting me.
The only way I can kill the zombie is to reload my gun, but the zombie is too close to me and I don't have my hands free as I'm trying to push her away from my neck. I put my hands between the zombies' thighs and stroke her. It seems zombies also feel *sexual pleasure*, and I figure I'd better do that until she stops biting me.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 18

Fragment:
I'm in my garden, petting a *cow*. I want to take good care of her, and I'm surprised to see it roll on the grass like a cat or a dog when I pet her. She seems very happy.


Fragment:
I'm in a corridor, protecting two people from a *zombie* woman. I act tough in front of the zombie, as if I wasn't really a human but some kind of beast or robot, saying things such as "go away before I crush you" in a very monotonous voice. I do so in order for the zombie to feel less confident in attacking me. Each time she gets in front of me, I *push* her, which isn't too hard since I'm in a very narrow corridor and she won't be able to surprise me.
I walk to her, but now I'm not in a wider corridor, and I feel less confident. In no time, she's too close to me, and I try to prevent her from biting me, but I fail and I get *bitten*.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 19

*Let's Try To Die*
Importance: 3/5



I'm at the university library with my parents. It's too late to go to my kendo class, but I figure, hey, since we're already at the university and since the kendo class is taking place not far from the university, maybe my parents can wait for me to finish my class and then we'll all head back home in their car. They agree, and so I leave the library.

As I get down a small broken hill leading to a road, I realize I'm dreaming. I remember my last lucid in which I looked at my hands, without too much success, so I guess I'd better enjoy my lucidity without thinking too much about stabilizing.

People are driving on the road at maybe 70 or 80 kms per hour. I walk on the road, look at a car coming right at me, and figure I might as well experiment. I think *'let's die'*, still rather unsure; I know this is just a dream, but that car coming right at me is still quite a scary scene to behold.

The driver succeeds in avoiding me, and so do the other drivers. Some of the drivers stop and give me a roasting.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 22

Fragment:
I wake up in my bedroom. The window is open and I hear the sound of the wind, which is pretty relaxing. I'm a little surprised the window's open since I never sleep with it open, especially not now that it's getting colder. My mother has to wake me up at 9AM, so I look what time it is on my cellphone; 6AM. Three more hours of sleep! So great. I start falling asleep again...

_... just to be awakened by my mother. Damn dreams._

----------


## Flying Mandarine

October 24

*The Edge*
Importance: 2/5



I'm watching what is supposed to be the season finale of a new season of _24_. Jack Bauer wants to *interrogate* Tony Almeida who's already been arrested and is currently locked up in another room of a building, an office of some kind. But Jack Bauer doesn't have the authority to interrogate him. The problem is, Tony most likely has vital information that could prevent a terrorist attack, so Jack Bauer's going to interrogate him, whether he has the authority or not. He takes a chair and throws him out a window, breaking it.

Jack goes through the window and starts to make all the way up to the room where Tony is detained. From them on, it's not a series anymore but a video game which feels very real; I won't die if I fall from the edge of the building, but I'll lose the game and won't be able to start over, so I'm a little *anxious*, especially given how *real* the game is; I've got no game controller, _I_ am the one on the edge of the building.

I slowly make my way, carefully sliding my feet to my left while securing my grip with my hands.

I reach the corner of the building. I stop, wondering how I'm going to do it, and then very, very carefully turn the corner. This is both scary and exciting.

I reach a *balcony*. On the balcony is a *small dog* like my dog Choupette, and I'm thinking I must be mixing the video game and reality, and I should be careful not to walk on the puppy just because I don't remember I'm playing in a real environment. So I decide to *stop playing*.

I open my eyes. I am on my terrace, looking up the balcony on which I was playing. I try to focus hard on that balcony; I didn't even know there was one in my house, and I've lived there all my life! It's a nice little place; I'm picturing myself being with friends there, playing board games while the sun sets.

_I think I nearly became lucid on that one because of the balcony, but... no._

----------

